# Media  > Games >  SHSO Card League II

## The Tyrannical Mason

*SHSO Card League II*




*Welcome to the second incarnation of The SHSO Card League!!*
The League makes it's return!! The League will consist of 16 players fighting for card supremacy! Their will be four divisions competing in a 8 week campaign. The four division champions and 2 wild cards will continue to a single elimination playoff.
The weekly schedule will determine your 2 opponents for any particular week. It is your responsibility as a player to contact your opponent and set up the match. Use the PM system of this forum to contact each other. *Any match not completed by the week's deadline will result in forfeit loses for both players.* *There will be no extensions!!*

The week begins on Saturday and ends on Friday. The schedule will be posted a week in advance every Sunday. 
The League will enforce *The Crazy 28 Rule* Your deck can have no more than 28 cards of the same factor. This is to prevent the inclusion of Mono decks into The League.
Matches will consist of a bes*t 2 out of 3 format*. You must beat your opponent twice to win the match.
Once you win, *the winner must post the results of the match on this thread* to receive credit for his victory.
Your allowed one technical malfunction disconnection per match, do not abuse this to escape loses. There was not one disconnection reported in our last League. 
Each players PM profile is listed below. Good luck to all and let's have fun!!!

*Players*

The Tyrannical Mason
Fighting Raven
Loud Raker Guardian
Masked Traveler Seamstress
Gallant Centurion Spy 
Lancing Sparrow Sergeant
Storm Builder 
Breaking Wonderful Scientist



*WEEK 8 SCHEDULE*

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*Avengers*

Gallant Centurion Spy  11-4  Power Rank 22-11  *Division Champion*

Fighting Raven  10-6   Power Rank 24-15  *Wild Card #1*




*Xmen*

The Tyrannical Mason  10-5  Power Rank 24-14 *Division Champion*

Breaking Wonderful Scientist  5-7  Power Rank 16-14 *Wild Card #2*




*Shield*

Loud Raker Guardian  7-6   Power Rank 14-17 *Division Champion*




*Fantastic Four*

Storm Builder  7-8   Power Rank 17-20 *Division Champion*

Masked Traveler Seamstress  5-9  Power Rank 12-20

Lancing Sparrow Sergeant   3-13   Power Rank   9-25

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*SHSO Card League Week 1*


*August 2nd to August 8th*

Welcome all participants, Week 1 kicks off. Below is your schedules. Contact your opponents as early as possible to set up your matches. Keep in mind people live in different time zones, be courteous and try to set up a day and time convenient  for both.
You must defeat your opponent best 2 out of 3 matches. The winner must post on this thread to receive credit for their victory.

*Example: Shocking Techno Girl defeats The Tyrannical Mason 2-0!!*

Remember *The Crazy 28 Rule* is in effect!!!
Good luck to all!!!


The Tyrannical Mason vs Fighting Raven
Polite Earthen Despair vs Loud Raker Guardian
Phantasmal Cowboy Musician vs Surefooted Sentry
Masked Traveler Seamstress vs Shocking Techno Girl 
Gallant Centurion Spy vs Tunneling Rover Acrobat
Divine Lightning Tornado vs The Sir Poet 
Icy Roamer Archer vs Serene Work Major
Lancing Sparrow Sergeant vs Storm Builder


Icy Roamer Archer vs The Sir Poet 
Surefooted Sentry vs Lancing Sparrow Sergeant
Shocking Techno Girl vs Polite Earthen Despair 
Tunneling Rover Acrobat vs Phantasmal Cowboy Musician
Divine Lightning Tornado vs Masked Traveler Seamstress
Gallant Centurion Spy vs Fighting Raven
The Tyrannical Mason vs Storm Builder 
Loud Raker Guardian vs Serene Work Major

*Questions or comments the thread is now open for posting!!!*

----------


## Divine Lightning Tornado

Good luck to all those involved! I look forward to participating!

----------


## sylvestro1299

I live in NYC so est is my timezone! If anyone cares!

----------


## MaskedTraveler

I'm EST as well! 
Can't wait to start playing!

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

*Edit to Add*
The most important thing to remember is that I will be playing on "The Sir Poet" account.  

I'm in the Pacific Time Zone.  

The best times for me are ~ 9:30 PM to 1 AM throughout the weekdays.... (being the time my kids go to sleep).  If needed I can wake up early and maybe do something in that 5AM to 6AM window.  Friday/Saturday nights or Saturday/Sunday mornings may be the best to match with other players (although Sunday would be before 8AM my time). 

I'm assuming we are able to complete our matches early if needed, and they don't need to take place during the week window (although maybe we post the results during the weekly window).

Also, what happens if there is a "tie"? I just had a card match where my opponent was down to his last card and I was able to block it.  Does that count as my loss?  If I had a card left in the deck, I would have won (also if I had a counterstrike).  I believe that is only the second time ever I have tied...

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> *Edit to Add*
> The most important thing to remember is that I will be playing on "The Sir Poet" account.  
> 
> I'm in the Pacific Time Zone.  
> 
> The best times for me are ~ 9:30 PM to 1 AM throughout the weekdays.... (being the time my kids go to sleep).  If needed I can wake up early and maybe do something in that 5AM to 6AM window.  Friday/Saturday nights or Saturday/Sunday mornings may be the best to match with other players (although Sunday would be before 8AM my time). 
> 
> I'm assuming we are able to complete our matches early if needed, and they don't need to take place during the week window (although maybe we post the results during the weekly window).
> 
> Also, what happens if there is a "tie"? I just had a card match where my opponent was down to his last card and I was able to block it.  Does that count as my loss?  If I had a card left in the deck, I would have won (also if I had a counterstrike).  I believe that is only the second time ever I have tied...


So for clarity's sake you are "The Sir Poet", so I will remove Bionic Glider. I have never seen a tie in the card game. In the rare case that it happens, you would replay that round. We need a best 2 out of 3 winner. Early matches are acceptable, post them when you finish but just say for what week is that match.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

I also am EST time zone. I am available after 4 pm to 10 pm.

----------


## Stormhawk

I am in Central Time Zone and if you just ask for a time in the evening I will make time... early evening better (like 6 PM) but we will see... another thread to post in!   :Smile: 

Myst  (Your not Mysteria are you?... squad name is different so maybe not)

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I am in Central Time Zone and if you just ask for a time in the evening I will make time... early evening better (like 6 PM) but we will see... another thread to post in!  
> 
> Myst  (Your not Mysteria are you?... squad name is different so maybe not)


Mysteria sadly left this game! My timing is flexible

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> I am in Central Time Zone and if you just ask for a time in the evening I will make time... early evening better (like 6 PM) but we will see... another thread to post in!  
> 
> Myst  (Your not Mysteria are you?... squad name is different so maybe not)


No I am not Mysteria! (**Mystical**) :Smile:

----------


## Catliker

It's going to be a little hard because i live in Europe  :Wink:  but we'll find a decent time to do our matches
Good Luck  :Big Grin:  May the odds be ever in your favour :3

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Can the Card League players that don't have their SHSO squad name on their signature or their Avatar, please do so. It will make it easier for everyone to identify each other.

----------


## PhantCowboy

I am really not sure how often I will be able to challenge my opponents with school starting back I might only have 1 day out of the week (Saturday) that I will actually be able to participate...
So I am In South Carolina so I have an Est Time Zone and I might will be available almost anytime till August 18 after that I might be able to do anytime after 5pm
Looking forward to it  :Big Grin:

----------


## CenturianSpy

Thanks to Eric we now have proof that Deadpool plays the card game!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

That's pretty awesome Spy!!!

----------


## spideyman

Im EST as well and I work second shift so my hours of availability are from 1am until 3am or 9am to 1pm. Of course on the weekends Im pretty open to any time.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

I hope everyone is taking advantage of the schedule being posted early. For the people that the best time to play is the weekend, now is the time to contact your opponents and agree on a time and day. Use the names on the player directory on the first post, it will take you directly to your opponents PM or Email.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Played two practice games with *Loud Raker Guardian*, good games!!! Thank you.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Played two practice games with *Loud Raker Guardian*, good games!!! Thank you.


Lies! They were u slaughtering me! But was a lot of fun! Guess I have to play card quests! And see those blade cards that deadpool Wawa's talking about!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Lies! They were u slaughtering me! But was a lot of fun! Guess I have to play card quests! And see those blade cards that deadpool Wawa's talking about!


LOL!!! They were fun.

----------


## Stormhawk

Storm Builder eeks out some really close games  2-0  over the gracious and oh so forgiving Tyrannical Mason  who wouldn't hold fate against me.  Right?  :Wink:   Don't get me wrong I played hard but I BARELY won. haha

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Storm Builder eeks out some really close games  2-0  over the gracious and oh so forgiving Tyrannical Mason  who wouldn't hold fate against me.  Right?   Don't get me wrong I played hard but I BARELY won. haha


Good, close games. Hard fought and well deserved wins. Welcome back to The League *Storm Builder*!

And just like that, The League is on the way!!!!
BTW, the standings update every time someone post a victory. Post #2 of this thread.

----------


## Pyrebomb

Thank for organizing this for us, Mason.

So we have two opponents each week, and not just the one?

I live in EST, but my schedule has been a bit of a clusterfuck lately. Haven't had the time I'd like to work on decks, so I definitely want to try to do that over the next few days and not actually schedule any matches until August 2. Sylvestro and I have played a few practice games, so I don't imagine we'll have too much trouble working out a time. Not sure when my other opponent is available.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Thank for organizing this for us, Mason.
> 
> So we have two opponents each week, and not just the one?
> 
> I live in EST, but my schedule has been a bit of a clusterfuck lately. Haven't had the time I'd like to work on decks, so I definitely want to try to do that over the next few days and not actually schedule any matches until August 2. Sylvestro and I have played a few practice games, so I don't imagine we'll have too much trouble working out a time. Not sure when my other opponent is available.


You're welcome. And yes, that's two opponents per week, a best two out three will take 40 to 45 minutes. To contact your other opponent use the player directory on the first post of this thread. It will take you directly to that players PM. Even if you don't play the match till later in the week, contact your opponent early and work it out early. It's always best.

----------


## Raven

In a week 1 match up Fighting Raven defeats The Tyrannical Mason 2-1 in some very close and fun games.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> In a week 1 match up Fighting Raven defeats The Tyrannical Mason 2-1 in some very close and fun games.


Congrats *Fighting Raven*, the first two were really close, in that third game you handed me my head!!!! Time to hit the card lab....

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

I've been able contact with both my opponents, so I'm glad it looks like our matches will be completed by the end of this weekend at best and early next week at worst.  Right now my kids on summer break and staying up later makes it harder for me to get the time in.... lol.  

... and whoever we play early on is the perfect candidate to keep playing with throughout the league as we don't have to worry about meeting them again in the playoffs.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

So... Divine Lightning Tornado can't be contacted.
I can't do PM's to him or any other way. 
What should I do?

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> So... Divine Lightning Tornado can't be contacted.
> I can't do PM's to him or any other way. 
> What should I do?


His Email option is enabled, I sent him an email telling him to set up his PM feature. You should send him an email also, to expedite matters.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> His Email option is enabled, I sent him an email telling him to set up his PM feature. You should send him an email also, to expedite matters.


I'll wait until Sunday. If it isn't set up then, I'll shoot him an email.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

All,
I feel really bad to Mason, but I have to withdraw from the League... as much as I was looking forward to having a more fun time with the Card Game... I have a family issue that occurred unexpectedly and it will prevent me from having the time to do any extra activities.  

I even had a match set up, but will have to drop out.  O hope you can find a replacement.   I am so sorry to do this.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> All,
> I feel really bad to Mason, but I have to withdraw from the League... as much as I was looking forward to having a more fun time with the Card Game... I have a family issue that occurred unexpectedly and it will prevent me from having the time to do any extra activities.  
> 
> I even had a match set up, but will have to drop out.  O hope you can find a replacement.   I am so sorry to do this.


Family first, it's not a problem. Real life first, we will look to fill the void. The experience from the last League helps, as we faced drop outs and survived. I know you were really looking forward to participating. Hopefully, we can be successful in our little endeavor and make it a recurring thing every few months. Don't stop participating on this thread, we can still discuss all aspects of the card game on this thread. I still hope to meet you in game and have a few card duels with you sir. Be well, Sir Poet.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*Card League Open Spot*

We have an opening in the card League. Anyone interested in participating, should read the first post. If your interested in participating and can commit, post your interest on this thread or PM me.

----------


## Divine Lightning Tornado

> I'll wait until Sunday. If it isn't set up then, I'll shoot him an email.


I believe the system is operational. This messaging system was active, but there was a limit (???) set up. I removed it, so hopefully that will fix it... If not, I'll be home later today to tinker with it.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Tunneling Rover Acrobat & Fighting Raven,

     I'll be back on Monday and can play at any time you want on Monday or Tuesday.

Looking forward to it!

-Spy

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Tunneling Rover Acrobat & Fighting Raven,
> 
>      I'll be back on Monday and can play at any time you want on Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> Looking forward to it!
> 
> -Spy


Spy, don't forget to PM/Email them they might not look at the thread, but they will see their PM's.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

Mason, 
Thanks for understanding and everyone else, again; I'm sorry for being so flaky.  I ended up jumping into something that I wanted to do but pretty sure can't handle, as much as I want to play more fun and competitive card games (basically with family obligations and work I can't set my schedule up to the point where I can be online at a certain time).   So I don't think it's fair to take a spot away from someone who is more flexible.   

I did a quick scan right now and the following people are online but have too many friends: 
Phantasmal Cowboy Musician
Serene Work Major
Divine Lightning Tornado
Lancing Sparrow Sergeant
Storm Builder 

I was trying to see if anyone was available to practice with...

----------


## Pyrebomb

Sorry to hear you can't participate, sir poet. From the few games we've had, I know you're a fierce competitor who was really looking forward to it.

I know there was one interested party on the other thread who had to be turned down because we had a full roster. If anybody remembers their name, maybe send them a PM?

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

So, I was playing a non agent account in the card game *Plaid Platypus Ferret*, and we played 2 games. In the 2nd game he faced a experienced deck and it was clear that he was getting demolished, I was up by 20 cards. By the way he saved his blocks and played his hand it was clear that he was a superior card player. But he just did not have enough cards to build a proper deck. I mention this only because in spite of him clearly being outmatched, he still finished his match to the last card. a true love for cards. I was so impressed I sent him a friend request.....

----------


## Raven

> So, I was playing a non agent account in the card game *Plaid Platypus Ferret*, and we played 2 games. In the 2nd game he faced a experienced deck and it was clear that he was getting demolished, I was up by 20 cards. By the way he saved his blocks and played his hand it was clear that he was a superior card player. But he just did not have enough cards to build a proper deck. I mention this only because in spite of him clearly being outmatched, he still finished his match to the last card. a true love for cards. I was so impressed I sent him a friend request.....


We did a small tournament a while back using only Rise Of Heroes cards, that leveled the playing field quite a bit.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Mason, 
> Thanks for understanding and everyone else, again; I'm sorry for being so flaky.  I ended up jumping into something that I wanted to do but pretty sure can't handle, as much as I want to play more fun and competitive card games (basically with family obligations and work I can't set my schedule up to the point where I can be online at a certain time).   So I don't think it's fair to take a spot away from someone who is more flexible.   
> 
> I did a quick scan right now and the following people are online but have too many friends: 
> Phantasmal Cowboy Musician
> Serene Work Major
> Divine Lightning Tornado
> Lancing Sparrow Sergeant
> Storm Builder 
> ...


I can make room. just let me know!

----------


## Divine Lightning Tornado

> Mason, 
> Thanks for understanding and everyone else, again; I'm sorry for being so flaky.  I ended up jumping into something that I wanted to do but pretty sure can't handle, as much as I want to play more fun and competitive card games (basically with family obligations and work I can't set my schedule up to the point where I can be online at a certain time).   So I don't think it's fair to take a spot away from someone who is more flexible.   
> 
> I did a quick scan right now and the following people are online but have too many friends: 
> Phantasmal Cowboy Musician
> Serene Work Major
> Divine Lightning Tornado
> Lancing Sparrow Sergeant
> Storm Builder 
> ...


Poet, I'll be clearing out people to make room for you.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Divine Lightning Tornado your PM is still not activated. Can you try to rectify this please.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

Storm Builder vs Lancing Sparrow Sergeant

Storm - 1
Sparrow -2 

Great Game's
Thank you

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Storm Builder vs Lancing Sparrow Sergeant
> 
> Storm - 1
> Sparrow -2 
> 
> Great Game's
> Thank you


Congrats on your Win  :Big Grin:

----------


## sylvestro1299

I'm sorry everybody but can we not play a card game this weekend I should be back Sunday! I have had ayoung guest staying over who has a quite short attention span! I might pop in for a card game here and there but consider them practice matches even if I play competitively! So sorry for the inconvenience folks! BTW poli5e earthen despair beat/slaughtered me 1-0 in a league match similar to the tyrannical mason first game with me!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Storm Builder vs Lancing Sparrow Sergeant
> 
> Storm - 1
> Sparrow -2 
> 
> Great Game's
> Thank you


Noted and updated, congrats on the win.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Congrats on your Win


Thank you Cowboy! Thank you Mason!  :Smile:

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> I believe the system is operational. This messaging system was active, but there was a limit (???) set up. I removed it, so hopefully that will fix it... If not, I'll be home later today to tinker with it.


Go to settings and scroll down to my account and click General Settings. After that, scroll down and you'll see a private messaging setting. There is an on and off option, and assuming that since you don't have it, its probably on off. You can also choose who to send you messages, but I should be able to each way, because I am a contact, and a member of the forums.

It is the same thing with visitor messages.

If there was a limit, you either had to many PM's already and you just need to delete them to get more space.

Hopes this helps  :Smile:

----------


## Divine Lightning Tornado

> Go to settings and scroll down to my account and click General Settings. After that, scroll down and you'll see a private messaging setting. There is an on and off option, and assuming that since you don't have it, its probably on off. You can also choose who to send you messages, but I should be able to each way, because I am a contact, and a member of the forums.
> 
> It is the same thing with visitor messages.
> 
> If there was a limit, you either had to many PM's already and you just need to delete them to get more space.
> 
> Hopes this helps


No such setting. I don't understand it. The visitor messages are on, but there's not a thing about private messaging anywhere.  :Frown:

----------


## Divine Lightning Tornado

Just sent a message to the admin about the problem. Hope to have a resolution soon.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> No such setting. I don't understand it. The visitor messages are on, but there's not a thing about private messaging anywhere.


Forum actions, general settings,* private messaging*.  Not visitor messages.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

Is it hard to coordinate over e-mail?  I know e-mail works and I was able to correspond with Divine Lightning Tornado; I just friended him in game.  

There are a still a number of people in the League with a full friend list.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*SHSO Card League Week 2
*

*August 9th to August 15th*

Here is the schedule for the coming week. 

Gallant Centurion Spy vs Storm Builder 
Shocking Techno Girl vs Serene Work Major
Lancing Sparrow Sergeant vs Tunneling Rover Acrobat
Divine Lightning Tornado vs Polite Earthen Despair 
Phantasmal Cowboy Musician vs Fighting Raven
Masked Traveler Seamstress vs Icy Roamer Archer
The Tyrannical Mason vs Surefooted Sentry



Masked Traveler Seamstress vs Loud Raker Guardian
The Tyrannical Mason vs Tunneling Rover Acrobat
Serene Work Major vs Divine Lightning Tornado
Lancing Sparrow Sergeant vs Fighting Raven
Polite Earthen Despair vs Icy Roamer Archer
Storm Builder vs Phantasmal Cowboy Musician
Surefooted Sentry vs Gallant Centurion Spy 

*The Sir Poet spot was never filled so anybody facing him this week will only have one match.* good luck to all!!!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Is it hard to coordinate over e-mail?  I know e-mail works and I was able to correspond with Divine Lightning Tornado; I just friended him in game.  
> 
> There are a still a number of people in the League with a full friend list.


Email works fine, but does everyone have an E-mail account to their profile? Whatever works is fine by me.

----------


## Divine Lightning Tornado

> Is it hard to coordinate over e-mail?  I know e-mail works and I was able to correspond with Divine Lightning Tornado; I just friended him in game.  
> 
> There are a still a number of people in the League with a full friend list.


Sorry about not responding last night Poet. Good to be friends.  :Big Grin: 

The PM system is active here. Huzzah! (The PM system activates after 5 posts.... That's why I couldn't see it.)

----------


## Pyrebomb

Polite Earthen Despair defeats Loud Raker Guardian 2-0

(Still feel bad your cousin was so distracting!)

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Polite Earthen Despair defeats Loud Raker Guardian 2-0
> 
> (Still feel bad your cousin was so distracting!)


Congrats on the win, updated. It seems like *Fighting Raven* has some competition for that division!!

----------


## PhantCowboy

Im just going to do it like Sparrow did it
Phantasmal Cowboy Musician vs Surefooted Sentry

Cowboy-2
Sentry-1
Great Match it was really fun playing with you Sentry  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xapto

> Im just going to do it like Sparrow did it
> Phantasmal Cowboy Musician vs Surefooted Sentry
> 
> Cowboy-2
> Sentry-1
> Great Match it was really fun playing with you Sentry


You too!  :Big Grin: 

Surefooted Sentry vs Lancing Sparrow Sergeant

Sentry: 2
Sparrow: 1

Last match was really close my heart is still pounding!

Had fun playing with you Sparrow!  :Big Grin:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Im just going to do it like Sparrow did it
> Phantasmal Cowboy Musician vs Surefooted Sentry
> 
> Cowboy-2
> Sentry-1
> Great Match it was really fun playing with you Sentry






> You too! 
> 
> Surefooted Sentry vs Lancing Sparrow Sergeant
> 
> Sentry: 2
> Sparrow: 1
> 
> Last match was really close my heart is still pounding!
> 
> Had fun playing with you Sparrow!



Congrats to you both, standings have been updated. And just like that, it looks like we have a Card League!!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Congrats to you both, standings have been updated. And just like that, it looks like we have a Card League!!


Thank You  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rango

Phantasmal Cowboy Musician vs Tunneling Rover Acrobat

Cowboy-1
Rover-2

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Phantasmal Cowboy Musician vs Tunneling Rover Acrobat
> 
> Cowboy-1
> Rover-2


I enjoyed the match it was fun playing with you  :Big Grin:  both wins were a fluke  :Wink:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Phantasmal Cowboy Musician vs Tunneling Rover Acrobat
> 
> Cowboy-1
> Rover-2


Congrats on the win. standings are updated.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Im just going to do it like Sparrow did it
> Phantasmal Cowboy Musician vs Surefooted Sentry
> 
> Cowboy-2
> Sentry-1
> Great Match it was really fun playing with you Sentry


LOL





> You too! 
> 
> Surefooted Sentry vs Lancing Sparrow Sergeant
> 
> Sentry: 2
> Sparrow: 1
> 
> Last match was really close my heart is still pounding!
> 
> Had fun playing with you Sparrow!



Great Games Sentry!! I would like a rematch sometime.


Wow, Not sure about this. Why you have to copy me!!

----------


## PhantCowboy

Mason I was wondering if you could hold the last open spot I have a friend (Danger Sorceress Librarian) who wants in on the card league

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Mason I was wondering if you could hold the last open spot I have a friend (Danger Sorceress Librarian) who wants in on the card league


Can do but your friend has to create an account here and express his/her interest.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Mason I was wondering if you could hold the last open spot I have a friend (Danger Sorceress Librarian) who wants in on the card league


O Danger!! She will be a good one to join!

----------


## sylvestro1299

I really hope Spideyman returns from his trip soon! I want a match with him! So after the winners are announced can everybody leave a tip on card deck building! I really think it will be helpful for newbies like me  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PhantCowboy

> O Danger!! She will be a good one to join!


I think Danger is A dude...

----------


## Raven

Week 2 - Fighting Raven defeats Phantasmal Cowboy Musician 2-0

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Week 2 - Fighting Raven defeats Phantasmal Cowboy Musician 2-0


I enjoyed playing with you. I didn't stand a chance Lol

----------


## CenturianSpy

Week 1 - In revenge of an Winter Olympic Ice Hockey injustice... Gallant Centurion Spy escapes defeat to triumph 2-0 against Fighting Raven.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Week 1 - In revenge of an Winter Olympic Ice Hockey injustice... Gallant Centurion Spy escapes defeat to triumph 2-0 against Fighting Raven.


Congrats on your win  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raven

> Week 1 - In revenge of an Winter Olympic Ice Hockey injustice... Gallant Centurion Spy escapes defeat to triumph 2-0 against Fighting Raven.


Pfft... I had to take it out on my next opponent...

Week 2, Fighting Raven defeats Lancing Sparrow Sergeant 2-0

----------


## CenturianSpy

Week 1 - Just like Two Face killed the Flying Graysons in the third Batman movie...I have defeated another acrobat. Gallant Centurion Spy has 'orphaned' Tunneling Rover Acrobat 2-0. Does this make me a villain?

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

It seems you guys been busy, this young Card Class has promise. And the standings are updated. Thanks to all.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Pfft... I had to take it out on my next opponent...
> 
> Week 2, Fighting Raven defeats Lancing Sparrow Sergeant 2-0


Not happy since i did not use my deck.

----------


## Rango

Week 2: Tunneling Rover Acrobat prevails over The Tyrannical Mason (2-1), that was a really close game, it was really fun to play with you  :Smile:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Week 2: Tunneling Rover Acrobat prevails over The Tyrannical Mason (2-1), that was a really close game, it was really fun to play with you


Congrats good game. standings are updated.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*In a Week 2 Match*

*The Tyrannical Mason* defeats Surefooted Sentry 2-1. To finally break into the win column, hopefully this knocks the rust off. Good Games Xapto, you almost had me.

----------


## makinaz

Shocking Techno Girl defeats Polite Earthen Despair 2-1
gg

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Shocking Techno Girl defeats Polite Earthen Despair 2-1
> gg


Welcome back to The League *Shocking Techno Girl*. Standings updated.

----------


## makinaz

Shocking Techno Girl defeats Masked Traveler Steamstress 2-1
gg

----------


## PhantCowboy

Centurion Spy Undefeated so far...

----------


## makinaz

As an advanced notice I will be on vacation next week starting Wednesday, if you are paired against me let's schedule asap.
I am also out of town on business Sunday. I can only do Mon or Tues.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Centurion Spy Undefeated so far...


And Sylvestro didnt win one yet  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Shocking Techno Girl defeats Masked Traveler Steamstress 2-1
> gg


Neck to Neck the Entire Time.
The First Match, I got lucky :P. GG

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> As an advanced notice I will be on vacation next week starting Wednesday, if you are paired against me let's schedule asap


You only have one match next week vs *Serene Work Major*, your other match the opponent dropped out of The League. Reach out to your opponent, use the players list on the first post, it will take you straight to their PM.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Shocking Techno Girl defeats Masked Traveler Steamstress 2-1
> gg



Congrats, standings updated.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

If anyone sees me online,  feel free to challenge me to card game if you want to practice.   Thanks to Raven for humoring me twice this weekend.   Even though I was destroyed I don't care...  it was fun! 


Not sure the etiquette for challenging cards,  except not to do it when others are in a mission.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> If anyone sees me online,  feel free to challenge me to card game if you want to practice.   Thanks to Raven for humoring me twice this weekend.   Even though I was destroyed I don't care...  it was fun! 
> 
> 
> Not sure the etiquette for challenging cards,  except not to do it when others are in a mission.


Likewise, I'm always look for a card match. If you see me online, send me a match request. That goes for anyone in The League as well, unless I'm facing you that week.

----------


## Xapto

> *In a Week 2 Match*
> 
> *The Tyrannical Mason* defeats Surefooted Sentry 2-1. To finally break into the win column, hopefully this knocks the rust off. Good Games Xapto, you almost had me.


I was so close ;c
That card saved your life xD

But I enjoyed the match  :Big Grin:

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

> Likewise, I'm always look for a card match. If you see me online, send me a match request. That goes for anyone in The League as well, unless I'm facing you that week.


Huh! Who would've guessed we get randomly matched up. 

So frustrating to see 3 of the "right color blocks" come out rather after all the damage was done with that card.... and then a lucky block for you on that L11 card.  Good matches!  

Maybe third time will be the charm for me?

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Huh! Who would've guessed we get randomly matched up. 
> 
> So frustrating to see 3 of the "right color blocks" come out rather after all the damage was done with that card.... and then a lucky block for you on that L11 card.  Good matches!  
> 
> Maybe third time will be the charm for me?


Wow that was you??? Those were some great matches!!! thank you!!!! I was looking for you under The Sir Poet. you're a great player. We had  3 classic matches.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Masked Traveler Seamstress has defeated Divine Lightning Tornado in a well-fought match with the score of 2-0!

----------


## sylvestro1299

And sylvestro1299's loosing streak continues as maskedtraveler butchers him 2-0

----------


## MaskedTraveler

*For Week 2*
Masked Traveler Seamstress keeps a record going by defeating Loud Raker Guardian 2-0! GG!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Masked Traveler Seamstress has defeated Divine Lightning Tornado in a well-fought match with the score of 2-0!





> *For Week 2*
> Masked Traveler Seamstress keeps a record going by defeating Loud Raker Guardian 2-0! GG!


Congrats* Masked Traveler Seamstress*, seems your getting hot. Standings are updated.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> And sylvestro1299's loosing streak continues as maskedtraveler butchers him 2-0


Keep your head up,  *Loud Raker Guardian*, it will come together for you.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Card League Week 2


Phantasmal Cowboy Musician: 2

Storm Builder: 0


Really fun playing with you  :Big Grin:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Card League Week 2
> 
> 
> Phantasmal Cowboy Musician: 2
> 
> Storm Builder: 0
> 
> 
> Really fun playing with you


Congrats on the win *Phantasmal Cowboy Musician*, all standings are updated. For those of you that don't know where the standings are, they are on the 2nd post of this thread. 

*Reminder: The 1st Week Matches are all due today!!!*

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Congrats on the win *Phantasmal Cowboy Musician*, all standings are updated. For those of you that don't know where the standings are, they are on the 2nd post of this thread. 
> 
> *Reminder: The 1st Week Matches are all due today!!!*


Thank You  :Big Grin:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*CARD LEAGUE II UPDATE*

The first week of the card league draws to a close, and the 2nd week is well under way. 6 week 2 matches have already been played. We had our first defection from the league as a busy schedule took out *The Sir Poet* an excellent player. We see two undefeated players The Champ *Shocking Techno Girl* at 2-0 and *Gallant Centurion Spy* also at 2-0.* Fighting Raven* checks in with a respectable 3-1 record. 
Unfortunately* Serene Work Major* was away and had to forfeit both his week 1 matches. He has contacted me and has expressed commitment to continue in the league. A more pressing concern is *Icy Roamer Archer*, she also forfeits  her week 1 match. I know she is from Europe and it might be difficult for her to continue. Please contact me. 

I despise forfeit loses, but the last league was plagued with make up matches and sincerely it burnt me out. People took their time getting matches in and I was stuck running the league like a second job. That will not happen this time around. That being said, in reality the first week went well. In that spirit, if anyone that received a week 1 forfeit loss can get it in before the week 2 deadline I will accept it.

Here are the current standings:

*Avengers*

Gallant Centurion Spy 2-0 Power Rank 4-0

Fighting Raven 3-1 Power Rank 6-3

Polite Earthen Despair 1-1 Power Rank 3-2

Icy Roamer Archer 0-1 Power Rank 0-0




*Xmen*

Phantasmal Cowboy Musician 2-2 Power Rank 5-5

Surefooted Sentry 1-2 Power Rank 4-5

The Tyrannical Mason 1-3 Power Rank 4-7

Open Spot



*Shield*

Shocking Techno Girl 2-0 Power Rank 4-2

Tunneling Rover Acrobat 2-1 Power Rank 4-4

Loud Raker Guardian 0-3 Power Rank 0-4

Serene Work Major 0-2 Power Rank 0-0




*Fantastic Four*

Masked Traveler Seamstress 2-1 Power Rank 5-2

Storm Builder 1-2 Power Rank 3-4

Lancing Sparrow Sergeant 1-2 Power Rank 3-5

Divine Lightning Tornado 0-1 Power Rank 0-2

----------


## spidavenger

Hey Mason, did SHSO quit making the card game for this game or are there new cards available to purchase? Just curious! It has been a year and 7 months since I last played a card game.

*CUG*

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Hey Mason, did SHSO quit making the card game for this game or are there new cards available to purchase? Just curious! It has been a year and 7 months since I last played a card game.
> 
> *CUG*


To tell you the truth, I'm not sure. I don't see them at Target. That is where I used to get them (the physical card game). I know this in game, there have been no new card quests. For some reason they have abandoned the card game. If you buy the mystery boxes you will get random unreleased cards.

----------


## spidavenger

> To tell you the truth, I'm not sure. I don't see them at Target. That is where I used to get them (the physical card game). I know this in game, there have been no new card quests. For some reason they have abandoned the card game. If you buy the mystery boxes you will get random unreleased cards.


Thanks Mason! That is sad the card game did not make it. :Frown:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Thanks Mason! That is sad the card game did not make it.


With The Card League II we are trying to revive it to life.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

*Leave Period:*
Masked Traveler Seamstress will not be available on August 15, 16, and possibly the 17th. The 18th is the most definite for my return.

----------


## spidavenger

> With The Card League II we are trying to revive it to life.


I hope it prospers again. It is a shame the makers have abandoned it.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*SHSO Card League Week 3
*

*August 16th to August 22nd
*


Here is your week 3 schedule, try to get your matches in early. Also you will notice Xapto (*Surefooted Sentry*) is not on the schedule, he is taking an extended family vacation and will not be able to continue in The League. That leaves us at an even 14 players, we will continue with this number. I will move one player to the X-men division as we have lost two players in that division.


Shocking Techno Girl vs Phantasmal Cowboy Musician
Icy Roamer Archer vs The Tyrannical Mason
Serene Work Major vs  Storm Builder 
Lancing Sparrow Sergeant vs Loud Raker Guardian
Tunneling Rover Acrobat vs Masked Traveler Seamstress
Gallant Centurion Spy vs Divine Lightning Tornado 
Fighting Raven vs  Polite Earthen Despair


Tunneling Rover Acrobat vs Polite Earthen Despair
Gallant Centurion Spy vs  Icy Roamer Archer 
Loud Raker Guardian vs The Tyrannical Mason
Lancing Sparrow Sergeant vs Shocking Techno Girl
Phantasmal Cowboy Musician vs Divine Lightning Tornado 
Fighting Raven vs Masked Traveler Seamstress
Serene Work Major vs  Storm Builder (this is not a mistake, the players that dropped out were your opponents this week, so you will see each other twice this week)

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*Here is an article from when we were running the original card league in 2012....*


http://squadcards.wordpress.com/2012...annical-mason/

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*Astral Tornado Mariner Vs Storm builder Round 3 SHSO Card match* 
*July 2012*

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*Astral Tornado mariner Vs Shocking Techno Girl SHSO card match* 
*August 2012*

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*SHSO CBR Card League 2012 : T.T. Mason v M.P. Rabbit : Week 7 / Round 2* 
*July 2012*

----------


## PhantCowboy

> *SHSO Card League Week 3
> *
> 
> *August 16th to August 22nd
> *Awesome been looking forward to Techno. Also does DLT's PM work now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome been looking forward to Techno. Also does DLT's PM work now?

----------


## magenta

> *Here is an article from when we were running the original card league in 2012....*
> 
> 
> http://squadcards.wordpress.com/2012...annical-mason/


Nice. I forgot the official card game blog. Techno Girl and BB Ghost tried a blog at one point, too:

http://asgaridanthroneroom.blogspot.com/

----------


## PhantCowboy

WOOHOO

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Nice. I forgot the official card game blog. Techno Girl and BB Ghost tried a blog at one point, too:
> 
> http://asgaridanthroneroom.blogspot.com/


These are great articles, anyone looking for deck building help, this is a must read!!!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> WOOHOO


Congrats!! and yes his PM system is functional.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Congrats!! and yes his PM system is functional.


Ok Great  :Big Grin:

----------


## Myst Sparrow

RANGO, 
Your not answering your PM's!!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> RANGO, 
> Your not answering your PM's!!


Try the Cbox he hangs around there a lot
http://www.shsohub.com/cbox-live-chat.html

----------


## sylvestro1299

Thanks to the tutilage of the tyrannical mason (and my awesome luck for the second game and her not using her cards eventhough she could (kind of a trickery by me i guess)) I have ended my loosing streak with 1-2 (yes i am still going with the format where the first number is the loss and second is the wins)

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Thanks to the tutilage of the tyrannical mason (and my awesome luck for the second game and her not using her cards eventhough she could (kind of a trickery by me i guess)) I have ended my loosing streak with 1-2 (yes i am still going with the format where the first number is the loss and second is the wins)


Congrats *Loud Raker Guardian*, well deserved win, the late combo in the 2nd game (which I won't give away) was a thing of beauty. great chaining sequence. Your decks have improved dramatically. I'm proud of you enjoy your victory.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Congrats *Loud Raker Guardian*, well deserved win, the late combo in the 2nd game (which I won't give away) was a thing of beauty. great chaining sequence. Your decks have improved dramatically. I'm proud of you enjoy your victory.


A thing of beauty i looked at it as a thing of desperation  :Stick Out Tongue:  I noticed that in the game u werent blocking a certain factor much hence i just thought well ill atleast make it a game in which i atleast tried to put up an offence and the chaining just happened unexpectedly (seriously those blocks were so close to getting me)! Is it funny how the most recent deck i put a lot of thought into that i tested on you on practice matches lost? And the second one when I saw my hand i knew i was facing defeat lol Anyways hope this doesnt stop us from still having fun practice matches!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> A thing of beauty i looked at it as a thing of desperation  I noticed that in the game u werent blocking a certain factor much hence i just thought well ill atleast make it a game in which i atleast tried to put up an offence and the chaining just happened unexpectedly (seriously those blocks were so close to getting me)! Is it funny how the most recent deck i put a lot of thought into that i tested on you on practice matches lost? And the second one when I saw my hand i knew i was facing defeat lol Anyways hope this doesnt stop us from still having fun practice matches!


Don't be silly of course not. It's all about the competition. Anytime you want to play just send the invite, I'm always willing to play.

----------


## CenturianSpy

WEEK 2: Gallant Centurion Spy loses to Storm Breaker 1-2. Good games, I should have won the third but my card's effect was glitched.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Gallant Centurion Spy loses to Storm Breaker 1-2. Good games, I should have won the third but my card's effect was glitched.


Shouldnt you get a rematch? I mean it was sort of unfair that a bug caused you to loose!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Shouldnt you get a rematch? I mean it was sort of unfair that a bug caused you to loose!


No. His third deck was atomic. There will be no survivors.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> No. His third deck was atomic. There will be no survivors.


Ohkay! Soo thats one person who i can rely on to get my loosing streak started  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Stormhawk

Good games Spy!    

Week 2   Storm Builder over Gallant Centurion Spy in 2-1 games.  (just posting as per it saying winner is supposed to post, not looking for trouble  :Wink: )

So THAT'S what happened with the card for awhile I thought you were taking mercy on me... it ended up just drawing cards rather than discard first... it's a potentially really powerful card.  I assume neither button worked?  Idea was to pick a player and I waited awhile then hit poke cause the show had to go on  :Wink: 

I really always liked that 2nd deck but you beat it very badly to come back and win... to be fair I was getting VERY lucky early on in 2nd match, it doesn't usually do THAT well... and in the end I guess that showed.  :Cool:

----------


## sylvestro1299

Loud raker Guardians luck serum doesnt run out yet! As he wins against Lancing sparrow Seargent 1-2  :Big Grin:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Good games Spy!    
> 
> Week 2   Storm Builder over Gallant Centurion Spy in 2-1 games.  (just posting as per it saying winner is supposed to post, not looking for trouble )


<laughs> you're rubbing it in!!!




> So THAT'S what happened with the card for awhile I thought you were taking mercy on me... it ended up just drawing cards rather than discard first... it's a potentially really powerful card.  I assume neither button worked?  Idea was to pick a player and I waited awhile then hit poke cause the show had to go on


<laughs> I built my deck around that card and it blew up in my face...I still don't know how your first deck beat me! 




> I really always liked that 2nd deck but you beat it very badly to come back and win... to be far I was getting VERY lucky early on in 2nd match, it doesn't usually do THAT well... and in the end I guess that showed.


<laughs>I guess I'll have to retool what I have...

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Loud raker Guardians luck serum doesnt run out yet! As he wins against Lancing sparrow Seargent 1-2


You got Lucky!!  :Big Grin: 

Great Games! Thank you!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Good games Spy!    
> 
> Week 2   Storm Builder over Gallant Centurion Spy in 2-1 games.  (just posting as per it saying winner is supposed to post, not looking for trouble )
> 
> So THAT'S what happened with the card for awhile I thought you were taking mercy on me... it ended up just drawing cards rather than discard first... it's a potentially really powerful card.  I assume neither button worked?  Idea was to pick a player and I waited awhile then hit poke cause the show had to go on 
> 
> I really always liked that 2nd deck but you beat it very badly to come back and win... to be far I was getting VERY lucky early on in 2nd match, it doesn't usually do THAT well... and in the end I guess that showed.





> Loud raker Guardians luck serum doesnt run out yet! As he wins against Lancing sparrow Seargent 1-2


Both games have been updated. Congrats to the winners.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> You got Lucky!! 
> 
> Great Games! Thank you!


Your welcome and thank you i finally have some confidence on getting ahead in these card games!

----------


## Stormhawk

> <laughs> you're rubbing it in!!!
> 
> <laughs> I built my deck around that card and it blew up in my face...I still don't know how your first deck beat me! 
> 
> <laughs>I guess I'll have to retool what I have...


I can see why you built that deck around that card, it's right around the ideal level where it equates to a pretty big hit but I guess it makes up for it by replacing all the cards that are gone.  EDIT: And I am pretty sure you have at least 2 of them probably more, cause I dodged at least one when you used it to block I think.

I know how the 1st deck got you, luck.  I hit you with a ten hit card, same exact thing happened to Ms. Mason.  (It was the same deck too) For awhile it has been my lucky deck... both good and bad luck count as luck right?   :Wink:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*Icy Roamer Archer* (Catliker) is back. Her PC died but she wants to continue participation. 

I am accepting Week1 forfeit matches till the end of Week 2.  She is from Europe so work with her on getting these matches in.

Week 1 vs Serene Work Major
Week 2 vs Masked Traveler Seamstress
Week 2 vs Polite Earthen Despair
Week 3 vs The Tyrannical Mason
Week 3 vs Gallant Centurion spy

----------


## spidavenger

Great game you played Mason. I should have saved some blocks for all those keepers you had. It has been a longtime since I played this game, but I will get you back, LOL.

Good game, my dear, good game. :Smile: 

*CUG*

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Great game you played Mason. I should have saved some blocks for all those keepers you had. It has been a longtime since I played this game, but I will get you back, LOL.
> 
> Good game, my dear, good game.
> 
> *CUG*


I'm sure you will return with a vengeance, lol. I'm glad I was able to make your return memorable! Welcome back *CUG*!!!

----------


## spidavenger

> I'm sure you will return with a vengeance, lol. I'm glad I was able to make your return memorable! Welcome back *CUG*!!!


Yes, I forgot how bloody your red and purple decks were. You get to feeling good about yourself because your winning, then those nasty keepers, creep up. Then you failed to realize, oh, was I suppose to save some blocks? Oh, I'm sorry son it is too late for you, she has already sharpened her knives in the kitchen, and is cooking up a great stew, but you fail to realize, you are the main ingredient, LOL.

*Yes, good times!*

*CUG*

----------


## Stormhawk

I just wanted to say that I have a month membership now, and the newer people I don't have on my SHSO friend list I will hopefully get all I can on there, likely some of you (Like Phanta Cowbow I believe) also might not be able to add people onto your friends list but it hopefully will make getting matches a little easier.

Thanks!

----------


## Wonderful Scientist

Thanks The Tyrannical Mason!I want to make more friends and have fun!I love card games,but i want to became stronger and get better decks to make good battles!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Thanks The Tyrannical Mason!I want to make more friends and have fun!I love card games,but i want to became stronger and get better decks to make good battles!


Card League, I would like to introduce *Breaking Wonderful Scientist*. I met him doing random card battles, after some classic matches together I invited him to join us in our League, he is an excellent card player. If you see him in game challenge him to a match, he loves cards. *Wonderful Scientist*, I want you to read the first post of this thread and see how we play, if your interested in joining us and can commit to the format, let us know. We love to have you.

I would tell you to also introduce yourself to the rest of *The CBR SHSO Team* the link is below, we got a great team of good people here.

http://community.comicbookresources....d-Zero/page312

----------


## spidavenger

> Thanks The Tyrannical Mason!I want to make more friends and have fun!I love card games,but i want to became stronger and get better decks to make good battles!


Hi Wonderful Scientist! I'm *Champion Urban Guard* in the game, but most people call me *CUG*. If you send a friend request, I will receive it. Look me up in the game or on the forums. :Smile: 

*CUG*

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Thanks The Tyrannical Mason!I want to make more friends and have fun!I love card games,but i want to became stronger and get better decks to make good battles!


Whatup Breaking

----------


## Wonderful Scientist

Tirannical Mason,i read a post about the rules,but i don´t get how i get in the tournament.

----------


## Wonderful Scientist

Hi CUG!!!Thanks for the request!I´ll look out for in the game!Let´s join some missions and battle cards!!!See u!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Tirannical Mason,i read a post about the rules,but i don´t get how i get in the tournament.


Give me till tomorrow, I'll PM you. The 2nd Week ends tomorrow. I'll get you into the new schedule. It seems like there will be some changes, going forward.

----------


## Wonderful Scientist

Hi Mason!Explain me about this later if u have some time free.I wanna know about how can i log in,in The Sir Poet account and how this works,please and thanks again!

----------


## Wonderful Scientist

Ok!Thanks Mason!!!I´ll be waiting!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Hi Mason!Explain me about this later if u have some time free.I wanna know about how can i log in,in The Sir Poet account and how this works,please and thanks again!





> Ok!Thanks Mason!!!I´ll be waiting!


You will be playing on your own account, I wanted you to read the rules so you know how, we do matches. Try to set up your PM system here so It will be easier to contact you. I will posting an update, Saturday morning. By the end of tomorrow, I will know who is continuing in The League. There seem to be some commitment issues. We will have to streamline to keep The League on a successful path.

----------


## spidavenger

> Hi CUG!!!Thanks for the request!I´ll look out for in the game!Let´s join some missions and battle cards!!!See u!


I'm hoping to get on tonight, if not it will be sometime in the next 3 days. I have a busy schedule this weekend. I'm trying to work on achievements, but I will see if I can contact you about playing a couple missions and card games.

Take care buddy!

*CUG*

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Icy and I were unable to meet for a time to do our match.
As I said I will not be available tomorrow through Sunday.

I understand that her PC had to be fixed and stuff.
However, after Icy told me what happened, I asked her again what time would be great and nothing was made.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

Hi Wonderful Scientist!  We just randomly matched up.  I swear every time I fight someone from here I just get destroyed with an atomic deck... you guys build your decks like a huge hammer.... I see the hammer coming, but there's really nothing I can do to stop it.  I've always tried to disguise my decks to make it hard to figure out what I'm doing... but based on my 0-for-everything record I think I see what makes a successful deck.  

Pick a couple heroes and clobber together a deck with no more than 4 factors... I think healing is especially overpowered... those darn Scarlett Witch, Blade, and other character healing keepers!  Is there a keeper I don't know that acts as the "anti-heal"?  *Everytime Your Opponent Heals, you heal*?  

Ah, but it's all fun when I can at least get a game in.

*Hats off to getting that awesome combo-set of keepers in.... I also know the satisfaction of when the deck works like that to perfection*   If I didn't know you were playing in the tourney I would share what it looked like on this end... but I'm not going to spoil your deck!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Nice games this morning  *Digging Bionic Glider* , it is always a pleasure matching up with you sir.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

Two more good games Tyrannical... I always feel I'm closer than the *final score* whenever I play you.  

The second game I knew I would be done-in because I did not have enough blocks against that factor.  Again, my theory of "disguise" vs. "hey, this is what I'm doing.... I don't care if you know...." doesn't work out.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Two more good games Tyrannical... I always feel I'm closer than the *final score* whenever I play you.  
> 
> The second game I knew I would be done-in because I did not have enough blocks against that factor.  Again, my theory of "disguise" vs. "hey, this is what I'm doing.... I don't care if you know...." doesn't work out.


It's funny, cause I build theme decks. Say Daredevil and Electra, Wolverine and The X men, Hulk decks. Only because the cards complement each other and flow or chain, giving extra turns , effects and such. But that particular deck makes it look almost like a mono deck but its not. It's actually a theme deck but it has ALOT of that particular factor. The only reason to lay down keeper's with effects is to be able to exploit them, in disguise decks you might lay down a keeper but only have one or two cards in your deck to activate them. That is almost like a waste. IMO. Something to think about. I do enjoy playing with you. Thanks again.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*Card League 

Reminder: The 2nd Week Matches are all due today!!!*

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

> It's funny, cause I build theme decks. Say Daredevil and Electra, Wolverine and The X men, Hulk decks. Only because the cards complement each other and flow or chain, giving extra turns , effects and such. But that particular deck makes it look almost like a mono deck but its not. It's actually a theme deck but it has ALOT of that particular factor. The only reason to lay down keeper's with effects is to be able to exploit them, in disguise decks you might lay down a keeper but only have one or two cards in your deck to activate them. That is almost like a waste. IMO. Something to think about. I do enjoy playing with you. Thanks again.


I just think building a deck full of Daredevil and Elektra is kind've "cheap"; I agree the cards complement each other, for sure.  After playing against you I put together another deck and happened to be matched up against *Breaking Wonderful Scientist*.  We matched up a number of times and I think each of us won 2 games.  

I guess what I like when I build decks are somewhat balanced factors (to disguise what I'm doing) and I also like low power.  After playing you I went into my cards and built a deck that had both and was successful at getting it to execute against Breaking Wonderful Scientist, but at some point the power got away from me and he managed to catch up... fortunately I had enough keeper defense to destroy the keeper that was giving me fits.  I then just broke out a deck I call "Annoying Silver Keeper" and managed to clobber him... I'm sure if I used that deck all the time I would have lots of success... but it wouldn't be much fun for me.  

I did realize that since opening more Villians', Unleashed, and Mystery Boxes has given me a whole bunch of interesting cards to build decks around.  Even if I do build "cheap" strong factor decks I will throw in about 6 cards that are completely against the grain of the deck, simply because a smart opponent will realize what you are doing.  I have been neglecting keeper defense in my decks, simply because many of the random people I play against don't rely on them as much as the crowd in this thread.

----------


## Catliker

Guys i'm so sorry for so much delays but i'll not be able to do any of the matches :c though i would love to know who will win in the end c: 
(please forgive me i didn't know that so much stuff can happen in 2 weeks) Good luck to everyone :з

----------


## Stormhawk

Week 3   

(In our first of 2 matches this week)

Storm Builder over Serene Work Major   in a 2-1 match... really beat me bad in 2nd match so clearly anything could happen!  (Well anything between 0 and 2 wins/loses  :Wink:  )

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Guys i'm so sorry for so much delays but i'll not be able to do any of the matches :c though i would love to know who will win in the end c: 
> (please forgive me i didn't know that so much stuff can happen in 2 weeks) Good luck to everyone :з


It's cool. It's better for everyone to know than keep reaching out with no response or worse yet forfeit. all week 1 loses to* Icy Roamer Archer* will be erased. All Week 2 matches against her won't be counted either.  *Breaking Wonderful Scientist* will take her spot in The League. Tomorrow after the smoke clears from Week 2, a revised Week 3 schedule will be posted. Any matches for Week 3 already played will remain.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Week 3   
> 
> (In our first of 2 matches this week)
> 
> Storm Builder over Serene Work Major   in a 2-1 match... really beat me bad in 2nd match so clearly anything could happen!  (Well anything between 0 and 2 wins/loses  )


Congrats on the win, standings are updated.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I just think building a deck full of Daredevil and Elektra is kind've "cheap"; I agree the cards complement each other, for sure.


I remember in our first card league, the big debate was mono decks (all cards the same factor) that was a controversy that caused a few players to quit. That was considered a cheap deck. And it was, there was no thought behind it. out of that came the Crazy 28 Rule (no more than 28 cards of the same factor). But considering the design of the card game itself, the quests, the cards chaining, and giving and advantage for using cards within the same family? I don't see that as cheap. That is how the game is designed and meant to be played. The quest to build these decks have to be purchased. The strategy for great players in the card league come from:

1-*Recognition*: being familiar with the theme decks and recognizing what your up against, certain themes will have killer cards that you have to...
2-*Hold Blocks*: knowing that certain killer cards or keepers are coming from within the decks and being disciplined enough to take damage to strategically hold that block in the end to win the game.
3*-Block Building*: which hits on my next point, since you don't know what type of deck your facing, building an even blocking deck while still maintaining your chains and "surprises" is an art form.
4-*Counting Blocks*- which leads into an elite player skill, counting blocks, not only what your playing but also what your opponent is playing. counting the blocks as they go past your discard pile or your opponents can sometimes be the difference in a close game.

so far from theme decks being "cheap" they are the way the game was designed, the elite players use this and build the other skills mentioned to become dominant. Of course, the flip of the coin and the initial draw determine what type of game your going to play, more often that not elite players rise to the top.
Play what's fun for you, the healing decks are not a theme, but a factor that some players chose to build decks off, imagination is unrestrained. but to call decks that players use within the design of the game "cheap" is shortsighted, In all respect, that is just my opinion.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*SHSO Card League Week 3 REVISED*


*August 16th to August 22nd*

For our endeavor to succeed ,we need players that are willing to communicate and participate when they are expected to. Going forward we will be going with 12 players.  *Divine Lightning Tornado * will be dropped from The League for lack of participation. *Serene Work Major* has communicated back and forth with me, and has decided it would be best for The League if he would withdraw.
We welcome the addition of  *Breaking Wonderful Scientist*, who is in fact replacing  *Icy Roamer Archer* who withdrew from The League.
We stand at 12 from 16, I believe the 12 we have are committed. Let's have some fun folks. Below is the revised schedule for Week 3, taking all things into account.
*Breaking Wonderful Scientist*, please take note your matched up three times this week, on the first post of this thread is a player directory contact your opponents and set up days and times to play. Best 2 out of 3 and *The Crazy 28 rule* is in effect. 
Good luck to all!!!!

Shocking Techno Girl vs Phantasmal Cowboy Musician
Breaking Wonderful Scientist vs The Tyrannical Mason
Serene Work Major vs Storm Builder Storm Builder W 2-1
Lancing Sparrow Sergeant vs Loud Raker Guardian Loud Raker Guardian W 2-1
Tunneling Rover Acrobat vs Masked Traveler Seamstress
Gallant Centurion Spy vs Breaking Wonderful Scientist
Fighting Raven vs Polite Earthen Despair


Tunneling Rover Acrobat vs Polite Earthen Despair
Gallant Centurion Spy vs  Phantasmal Cowboy Musician
Loud Raker Guardian vs The Tyrannical Mason Loud Raker Guardian W 2-1
Lancing Sparrow Sergeant vs Shocking Techno Girl
Fighting Raven vs Masked Traveler Seamstress
Storm Builder vs Breaking Wonderful Scientist


*Avengers*

Gallant Centurion Spy 2-1 Power Rank 5-2

Fighting Raven 3-1 Power Rank 6-3

Polite Earthen Despair 1-1 Power Rank 3-2



*Xmen*

Phantasmal Cowboy Musician 2-2 Power Rank 5-5

The Tyrannical Mason 1-4 Power Rank 5-9

Breaking Wonderful Scientist 0-0 Power Rank 0-0





*Shield*

Shocking Techno Girl 2-0 Power Rank 4-2

Tunneling Rover Acrobat 2-1 Power Rank 4-4

Loud Raker Guardian 2-3 Power Rank 4-6




*Fantastic Four*

Masked Traveler Seamstress 2-1 Power Rank 5-2

Storm Builder 3-2 Power Rank 7-6

Lancing Sparrow Sergeant 1-3 Power Rank 4-6

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*Week:3 The Tyrannical Mason over Breaking Wonderful Scientist 2-1*

Welcome to The League Scientist, he crushed my 1st deck. I came back to back with some tough wins. He is going to be a problem. You got *Gallant Centurion Spy* and *Storm Builder*  next, enjoy. You wanted competition, you came to the right place. Enjoy, my friend!!

----------


## makinaz

I just got home from vacation so I'll be pming you guys about matches, thanks for your patience

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

> ... [S]o far from theme decks being "cheap" they are the way the game was designed, the elite players use this and build the other skills mentioned to become dominant. Of course, the flip of the coin and the initial draw determine what type of game your going to play, more often that not elite players rise to the top.


I've had some time to chew on your response, and have too many thoughts; please don't get offended by the use of my term "cheap".... "cheap" is the word I've used after getting destroyed by sometimes well-thought out decks and also sometimes not-so-well thought out decks.  

The thing about these decks and the card game is that every deck has strengths and weaknesses, and I don't think there's anything known as a "bullet-proof" deck.  That's why it's fun to play... and also frustrating.        

It's funny because I've always wondered why people complain about the card game abandonment and now I see the point... it's really development of cards that will tend to balance things out.  I personally think the healing strategy is over-powered in the game, and would like to see a keeper which says "Heal 1 if your opponent healed any cards during their turn".  I also have seen some interesting Black Widow cards I've gotten in Mystery Boxes which can help counter the "limited factor" decks.  And I've also gotten some good Level suppression cards in Unleashed and Villians' Fury decks (unfortunately I haven't yet acquired a complete set of all the quests, nor am even 1/5th of the way to getting sets of Villians' Fury or Unleashed.).  A lot of those type of cards (which appeal to me) are harder to acquire.  

But there are certain card-sets I've had trouble playing with because they are hard to set-up and then when set-up well, the power gets away from me... that is they are well-designed for low-power, but the coin flips heads too much and aren't worth much.  Spiderman, Emma Frost, and some of the Fantastic 4 card sets are like this to me (I'm pointing to Mr. Fantastic's L6 keeper which draws cards on Fantastic 4 damage, it should be a L4 keeper!). Now, maybe part of it is that I'm not playing from the full Unleashed deck... but, especially Emma Frost I've had problems playing her deck because she seems to get over-powered (before you can get to playing the L11 play an opponent card).

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I've had some time to chew on your response, and have too many thoughts; please don't get offended by the use of my term "cheap".... "cheap" is the word I've used after getting destroyed by sometimes well-thought out decks and also sometimes not-so-well thought out decks.  
> 
> The thing about these decks and the card game is that every deck has strengths and weaknesses, and I don't think there's anything known as a "bullet-proof" deck.  That's why it's fun to play... and also frustrating.        
> 
> It's funny because I've always wondered why people complain about the card game abandonment and now I see the point... it's really development of cards that will tend to balance things out.


I wasn't offended at all, I'm sorry if it came across as that. The discussion of the card game on the last thread explored and debated all aspects of the card game. That was healthy, some people were very opinionated about certain aspects of the card game. But we never took it personal, it was all in love. We debated because we were passionate, some in-balances like a deck slanted in a particular factor were addressed with some cards, but some in-balances remain. Nevertheless the more cards you acquire, people start to get original and build decks around particular strategies. That is the beauty of it, and when you come across these decks you think now that was clever!!! I enjoy these conversations, I'm sure they will continue as we cross decks in battle.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*Week 2 Match
Lancing Sparrow Sergeant vs Tunneling Rover Acrobat* 

I'm sorry, I missed counting this match with all the turn over. To my knowledge this match was not completed. I will extend it till the end of Week 3, please complete it to avoid a forfeit.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*SHSO Card League Week 4*

*August 23rd to August 29th*


Headbanger (Dark Justice).jpg

Here is your Week 4 Schedule, don't forget early matches are accepted and recommended. Don't leave them till the last minute.
*Best 2 out of 3 and The Crazy 28 rule is in effect.
Good luck to all!!!!*


The Tyrannical Mason vs Phantasmal Cowboy Musician
Fighting Raven vs Shocking Techno Girl
Polite Earthen Despair vs Gallant Centurion Spy
Loud Raker Guardian vs Tunneling Rover Acrobat
Breaking Wonderful Scientist vs Lancing Sparrow Sergeant
Storm Builder vs Masked Traveler Seamstress


The Tyrannical Mason  vs Lancing Sparrow Sergeant
Loud Raker Guardian vs Breaking Wonderful Scientist
Polite Earthen Despair vs Storm Builder 
Gallant Centurion Spy  vs Shocking Techno Girl
Phantasmal Cowboy Musician vs  Masked Traveler Seamstress
Tunneling Rover Acrobat vs Fighting Raven

----------


## Wonderful Scientist

Week:3 Breaking Wonderful Scientist over Storm Builder 2-0

Very tight games,but the luck was on my side this time!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Week:3 Breaking Wonderful Scientist over Storm Builder 2-0
> 
> Very tight games,but the luck was in my side this time!


Congrats on your first League win, standings update on the second post of this thread...

http://community.comicbookresources....l=1#post350619

----------


## Pyrebomb

> *Week 2 Match
> Lancing Sparrow Sergeant vs Tunneling Rover Acrobat* 
> 
> I'm sorry, I missed counting this match with all the turn over. To my knowledge this match was not completed. I will extend it till the end of Week 3, please complete it to avoid a forfeit.


Aw man. Is Rango unresponsive, now, too? I am having no luck with opponents. I either get champions or drop-outs! Or sylvestro. =P

----------


## spidavenger

> Aw man. Is Rango unresponsive, now, too? I am having no luck with opponents. I either get champions or drop-outs! Or sylvestro. =P


This happened to me last tournament, but don't despair because the more you play better opponents, the better you will become. I was doing horrible in the last tournament, but got much better on the last half of the tournament. I almost made the playoffs. I came from the back of the pack to nearly qualifying.

You can ask Mason, she witnessed it. You do get better. :Smile: 

CUG

----------


## Stormhawk

> Week:3 Breaking Wonderful Scientist over Storm Builder 2-0
> 
> Very tight games,but the luck was in my side this time!


I had a choice between 2 cards right before end... I chose the wrong card so at least it was mercifully quick  :Wink: 

Good games, you may have inspired me to re-visit some old decks of mine, by beating my other old decks.  :Wink:

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Aw man. Is Rango unresponsive, now, too? I am having no luck with opponents. I either get champions or drop-outs! Or sylvestro. =P


I will be a champion level in 6 years or so! Till then i shall mourn about how you describe me! And i will continue in my mourning period of underconfidence! Also i might put up a better game since i was being tutored by the master tyrannical mason so dont worry i wont be such a failure next time  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Aw man. Is Rango unresponsive, now, too? I am having no luck with opponents. I either get champions or drop-outs! Or sylvestro. =P


It's funny,  cause I see Rango everytime I log in, but he never has his chat on, he is always running around grinding. I always type "Rango check the card thread". Hopefully he won't be a dropout. This is getting old....




> This happened to me last tournament, but don't despair because the more you play better opponents, the better you will become. I was doing horrible in the last tournament, but got much better on the last half of the tournament. I almost made the playoffs. I came from the back of the pack to nearly qualifying.
> 
> You can ask Mason, she witnessed it. You do get better.
> 
> CUG


This is so true, some of our stepping stones early became monster players (not saying your a stepping stone, Despair) just speaking to CUG's point. we had a great crew then...hopefully this crew can continue the tradition....




> I will be a champion level in 6 years or so! Till then i shall mourn about how you describe me! And i will continue in my mourning period of underconfidence! Also i might put up a better game since i was being tutored by the master tyrannical mason so dont worry i wont be such a failure next time


You'll be fine Sylvestro, watch every deck played against you, adapt, take what you want, discard the rest. the main thing I noticed is you learn and adapt. You will become a force.

----------


## Raven

Week 3: Fighting Raven defeats Masked Traveler Seamstress 2-0

First game was awesomely close, I had no cards left in my deck and only 2 in hand when it finished. Good games Seamstress.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Week 3: Fighting Raven defeats Masked Traveler Seamstress 2-0
> 
> First game was awesomely close, I had no cards left in my deck and only 2 in hand when it finished. Good games Seamstress.


Congrats standings updated, and be careful people Fighting Raven is 4-1 with a Power Rank 8-3.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> This happened to me last tournament, but don't despair because the more you play better opponents, the better you will become. I was doing horrible in the last tournament, but got much better on the last half of the tournament. I almost made the playoffs. I came from the back of the pack to nearly qualifying.
> 
> You can ask Mason, she witnessed it. You do get better.
> 
> CUG


Oh, I know. I'd obviously prefer to face the tougher players at least a few weeks in when I felt like I'd at least had some practice, but I know I have to play them eventually and that doing so will help me improve. It's more the people who don't respond, don't show up, or show up hours late and expect to play who are wearing on me. I didn't get to play a single match last week. And from the way things are shaping up this week, I'm betting I'll only get to play Raven. Obviously we all have lives outside of the game, and I can understand scheduling conflicts because of it. But when I get the sense the people I keep getting matched against just don't care about the league or the fact that they're rather rudely ignoring obligations... Why did you even sign up? Drop out and save everyone else the hassle of dealing with you.




> I will be a champion level in 6 years or so! Till then i shall mourn about how you describe me! And i will continue in my mourning period of underconfidence! Also i might put up a better game since i was being tutored by the master tyrannical mason so dont worry i wont be such a failure next time


Aw, but I say it out of love! We are both newbies here. And I am sure you have gotten much better since Mason has been tutoring you. I'd love to play you again sometime soon and see how much you've improved!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Aw, but I say it out of love! We are both newbies here. And I am sure you have gotten much better since Mason has been tutoring you. I'd love to play you again sometime soon and see how much you've improved!


Well I didn't like card games since they started as the only people who I could play with were my cousins with rise of heroes packs not very fun at that time! I only got into it around may! Or whenever the update came out! And u r solo much better than a newbie also lately I haven't been playing hero up that much for some reason molten wow has been calling to reunite! But I doubt I'll be playing it like an addict (hoping lvling to 40 in 5 days aren't symptoms!) Also this week more trouble as more cousins came to visit from england which means more work! The summer climax isn't as good as I hoped! Oh well also can anyone tell me how to beat creatures of the night crisis its too damn hard (Sry for wrong thread post) and anyone know which boxes have unreleased card quests? As some quests have really cool cards! Also I got a keeper that makes me win the game if my power is above lvl 20 and its only lvl 3 a bit unbalanced?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Week 3: Fighting Raven defeats Masked Traveler Seamstress 2-0
> 
> First game was awesomely close, I had no cards left in my deck and only 2 in hand when it finished. Good games Seamstress.


Very tough. I tried my best to get that bit closer, but every time I got closer, he pulled out a card that got me further! Good Game!

----------


## spidavenger

> Oh, I know. I'd obviously prefer to face the tougher players at least a few weeks in when I felt like I'd at least had some practice, but I know I have to play them eventually and that doing so will help me improve. It's more the people who don't respond, don't show up, or show up hours late and expect to play who are wearing on me. I didn't get to play a single match last week. And from the way things are shaping up this week, I'm betting I'll only get to play Raven. Obviously we all have lives outside of the game, and I can understand scheduling conflicts because of it. But when I get the sense the people I keep getting matched against just don't care about the league or the fact that they're rather rudely ignoring obligations... Why did you even sign up? Drop out and save everyone else the hassle of dealing with you.
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, but I say it out of love! We are both newbies here. And I am sure you have gotten much better since Mason has been tutoring you. I'd love to play you again sometime soon and see how much you've improved!


I got you. That could be frustrating for sure.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Aw man. Is Rango unresponsive, now, too? I am having no luck with opponents. I either get champions or drop-outs! Or sylvestro. =P


He's often on FB https://www.facebook.com/eranga.rob?fref=ts

----------


## Pyrebomb

Thanks, but I don't have an FB. I shouldn't have to go chasing people down on other sites regardless.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Thanks, but I don't have an FB. I shouldn't have to go chasing people down on other sites regardless.


Agreed, I sent him a PM also and posted on his wall....

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I got a keeper that makes me win the game if my power is above lvl 20 and its only lvl 3 a bit unbalanced?


If you get to level 20 you deserve to win that game, LOL!

Silver_Surfer_-_Herald_of_Galactus.jpg

----------


## sylvestro1299

> If you get to level 20 you deserve to win that game, LOL!
> 
> Silver_Surfer_-_Herald_of_Galactus.jpg


Now where did i keep those power boosting cards! this is a great card for someone who has a deck mostly made up of higher level cards! And not so great for someone with a spidey deck

----------


## Raven

> Now where did i keep those power boosting cards! this is a great card for someone who has a deck mostly made up of higher level cards! And not so great for someone with a spidey deck


I've played hundreds of card games and the number of times the power got to 20 I could probably count on one hand...

----------


## Rango

Back you guys, sorry for the unexpected downtime.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Back you guys, sorry for the unexpected downtime.


Welcome back, get busy you have matches pending.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*Week 4 Match: The Tyrannical Mason 2-0 over  Lancing Sparrow Sergeant*

Thanks for the games Sparrow.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Myst Sparrow

Week 4 Match: Shocking Techno Girl -vs- Lancing Sparrow Sergeant

Shocking Techno Girl - 1

Sparrow-2


Awesome Games!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Week 4 Match: Shocking Techno Girl -vs- Lancing Sparrow Sergeant
> 
> Shocking Techno Girl - 1
> 
> Sparrow-2
> 
> 
> Awesome Games!


WOW, really! STG gets her first loss. Awesome win Sparrow congrats! BTW that is a Week 3 match. Lol.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Week 4 Match: Shocking Techno Girl -vs- Lancing Sparrow Sergeant
> 
> Shocking Techno Girl - 1
> 
> Sparrow-2
> 
> 
> Awesome Games!


Damn myst! What type of deck did you use? It definitely must be way better than the one i beat! Or maybe this card game is like rock paper scisssors

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> WOW, really! STG gets her first loss. Awesome win Sparrow congrats! BTW that is a Week 3 match. Lol.





> Damn myst! What type of deck did you use? It definitely must be way better than the one i beat! Or maybe this card game is like rock paper scisssors


I got Lucky!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I got Lucky!


ahh so used the same tactic i used against you  :Stick Out Tongue:  You have been learning from me XD

----------


## CenturianSpy

In two white-knuckled matches Spy beats Phantasmal Cowboy Musician 2-0. Your decks were sneaky good, PCM!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> In two white-knuckled matches Spy beats Phantasmal Cowboy Musician 2-0. Your decks were sneaky good, PCM!


Thx it was fun playing with you too

----------


## Wonderful Scientist

Week:3 Breaking Wonderful Scientist over Gallant Centurion Spy 2-0

Almost lose the first game,by my keepers saved me in the last breath,tough second game but i was lucky again!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Week:3 Breaking Wonderful Scientist over Gallant Centurion Spy 2-0
> 
> Almost lose the first game,by my keepers saved me in the last breath,tough second game but i was lucky again!


That first game was SOOOO fun. The second, well now I know how General Custer felt.

----------


## Stormhawk

Week 4  Storm Builder over Masked Traveler Seamstress 2-1

Close games!  Now for dinner I am starving haha   :Cool:   One of these days my one deck that keeps losing will have its day... unfortunately it may have had its day and it was well over a year ago.  :Wink:

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Week 4  Storm Builder over Masked Traveler Seamstress 2-1
> 
> Close games!  Now for dinner I am starving haha    One of these days my one deck that keeps losing will have its day... unfortunately it may have had its day and it was well over a year ago.


Very Tight Matches. In the final 2 matches, Storm here got lucky and took all my cards at the end. :P

----------


## Raven

week 3: Fighting Raven defeats Polite Earthen Despair 2-1 in games that could frankly have gone either way - this came down to luck and how the 3 different decks we each used just matched up against each other. Despair is one to watch!

----------


## Pyrebomb

> week 3: Fighting Raven defeats Polite Earthen Despair 2-1 in games that could frankly have gone either way - this came down to luck and how the 3 different decks we each used just matched up against each other. Despair is one to watch!


Aw, thank you! They were all very close matches. Kinda knew I'd shot myself in the foot when I saw the decks we'd each picked for the third match, but I was still hopeful until those last two keepers came back to punch me in the face!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> In two white-knuckled matches Spy beats Phantasmal Cowboy Musician 2-0. Your decks were sneaky good, PCM!





> Week:3 Breaking Wonderful Scientist over Gallant Centurion Spy 2-0
> 
> Almost lose the first game,by my keepers saved me in the last breath,tough second game but i was lucky again!





> Week 4  Storm Builder over Masked Traveler Seamstress 2-1
> 
> Close games!  Now for dinner I am starving haha    One of these days my one deck that keeps losing will have its day... unfortunately it may have had its day and it was well over a year ago.





> week 3: Fighting Raven defeats Polite Earthen Despair 2-1 in games that could frankly have gone either way - this came down to luck and how the 3 different decks we each used just matched up against each other. Despair is one to watch!


Wow, While the cats away...you guys been busy. Very good. Congrats to the winners! All standings are updated. See where you stand on the second post on this thread.

----------


## Raven

This is my personal take on the card game... 

1) Offense

Your opponent's blocks are your enemy. It does not matter how powerful your cards are if they get blocked by the hand or early in the deck.A balanced deck has 6 to 7 blocks of each factor.

You can best overcome these by constantly targeting and overloading only one or two of them, hence the dominance of the mono deck. So build your deck predominantly in 1 or 2 colors, preferably 1.

Don't let your opponent save blocks in their hand to counter your high level cards. You must make your low level cards block-worthy, forcing your opponent to discard blocks and maximizing the damage potential of your high level cards later in the game. Keepers that punish or give you an advantage or low level cards with conditionally boosted damage or other special effects will hurt your opponent if they don't block them.Low level cards that do nothing but deal straight up low damage will not force your opponent to block.

Given that  on average a block matching your attack factor will come in the deck every 6 or 7 cards means high level cards dealing lots of damage will be limited to 6 or 7 most of the time so don't bother with them. Stick to cards under 10 power that deal moderate damage, you will have much more opportunity to play them.

Dual factor cards are fantastic, they stand much more chance of dealing maximum damage. If you do play high level cards make as many as possible dual factor. Their minimum 2 damage even if blocked from the hand can also trigger many keepers.

Count your opponents blocks, the ones they play to block you, to attack you and the cards that get discarded from the deck. Chances are that after 7 of them in a single factor they will no longer be able to block any of your attacks.

Have a particular card that you really want to hit with? An important keeper etc? Test your opponents hand first with other cards of the same factor and don't play your card until you suspect they don't have an appropriate block in their hand.

Many cards allow you to look an opponents hand and even discard cards from it. Less cards in hand means less chance to block your attacks.


2) Defense

Balance your deck - always have 6 or 7 blocks of every factor. The one exception I make to this is red and purple blocks, the healing deck is a hard deck to beat and having 1 or 2 extra in these colors is never a bad thing.

Keepers - always have a few cards to deal with your opponents keepers. Keepers can win a game.

Deck recognition. You need to know what the important cards are in your opponents deck and you need to know this early. What's the theme? What is the one card you absolutely must save a block for? If you recognize the theme early you simply do not attack with any of the necessary blocks to beat it, even if those are your best cards. At this point you are not playing to attack, you are playing to defend. Attack with any other card, really anything, it doesn't matter much if you are blocking more attacks than your opponent is. Pass your turn if you can only attack with blocks you should be keeping for later.

Hand advantage. If you always have more cards in your hand than your opponent does then you stand a better chance of blocking more attacks than they do. Cards that make your opponent discard from the hand and allow you to draw from your deck are good.

Do not block low level cards that deal straight up minimal damage. Don't block a keeper if you feel you have the cards to eliminate it before it becomes a nuisance to you. Save your blocks for high damage or important cards to your opponents deck strategy.


2) So these are all my strategies, the other part is building decks that fulfills them all - I leave that part to you.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> This is my personal take on the card game... 
> 
> 1) Offense
> 
> Your opponent's blocks are your enemy. It does not matter how powerful your cards are if they get blocked by the hand or early in the deck.A balanced deck has 6 to 7 blocks of each factor.
> 
> You can best overcome these by constantly targeting and overloading only one or two of them, hence the dominance of the mono deck. So build your deck predominantly in 1 or 2 colors, preferably 1.
> 
> Don't let your opponent save blocks in their hand to counter your high level cards. You must make your low level cards block-worthy, forcing your opponent to discard blocks and maximizing the damage potential of your high level cards later in the game. Keepers that punish or give you an advantage or low level cards with conditionally boosted damage or other special effects will hurt your opponent if they don't block them.Low level cards that do nothing but deal straight up low damage will not force your opponent to block.
> ...


*Raven was in the Championship in the last Card League vs Shocking Techno Girl. Her record stands at 5-1 Power Rank 10-4. If you didn't know, now you know!!!!


*

----------


## sylvestro1299

> This is my personal take on the card game... 
> 
> 1) Offense
> 
> Your opponent's blocks are your enemy. It does not matter how powerful your cards are if they get blocked by the hand or early in the deck.A balanced deck has 6 to 7 blocks of each factor.
> 
> You can best overcome these by constantly targeting and overloading only one or two of them, hence the dominance of the mono deck. So build your deck predominantly in 1 or 2 colors, preferably 1.
> 
> Don't let your opponent save blocks in their hand to counter your high level cards. You must make your low level cards block-worthy, forcing your opponent to discard blocks and maximizing the damage potential of your high level cards later in the game. Keepers that punish or give you an advantage or low level cards with conditionally boosted damage or other special effects will hurt your opponent if they don't block them.Low level cards that do nothing but deal straight up low damage will not force your opponent to block.


I will reveal my secret! That thing about underestimating low level cards is really the worst thing to do if you fight a Spidey deck! I really rely on people underestimating my attacks at the beginning that gives me a good opener! And since you revealed such a big tip that I was begging for a few pages ago I revealed a small one! Also strength blo cks are super important
Edit: also do not rely on the power going up I tried out a brother hoood deck once mostly made of high level cards it took me a lot of luck to win with it! Also if u can chain dual attacks you are on your way of becoming a beast! Take notice if your opponent blocks a certain factor much as raven said that makes ur attack more likely to succeed and do not underestimate can't be blocked from deck attacks if you see ur opponent not blocking low level strength cards that have a good effect you know that can't be blocked from deck or higher level non dual attack card will be useful!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> *Raven was in the Championship in the last Card League vs Shocking Techno Girl. Her record stands at 5-1 Power Rank 10-4. If you didn't know, now you know!!!!
> 
> 
> *


That was expected! I know that raven gallant shocking techno girl stormbuilder are people I cannot win in anyway yet!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*WEEK 3 ENDS TODAY!!!*

*There are 3 matches due from Week 3 and 1 that I extended from Week 2, get them in.*

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Week:3 Breaking Wonderful Scientist over Gallant Centurion Spy 2-0
> 
> Almost lose the first game,by my keepers saved me in the last breath,tough second game but i was lucky again!


O my, I think I need to work on my deck. This does not sound good!  :EEK!:

----------


## PhantCowboy

> *WEEK 3 ENDS TODAY!!!*
> 
> *There are 3 matches due from Week 3 and 1 that I extended from Week 2, get them in.*


TODAY!!!!!!! Ive had trouble scheduling mine with Shocking Techno Girl if I complete them tomorrow will they count?

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> TODAY!!!!!!! Ive had trouble scheduling mine with Shocking Techno Girl if I complete them tomorrow will they count?


If you scheduled it OK, I will accept it. (BTW stop ducking me! LOL)

----------


## Rango

Tunneling Rover Acrobat slams Lancing Sparrow Sergeant to the ground by 2-0 (Week 2)

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Mason, is it possible for you to start linking the schedules on the first post or something? I don't want to keep digging through the pages looking for the schedules.

----------


## Rango

Tunneling Rover Acrobat breaks Masked Traveler Seamstress knee cap by winning 2-0.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Tunneling Rover Acrobat slams Lancing Sparrow Sergeant to the ground by 2-0 (Week 2)


Got it. congrats.




> Mason, is it possible for you to start linking the schedules on the first post or something? I don't want to keep digging through the pages looking for the schedules.


Done.




> Tunneling Rover Acrobat breaks Masked Traveler Seamstress knee cap by winning 2-0.


Updated, congrats on the win.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Tunneling Rover Acrobat breaks Masked Traveler Seamstress knee cap by winning 2-0.


Ouch... 
I'm affected by this curse of loses.
I shall win again!!

Thanks Mason for adding the link  :Smile:

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

Pyrebomb (Aka Polite Earthen Despair), 
Thanks for the matches tonight!  Just came back from a nice long family vacation and was looking for some tough competition.  I believe that may have been the first time I had success with the Falcon deck; when I broke through your blocks, what a powerful finish... I think the deck was built after I attained more of his quest cards. 

The second match I just wasn't able to keep your power / the entire power suppressed enough.... again that was a new deck combining both Fantastic Four cards and power suppression.  Sorry to keep you a bit past your bedtime....

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Pyrebomb (Aka Polite Earthen Despair), 
> Thanks for the matches tonight!  Just came back from a nice long family vacation and was looking for some tough competition.  I believe that may have been the first time I had success with the Falcon deck; when I broke through your blocks, what a powerful finish... I think the deck was built after I attained more of his quest cards. 
> 
> The second match I just wasn't able to keep your power / the entire power suppressed enough.... again that was a new deck combining both Fantastic Four cards and power suppression.  Sorry to keep you a bit past your bedtime....


Her... deck is quite strong I only beat it once! Speaking of which anybody know of good power suppression cards I really need some.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Ouch... 
> I'm affected by this curse of loses.
> I shall win again!!
> 
> Thanks Mason for adding the link


its just a tiny loosing streak! use luck as ur tactic to win again  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## makinaz

> Her --- deck is quite strong I only beat it once! Speaking of which anybody know of good power suppression cards I really need some


Please delete your post, do not give any information on decks people play.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

> Speaking of which anybody know of good power suppression cards I really need some


Trying to squeeze in some card games this morning, but at the moment I'm stuck with this jerk *Guarding Bull Pirate* who is notorious for quitting in the middle of match before you get far enough to win. So at the moment I'm poking, poking, poking...  

Here are the "Anti-Power" Cards I've found.  Unfortunately for me I don't have full decks on either of my accounts.  I've kicked around a deck concept with the following.... my problem with my "concepts" is that sometimes the blocks don't mesh.... and I don't have full decks on either of my accounts.  

Villians' Fury Anti-Power Cards 
http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...Moloid+Madness
http://superherosquadonline.wikispaces.com/Trapped+!
http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...ull+Into+Mists

Unleashed Anti-Power Cards (Spiderman)
http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...bstacle+Course
http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...l+Webification

I don't know of any other... 

Cards that may come in handy: 
http://superherosquadonline.wikispaces.com/Cold+Fusion
http://superherosquadonline.wikispaces.com/Pour+It+On

That's what I've kicked around as far as power-suppression cards.... I've played a deck with about half of them, had some success too but as always decks have strengths and weaknesses.

----------


## Raven

> Trying to squeeze in some card games this morning, but at the moment I'm stuck with this jerk *Guarding Bull Pirate* who is notorious for quitting in the middle of match before you get far enough to win. So at the moment I'm poking, poking, poking...  
> 
> Here are the "Anti-Power" Cards I've found.  Unfortunately for me I don't have full decks on either of my accounts.  I've kicked around a deck concept with the following.... my problem with my "concepts" is that sometimes the blocks don't mesh.... and I don't have full decks on either of my accounts.  
> 
> Villians' Fury Anti-Power Cards 
> http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...Moloid+Madness
> http://superherosquadonline.wikispaces.com/Trapped+!
> http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...ull+Into+Mists
> 
> ...

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Pyrebomb (Aka Polite Earthen Despair), 
> Thanks for the matches tonight!  Just came back from a nice long family vacation and was looking for some tough competition.  I believe that may have been the first time I had success with the Falcon deck; when I broke through your blocks, what a powerful finish... I think the deck was built after I attained more of his quest cards. 
> 
> The second match I just wasn't able to keep your power / the entire power suppressed enough.... again that was a new deck combining both Fantastic Four cards and power suppression.  Sorry to keep you a bit past your bedtime....


Haha. You literally sent me the friend request/first invite right while I was logging out for the night. 

I've been wanting to build a Falcon deck for a while myself. But like you said, I need to do his card quests to make a decent deck. And I got really lucky with the coin flips in the second match. I don't think I've ever seen the power go so high without having to play cards to get it there.

<.< *swats sylvestro*

----------


## Rango

Tunneling Rover Acrobat prevails over Polite Earthen Despair 2-1, it was a tight match, nice decks and stratgies you have, it was nice to play with you.  :Smile:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Tunneling Rover Acrobat prevails over Polite Earthen Despair 2-1, it was a tight match, nice decks and stratgies you have, it was nice to play with you.


Congrats! standings are updated. And just like that *Tunneling Rover Acrobat* is tied for best record in The League at 5-1 with *Fighting Raven*.
*And they collide this week!!!!!*

----------


## Raven

> Congrats! standings are updated. And just like that *Tunneling Rover Acrobat* is tied for best record in The League at 5-1 with *Fighting Raven*.
> *And they collide this week!!!!!*


Well we half collided - I won the first game then he disappeared. Rango please set a time via PM to finish this if you don't have in game chat enabled.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*SHSO Card League Week 5*

*August 30th to September 5th* 

Adamantium Bones.jpg

Week 3 is in the books and *Fighting Raven* and *Tunneling Rover Acrobat* are on a collision course both standing at impressive 5-1 records. They have a Week 4 match, stay tuned!!
Here is your Week 5 schedule. Don't forget early matches are accepted and recommended. Don't leave them till the last minute.
*Best 2 out of 3 and The Crazy 28 rule is in effect.
Good luck to all!!!!*


The Tyrannical Mason vs Masked Traveler Seamstress
Fighting Raven vs Breaking Wonderful Scientist
Polite Earthen Despair vs  Phantasmal Cowboy Musician
Tunneling Rover Acrobat vs Shocking Techno Girl
Gallant Centurion Spy vs Lancing Sparrow Sergeant
Storm Builder vs Loud Raker Guardian

The Tyrannical Mason vs  Shocking Techno Girl
Fighting Raven vs Loud Raker Guardian 
Masked Traveler Seamstress vs Gallant Centurion Spy
Tunneling Rover Acrobat vs Storm Builder 
Phantasmal Cowboy Musician vs Breaking Wonderful Scientist 
Lancing Sparrow Sergeant vs Polite Earthen Despair

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> *WEEK 3 ENDS TODAY!!!*
> 
> *There are 3 matches due from Week 3 and 1 that I extended from Week 2, get them in.*





> TODAY!!!!!!! Ive had trouble scheduling mine with Shocking Techno Girl if I complete them tomorrow will they count?





> If you scheduled it OK, I will accept it.


*Week 3 match was never turned in. Both players will receive forfeit losses. 

*
*Phantasmal Cowboy Musician vs Shocking Techno Girl*

----------


## MaskedTraveler

As you can tell, I've been waiting to post this when the time has came :P

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

LOL, I see. It is on then!!!

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Tunneling Rover Acrobat prevails over Polite Earthen Despair 2-1, it was a tight match, nice decks and stratgies you have, it was nice to play with you.


Thanks, you too! Still kicking myself over my last card choice. Some day I will actually win a match, lol.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*Week 5 Match: The Tyrannical Mason 2-0 over Masked Traveler Seamstress, Thanks for the games MTS.*

----------


## CenturianSpy

Quick question: Does a double attack card of the same colored attack count twice towards the crazy 28 rule?

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Quick question: Does a double attack card of the same colored attack count twice towards the crazy 28 rule?


The best way to figure that out is when you go to edit deck, it will tell you how many cards of a particular factor you have.

----------


## Raven

> Quick question: Does a double attack card of the same colored attack count twice towards the crazy 28 rule?


No it shouldn't, a dual attack of the same color would count as 1 card of that color, whereas a dual attack of 2 colors would count as one card toward each color's total.

----------


## Raven

Rango...

"Rango has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space."

Please clear your mailbox and PM a specific time and day to play, a random message of "we can play after I play so and so" doesn't help much.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> The best way to figure that out is when you go to edit deck, it will tell you how many cards of a particular factor you have.





> No it shouldn't, a dual attack of the same color would count as 1 card of that color, whereas a dual attack of 2 colors would count as one card toward each color's total.


Mason, you need to make an official ruling on this...cause I got plans...


In other Week 4 news: Spy narrowly escapes defeat winning 2-1 over Polite Earthen Despair and thanks the card gods he didn't play his first deck twice. My heart is still racing. GREAT games, Pyrebomb!

----------


## sylvestro1299

Well our internet connections are terrible aren't they tango?

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Quick question: Does a double attack card of the same colored attack count twice towards the crazy 28 rule?





> The best way to figure that out is when you go to edit deck, it will tell you how many cards of a particular factor you have.





> No it shouldn't, a dual attack of the same color would count as 1 card of that color, whereas a dual attack of 2 colors would count as one card toward each color's total.





> Mason, you need to make an official ruling on this...cause I got plans...


I just went in game and made a random deck, took out all the cards and started adding duel factors only. *A double dual factor is counted by the game as 2 of that factor*. The Crazy 28 rule was to limit the strategy of overloading blocks by Mono decks. No more than 28 of the same factor. *The game counts it as two because it would take two blocks to block that card*. Makes sense, so the way the game counts it, is how The League counts it. The best way to determine if your deck is legal is to use the counter that the game has it will tell you how many factors are in your deck.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> *SHSO Card League Week 5*
> 
> *August 30th to September 5th* 
> 
> Attachment 8614
> 
> Week 3 is in the books and *Fighting Raven* and *Tunneling Rover Acrobat* are on a collision course both standing at impressive 5-1 records. They have a Week 4 match, stay tuned!!
> Here is your Week 5 schedule. Don't forget early matches are accepted and recommended. Don't leave them till the last minute.
> *Best 2 out of 3 and The Crazy 28 rule is in effect.
> ...


I fight both stormbuilder and raven! Thats free victories.......... for them

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> In other Week 4 news: Spy narrowly escapes defeat winning 2-1 over Polite Earthen Despair and thanks the card gods he didn't play his first deck twice. My heart is still racing. GREAT games, Pyrebomb!





> Sylvestro stops rango's breaking streak with a 2-0 win!


Congrats to the winners, standings have been updated.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> I just went in game and made a random deck, took out all the cards and started adding duel factors only. *A double dual factor is counted by the game as 2 of that factor*. The Crazy 28 rule was to limit the strategy of overloading blocks by Mono decks. No more than 28 of the same factor. *The game counts it as two because it would take two blocks to block that card*. Makes sense, so the way the game counts it, is how The League counts it. The best way to determine if your deck is legal is to use the counter that the game has it will tell you how many factors are in your deck.


I can confirm this, as it seems to be my deck that brought the question up. It's only the fact that the game counts double-factor cards twice that my deck even adds up to 28 of that factor. If it didn't, it would be well under.

----------


## makinaz

Shocking Techno Girl defeats Gallant Centurion Spy 2-1
gg

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Shocking Techno Girl defeats Gallant Centurion Spy 2-1
> gg


Those were the most frustrating games I ever played...even my win bothered me. I like your third deck, though...I would have like it better if that damn power level coin would have increased the blasted level! You played like a champ, though!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Shocking Techno Girl defeats Gallant Centurion Spy 2-1
> gg


Congrats on the win! Standings are updated. Left you a PM.

----------


## sylvestro1299

Raven grabs the free victories at 2-0

----------


## Raven

> Raven grabs the free victories at 2-0


Good games Sylvestro and give yourself more credit, you're decks were solidly built. You were a bit of a victim of the power level going the opposite way to what was ideal for each of your decks but pretty convenient for both of mine.

Week 5: Fighting Raven defeats Loud Raker Guardian 2-0

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Good games Sylvestro and give yourself more credit, you're decks were solidly built. You were a bit of a victim of the power level going the opposite way to what was ideal for each of your decks but pretty convenient for both of mine.
> 
> Week 5: Fighting Raven defeats Loud Raker Guardian 2-0


Ahh yes also i wasnt quite following ur defensive play i see how useful it is! Also i was making too many assumptions!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Week 5: Fighting Raven defeats Loud Raker Guardian 2-0


Congrats on the win, standings are updated.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

Thanks to everyone on this thread I matched up with this weekend: its rare I'm able to find free time before 9-10 pm (Pacific) to match-up with some of you... basically I am randomly inviting anyone I see online in this thread (and some of you have too many friends for me to add).  

After trying out a couple of "power supression" decks; I'm convinced they can be effective as a well put-together deck.  Maybe it was because I matched up with players who had higher decks; but this card was very effective and I'm sure I completely demoralized one of my opponents this weekend when I played this card at Power Level 8:


Unfortunately for them, the last 3 cards in my opponents deck were Power 9, 10, and 11 and the game ended on Power Level 8!  I just got this again from another Villians' booster.  

This card has also saved me a bunch: 

Again this weekend I was down to my last card (Power Grab) and ended up pulling off 5 damage and one of the cards that I healed happened to be the factor my opponent was leaning on.  It was a game I had no business winning because my opponent had a strong elemental deck and I didn't have many elemental blocks.  

The last game I played was against an opponent who blatantly was just playing Strength and Animal cards with high attach levels.  No keepers, just flat out using a duo-factor deck.  

Near the end I had these two cards in my hand, but the Power Level got stuck at 9 and then stuck on 10.
I had Diamond Focus and Fantastic Force, and based on their deck felt confident I could hit both for full damage.  When the power went to 10, my X-men team hit for the full 7 damage. Opponent was down to 5 cards, and I ended up playing "The Big Bang" (after all, my opponent has no keepers), and getting it in successfully.  Unfortunately for me the next round came and he lucky blocked my keeper; I may have hit him with a card with low damage (or held an animal block) but he was down to his last card. So it was his turn and then he plays THOR, Utter Facesmashery!  

Again... 10 cards in my deck, 1 in hand... so he could win... but I've got another strength block, right?  Each card in my deck turns, there's elemental, a couple animal, energy, tech, speed.... everything.... I watch my deck fall from 10, 9, 8.... 4, 3, 2.... finally the last card, at the bottom of my deck is this: 

*Victory is MINE!*  This was an opponent who I had played against and by my records had not won any of the matchups we had.... so I knew he was pretty strong.  

Anyway, I'm glad you guys are enjoying the Card League; don't forget about me if you want some practice or experimentation with your decks!

----------


## Wonderful Scientist

Week 4: Breaking Wonderful Scientist over Lancing Sparrow Sergeant 2-0

Very fun and tough matchs,second one saved again by my keeper!

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Week 4: Breaking Wonderful Scientist over Lancing Sparrow Sergeant 2-0
> 
> Very fun and tough matchs,second one saved again by my keeper!


Awesome Games, I almost had you on the second one!! XD  :Wink:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Thanks to everyone on this thread I matched up with this weekend: its rare I'm able to find free time before 9-10 pm (Pacific) to match-up with some of you... basically I am randomly inviting anyone I see online in this thread (and some of you have too many friends for me to add).  
> 
> After trying out a couple of "power supression" decks; I'm convinced they can be effective as a well put-together deck. 
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad you guys are enjoying the Card League; don't forget about me if you want some practice or experimentation with your decks!


I was off for three weeks an played quite a few games against a Power Suppression deck played by * Emperor Giraffe Marmoset*. And his decks were quite formidable. I believe in the concept. It was a concept that *Mr.Puffin Rabbit* experimented quite well with in the last league. 
Anytime you see me online send me an invite, I love our matches. You are a formidable adversary.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

I swear, the power has been getting stuck more recently.  I just had a match where we both had fairly high power cards and the card power was stuck on 6 for what seemed like 10 straight coin flips.  

Then the next match... back up to Power 9 fairly quickly.... and straight through to Power 11....

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Week 4: Breaking Wonderful Scientist over Lancing Sparrow Sergeant 2-0
> 
> Very fun and tough matchs,second one saved again by my keeper!


Congrats on your win, standings are updated.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I swear, the power has been getting stuck more recently.  I just had a match where we both had fairly high power cards and the card power was stuck on 6 for what seemed like 10 straight coin flips.  
> 
> Then the next match... back up to Power 9 fairly quickly.... and straight through to Power 11....


I wish those matches happened to me! I have a deck hoping for that!

----------


## Raven

> I was off for three weeks an played quite a few games against a Power Suppression deck played by * Emperor Giraffe Marmoset*. And his decks were quite formidable. I believe in the concept. It was a concept that *Mr.Puffin Rabbit* experimented quite well with in the last league. 
> Anytime you see me online send me an invite, I love our matches. You are a formidable adversary.


Puffin Rabbit is the only person I think I've ever played multiple games against and never beaten, not once - he was really good. I think there's a lack of cards still to make a really solid power suppression deck, the handful of decent cards there are to lower the power mostly affect both players and are far outnumbered by the number of cards that can increase it for just one player or allow you to chain by playing a second card of higher power. Given the choice I'd build the high power deck with power boosters, high power cards are far more dangerous and feature dual factors too.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I wish those matches happened to me! I have a deck hoping for that!


Can a persons power go below 1 if so then I might have no counter for power suppression decks

----------


## Raven

Another thought on power suppression - every turn the power naturally either goes up or remains stable via the coin flip, *the coin flip never makes it go down*. Trying to keep the power low is an uphill battle and it doesn't need to get very high for your opponent to be playing cards that hit much harder than the typical level 1-3 cards you would have to have in abundance to play that strategy. Now in contrast playing a high level deck with boosters means your working with the natural direction that the power wants to go anyway, your pushing along with it rather than against it. Add to that the fact that power boosters generally only affect you and not your opponent you still have the advantage even if your opponent is also playing a high power deck, the same cannot be said if you are both employing low power strategies.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Another thought on power suppression - every turn the power naturally either goes up or remains stable via the coin flip, *the coin flip never makes it go down*. Trying to keep the power low is an uphill battle and it doesn't need to get very high for your opponent to be playing cards that hit much harder than the typical level 1-3 cards you would have to have in abundance to play that strategy. Now in contrast playing a high level deck with boosters means your working with the natural direction that the power wants to go anyway, your pushing along with it rather than against it. Add to that the fact that power boosters generally only affect you and not your opponent you still have the advantage even if your opponent is also playing a high power deck, the same cannot be said if you are both employing low power strategies.


I feel like this post you wrote was meant for the first deck I used to play against you! It typically call the first deck the bad luck deck and the second good luck deck (referring to the luck of my opponents of course)

----------


## sylvestro1299

Loud Raker surprisisngly beats storm builder 2-1! The second match was sooo awkward the one he beat me in!

----------


## Raven

> Loud Raker surprisisngly beats storm builder 2-1! The second match was sooo awkward the one he beat me in!


Way to go Sylvestro, I have a feeling you will be one of the players that is going to finish this league as much better player than when we started.

----------


## Pyrebomb

Polite Earthen Despair finally breaks her losing streak, defeating Storm Builder 2-0.

Great decks! I got unfairly lucky with blocks in our second match.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Loud Raker surprisisngly beats storm builder 2-1! The second match was sooo awkward the one he beat me in!


Congrats!! standings updated.




> Way to go Sylvestro, I have a feeling you will be one of the players that is going to finish this league as much better player than when we started.


Without a doubt, I been working with Sylvestro. the main thing is he listens and applies it. He is a quick learner. 




> Polite Earthen Despair finally breaks her losing streak, defeating Storm Builder 2-0.
> 
> Great decks! I got unfairly lucky with blocks in our second match.


Congrats Despair, keep it up! standings are updated.

Storm don't lose faith....you're a good player.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Listen, I understand school is starting the summer is over. We all got jobs, families, school, sports. I get it, I juggled a family, a move, big changes in my life. While I managed the first card league, I never spoken on this. all the while, I never gave up. we did it, bumps and bruises but we got it done. *Shocking Techno Girl* was our Champion. She went through some stuff, almost dropped out, but stayed and won a Championship. 
Point is, we made a commitment. This game we use to escape our reality and have fun. Yes, but when you tell other people, we will do this together. Now you made a commitment. Honor that. Nobody should have to go chasing anybody for their commitment to this league. A 3 match series will cost you 40 to 50 minutes. 2 in 7 days is not a lot. 
Please honor your commitment to your fellow team members.

Let's get this done guys.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Way to go Sylvestro, I have a feeling you will be one of the players that is going to finish this league as much better player than when we started.


 So it is a he? Phew I finally guessed someone's gender right!
Edit: all these flattery ur almost making me blush! Also nice speech/lecture? Tyrannical mason (screw punctuation)! I am quite disappointed to say I was never this serious about the league saw this as an opportunity to see others decks and learn also to make fun and have fun!

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Listen, I understand school is starting the summer is over. We all got jobs, families, school, sports. I get it, I juggled a family, a move, big changes in my life. While I managed the first card league, I never spoken on this. all the while, I never gave up. we did it, bumps and bruises but we got it done. *Shocking Techno Girl* was our Champion. She went through some stuff, almost dropped out, but stayed and won a Championship. 
> Point is, we made a commitment. This game we use to escape our reality and have fun. Yes, but when you tell other people, we will do this together. Now you made a commitment. Honor that. Nobody should have to go chasing anybody for their commitment to this league. A 3 match series will cost you 40 to 50 minutes. 2 in 7 days is not a lot. 
> Please honor your commitment to your fellow team members.
> 
> Let's get this done guys.


With that in mind, there is a good chance I will be gone for most of Week 6. As such, I'd like to get my week 5 matches in so I can hopefully get my week 6 matches played early once they're posted. I'll be PMing me opponents.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> So it is a he? Phew I finally guessed someone's gender right!


Is who a he?




> With that in mind, there is a good chance I will be gone for most of Week 6. As such, I'd like to get my week 5 matches in so I can hopefully get my week 6 matches played early once they're posted. I'll be PMing me opponents.


I will try to post the Week 6 schedule as early as possible to accommodate you.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Is who a he?
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to post the Week 6 schedule as early as possible to accommodate you.


Thanks, Mason! And I think Sylvestro was talking about Stormhawk.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Thanks, Mason! And I think Sylvestro was talking about Stormhawk.


You're welcome. I'll see if I can get it done on my lunch break. I think you meant Storm Builder, LOL.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> You're welcome. I'll see if I can get it done on my lunch break. I think you meant Storm Builder, LOL.


Well, his CBR name is Stormhawk, so either works.  We _could_ call him That Storm Person Guy Thing. But I'm too lazy to type all of that, each time. =P

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Well, his CBR name is Stormhawk, so either works.  We _could_ call him That Storm Person Guy Thing. But I'm too lazy to type all of that, each time. =P


Touche, miseur pussy cat!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> You're welcome. I'll see if I can get it done on my lunch break. I think you meant Storm Builder, LOL.


All this conversation about him and only evidence storm builder is a guy is pyrebombs line  That Storm Person *Guy* Thing! Also Mason if me and wonderful scientist dont have a match by sunday consider it my forfeit!

----------


## PhantCowboy

Sorry Guys been crazy busy lately with school and soccer and other things hoping to get my card matches with everyone done this Saturday or tomorrow night Also me and STG could not do our matches because my Pm was messed up every time I sent her a Pm it came up blank so Sorry about that STG

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Sorry Guys been crazy busy lately with school and soccer and other things hoping to get my card matches with everyone done this Saturday or tomorrow night Also me and STG could not do our matches because my Pm was messed up every time I sent her a Pm it came up blank so Sorry about that STG


We got a match for this week which ends tomorrow. PM me with a time to meet tomorrow night, Cowboy.

----------


## sylvestro1299

Mason, can I get an extension as I have finished all my other matches for week 5 and 4 excluding breaking wonderful scientist! I want to play him in the weekends!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Mason, can I get an extension as I have finished all my other matches for week 5 and 4 excluding breaking wonderful scientist! I want to play him in the weekends!


Extension granted. Good luck.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Extension granted. Good luck.


Thankksa lot mason u are too kind and considerate ma'am

----------


## CenturianSpy

Looks like one Puffin Rabbit just entered a SHSO daily contest on FB...I think I'll message him.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Looks like one Puffin Rabbit just entered a SHSO daily contest on FB...I think I'll message him.


Really!!!! do tell.......

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*SHSO Card League Week 6*


*September 6th to September 12*

Red_Hulk_-_The_Gamma_Slamma.jpg

Here is the Week 6 Schedule (out early), remember this is a 8 Week League.  Don't forget early matches are accepted and recommended. Don't leave them till the last minute.
*Best 2 out of 3 and The Crazy 28 rule is in effect.
Good luck to all!!!!*


The Tyrannical Mason vs Polite Earthen Despair
Fighting Raven vs Storm Builder
Gallant Centurion Spy vs Loud Raker Guardian
Lancing Sparrow Sergeant vs Loud Raker Guardian* PartII*
Breaking Wonderful Scientist vs Masked Traveler Seamstress
Tunneling Rover Acrobat vs Shocking Techno Girl *PartII*

Storm Builder vs Shocking Techno Girl
The Tyrannical Mason vs Gallant Centurion Spy
Polite Earthen Despair vs Breaking Wonderful Scientist 
Lancing Sparrow Sergeant vs Masked Traveler Seamstress
Fighting Raven vs Tunneling Rover Acrobat *PartII*

----------


## Rango

Hey guys, I was really busy this week, might be next week too due to Labour Day and etc. I will try to finish my matches with you guys (Techno and Raven), sorry if this was unexpected.

----------


## Raven

Week 4: Fighting Raven defeats Shocking Techno Girl 2-1

----------


## Raven

> Hey guys, I was really busy this week, might be next week too due to Labour Day and etc. I will try to finish my matches with you guys (Techno and Raven), sorry if this was unexpected.


When I do get a hold of you, plan for an extended session - we will play our week 6 game too.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Hey guys, I was really busy this week, might be next week too due to Labour Day and etc. I will try to finish my matches with you guys (Techno and Raven), sorry if this was unexpected.


Not for nothing Rango. But I see you in game, Mega collecting. But you can't play League games?
Raven is on right now, so are you. Why can't you finish your match?

----------


## Raven

> Not for nothing Rango. But I see you in game, Mega collecting. But you can't play League games?
> Raven is on right now, so are you. Why can't you finish your match?


Yep, I saw him too and sent a card invite... he declined the match.

----------


## Pyrebomb

Thanks for getting the week 6 schedule up early, Mason! Annnnnnnnd I'm up against you. Back to getting my butt kicked. =P

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Thanks for getting the week 6 schedule up early, Mason! Annnnnnnnd I'm up against you. Back to getting my butt kicked. =P


Yep her new deck is killer! Only managed to beat it once! Thanks to her I realized how powerful certain decks are!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Week 4: Fighting Raven defeats Shocking Techno Girl 2-1


Well raven those look like numbers of revenge  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Thanks for getting the week 6 schedule up early, Mason! Annnnnnnnd I'm up against you. Back to getting my butt kicked. =P


LOL,You'll do fine.




> Yep her new deck is killer! Only managed to beat it once! Thanks to her I realized how powerful ------- decks are!


Tsk, tsk Sylvestro, loose lips sink ships.

----------


## Stormhawk

> Storm don't lose faith....you're a good player.



Then I look at the schedule with STG & Raven well Mason what will you say next week? Maybe just a get well soon card or stop sucking at cards... card   :Stick Out Tongue:  ... now I feel self-conscious about the decks I use.  I feel they should be more interesting.  Bad enough to lose, might be worse if its an embarrassing deck. 

BTW I am at work DLing the new Groot update... its taking a VERY long time.  And if it's taking this long at work I will probably have to DL overnight at home. (and until then I can't even try to make a new deck)

----------


## Raven

> Then I look at the schedule with STG & Raven well Mason what will you say next week? Maybe just a get well soon card or stop sucking at cards... card   ... now I feel self-conscious about the decks I use.  I feel they should be more interesting.  Bad enough to lose, might be worse if its an embarrassing deck. 
> 
> BTW I am at work DLing the new Groot update... its taking a VERY long time.  And if it's taking this long at work I will probably have to DL overnight at home. (and until then I can't even try to make a new deck)


Yeah it took me a good few hours to download this update too. What did people ever do at work before the internet, must have been terribly boring having to actually work all day.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Then I look at the schedule with STG & Raven well Mason what will you say next week? Maybe just a get well soon card or stop sucking at cards... card   ... now I feel self-conscious about the decks I use.  I feel they should be more interesting.  Bad enough to lose, might be worse if its an embarrassing deck. 
> 
> BTW I am at work DLing the new Groot update... its taking a VERY long time.  And if it's taking this long at work I will probably have to DL overnight at home. (and until then I can't even try to make a new deck)


Well I know I am not very experienced but the deck you used against me in our second game is really strong I suggest you use it more!

----------


## sylvestro1299

Loud Raker Guardian somehow beats wonderful breaking scientist 2-1 ! Really good games especially the third that attack was perfect!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Yeah it took me a good few hours to download this update too. What did people ever do at work before the internet, must have been terribly boring having to actually work all day.


Must be terrible for people who don't have access to WiFi!

----------


## sylvestro1299

Umm since I didn't use the extension! Can I keep it I have a feeling when school starts at September 4th things will start going awry!

Edit: so my mission on getting enraged enforcer into the league is making progress is going well he has decent cards that I really want ! I played three games against him he just needs a teacher/assisstor (not sure if that's a word)

----------


## CenturianSpy

Spy beats Seamstress 2-1 for a week 5 series. I enjoyed the theme of you last deck, Masked Traveler! Twas fun!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Loud Raker Guardian somehow beats wonderful breaking scientist 2-1 ! Really good games especially the third that attack was perfect!


You have learned your lessons well, young Jedi...Congrats!




> Spy beats Seamstress 2-1 for a week 5 series. I enjoyed the theme of you last deck, Masked Traveler! Twas fun!


Congrats Spy, all standings are updated.


*WEEK 4 ENDS TODAY!!!!! get your matches in!!!!*

----------


## Pyrebomb

Polite Earthen Despair defeats Lancing Sparrow Sergeant 2-0 in an early Week 5 match.

Great games! Our first match was incredibly nerve-wracking. It came down to one card.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Spy beats Seamstress 2-1 for a week 5 series. I enjoyed the theme of you last deck, Masked Traveler! Twas fun!


The Curse is still strong, but it is weakening.
---
However Phantasmal Cowboy Musician and I were unable to meet. I sent messages but got no response  :Frown:

----------


## sylvestro1299

> The Curse is still strong, but it is weakening.
> ---
> However Phantasmal Cowboy Musician and I were unable to meet. I sent messages but got no response


He specified in the first page that when school starts its only 5pm EST on Saturdays you can play with him!

----------


## Pyrebomb

> He specified in the first page that when school starts its only 5pm EST on Saturdays you can play with him!


Well, he mentioned in the last few pages that he'd be online today and tomorrow trying to get matches in. Mason and I were looking for him earlier, too.

I usually come online a few hours later than 5, so if that's true, message me a time to play, Cowboy.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Polite Earthen Despair defeats Lancing Sparrow Sergeant 2-0 in an early Week 5 match.
> 
> Great games! Our first match was incredibly nerve-wracking. It came down to one card.


Congrats, stats updated.




> He specified in the first page that when school starts its only 5pm EST on Saturdays you can play with him!


I specified on *the first post* no extensions, the week schedule comes out *in advance*, there are no excuses. You're in or out. We all have responsibilities. Honoring your commitments, in all aspects of life, even in the virtual world is what people do. 




> Well, he mentioned in the last few pages that he'd be online today and tomorrow trying to get matches in. Mason and I were looking for him earlier, too.
> 
> I usually come online a few hours later than 5, so if that's true, message me a time to play, Cowboy.


I'm giving till the end of the weekend, then I'm dropping players. If you're really that busy, do the big boy thing, drop out. I'm tired of seeing players that are so busy that they can't do the league, but EVERYTIME I log in, your mega collecting... -_____- really.....

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Cancel post....double post

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I'm giving till the end of the weekend, then I'm dropping players. If you're really that busy, do the big boy thing, drop out. I'm tired of seeing players that are so busy that they can't do the league, but EVERYTIME I log in, your mega collecting... -_____- really.....


No subtle reference to rango there! Also phantasmal cowboy rarely comes online! And I hope rango does his matches he has a good record so far!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> The Curse is still strong, but it is weakening.
> ---
> However Phantasmal Cowboy Musician and I were unable to meet. I sent messages but got no response


Sorry my pms and messages were still going whack finally got them fixed
Mason if I do my match against you and MTS today can they still count

----------


## Wonderful Scientist

Week 5 Match: The Tyrannical Mason 2-0 over Phantasmal Cowboy Musician.

A lot of luck of blocks and lucky blocks!

----------


## PhantCowboy

Im so sorry guys but I have to cancel the rest of the my matches today because last minute my family decided to go to the Clemson at Georgia football game So sorry

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Week 5 Match: The Tyrannical Mason 2-0 over Phantasmal Cowboy Musician.
> 
> A lot of luck of blocks and lucky blocks!


Just out of curiosity what happened to mason and how do u know what happened in the game?

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Sorry my pms and messages were still going whack finally got them fixed
> Mason if I do my match against you and MTS today can they still count


If you can get them in before the Memorial Day weekend is over I will count it, that goes for everyone. After that some tough decisions will be made.




> Week 5 Match: The Tyrannical Mason 2-0 over Phantasmal Cowboy Musician.
> 
> A lot of luck of blocks and lucky blocks!


This is a mistake, he must have meant himself. Can you please correct this post.




> Im so sorry guys but I have to cancel the rest of the my matches today because last minute my family decided to go to the Clemson at Georgia football game So sorry


-____- if you feel it will be difficult for you to meet your schedule in the league, maybe it's time to excuse yourself from the league.




> Just out of curiosity what happened to mason and how do u know what happened in the game?


Obviously, a mistaken post....and I'm at the beach, but still lurking....

----------


## Raven

Week 4: Fighting Raven defeats Tunneling Rover Acrobat 2-0, he won week 6 2-1

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Week 5 Match: The Tyrannical Mason 2-0 over Phantasmal Cowboy Musician.
> 
> A lot of luck of blocks and lucky blocks!


He meant *Breaking Wonderful Scientist* 2-0 over Phantasmal Cowboy Musician. Stats updated.




> Week 4: Fighting Raven defeats Tunneling Rover Acrobat 2-0, he won week 6 2-1


The Week 4 match is updated, the week 6 match Rango must post his victory to receive credit.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*Avengers
*
Fighting Raven 8-1 Power Rank 16-5

Gallant Centurion Spy 5-3 Power Rank 12-8

Polite Earthen Despair 3-4 Power Rank 10-8



*Xmen*

Breaking Wonderful Scientist 4-2 Power Rank 10-4

The Tyrannical Mason 4-4 Power Rank 11-10

Phantasmal Cowboy Musician 2-5 Power Rank 5-9




*Shield*

Tunneling Rover Acrobat 5-3 Power Rank 10-9

Loud Raker Guardian 5-4 Power Rank 10-10

Shocking Techno Girl 3-3 Power Rank 8-7





*Fantastic Four*

Storm Builder 4-5 Power Rank 10-13

Masked Traveler Seamstress 2-6 Power Rank 7-12

Lancing Sparrow Sergeant 2-7 Power Rank 6-15 


*These are the current standings with 4 weeks left to play, remember there will be 4 division champions and two wild cards (non division champions with the best record) in the playoffs. The division races are very tight for the most part. Heading for the home stretch, bring your A game!!!!*

BTW These are located on the 2nd post of this thread.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> *These are the current standings with 4 weeks left to play, remember there will be 4 division champions and two wild cards (non division champions with the best record) in the playoffs. The division races are very tight for the most part. Heading for the home stretch, bring your A game!!!!*
> 
> BTW These are located on the 2nd post of this thread.


looks like i wont make it Rango took the spot (great job rango but watch out next time)!! Also he defeated raven that shows he deserves the spot
Edit: Also Raven seems to be very active in trying to get the top spot!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> looks like i wont make it Rango took the spot (great job rango but watch out next time)!! Also he defeated raven that shows he deserves the spot
> Edit: Also Raven seems to be very active in trying to get the top spot!


The season is not over, you know that right....

----------


## sylvestro1299

> The season is not over, you know that right....


With school starting i keep forgetting its 8 weeks! There multiple events that end before school so forgive my ignorance! I mix stuff up often  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

STG, where are you? I even got my iconic Spider-woman costume on for you....

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Gee My Score -Hides in a Corner-

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Gee My Score -Hides in a Corner-


LOL, I got a receipt for her from the semi-finals of the first card league!

----------


## Pyrebomb

Polite Earthen Despair defeats Breaking Wonderful Scientist 2-1 in a very tense, very early week 6 match.

----------


## Raven

> looks like i wont make it Rango took the spot (great job rango but watch out next time)!! Also he defeated raven that shows he deserves the spot
> Edit: Also Raven seems to be very active in trying to get the top spot!


He played an interesting strategy of having to be frequently poked to play a card... Not sure if that was designed to throw me off but it certainly p****d me off.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> He played an interesting strategy of having to be frequently poked to play a card... Not sure if that was designed to throw me off but it certainly p****d me off.


Let me know if he asks for a rematch....The time I played him, I beat and I had to poke him a few times late, then he sends me a PM saying his game lagged and that is why he had to be poked. he then beat me in the next game and won the match. Then he played Sylvestro and the same thing happened, Sylvestro asked me what to do and I told him my situation, but that It was up to him. Sylvestro posted the 2-0 victory, but then agreed to give him a rematch that never happened. If his computer is laggy and he loses that is his own fault, consistently asking for rematches is something that can be abused.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> He played an interesting strategy of having to be frequently poked to play a card... Not sure if that was designed to throw me off but it certainly p****d me off.


This is why I refuse to play people who show up hours late for a match and still expect to play. Not only is it rude, but it is a psych-out method. By the time they show up, I'm already tired and grumpy and more inclined to make mistakes. And I have CFS to begin with, so I am _always_ tired.




> Let me know if he asks for a rematch....The time I played him, I beat and I had to poke him a few times late, then he sends me a PM saying his game lagged and that is why he had to be poked. he then beat me in the next game and won the match. Then he played Sylvestro and the same thing happened, Sylvestro asked me what to do and I told him my situation, but that It was up to him. Sylvestro posted the 2-0 victory, but then agreed to give him a rematch that never happened. If his computer is laggy and he loses that is his own fault, consistently asking for rematches is something that can be abused.


Hm. I wasn't aware that there were issues with Rango beyond him never showing up. I have to say, our second match made me very suspicious. I am not sure how sylvestro described the deck of mine that he "leaked" as STG had asked him to delete long before I ever saw it (Thanks for having my back, girl!), but I counted Rango's blocks and it was rather coincidental that he only had the three factors I use in that particular deck included in his. I didn't bring it up before because luckily I did not use that deck and actually won that round. But it makes me wonder, now.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Polite Earthen Despair defeats Breaking Wonderful Scientist 2-1 in a very tense, very early week 6 match.


Congrats, standings are updated.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Hm. I wasn't aware that there were issues with Rango beyond him never showing up. I have to say, our second match made me very suspicious. I am not sure how sylvestro described the deck of mine that he "leaked" as STG had asked him to delete long before I ever saw it (Thanks for having my back, girl!), but I counted Rango's blocks and it was rather coincidental that he only had the three factors I use in that particular deck included in his. I didn't bring it up before because luckily I did not use that deck and actually won that round. But it makes me wonder, now.


I apologize greatly about that as I wasn't aware about how dangerous it was for you! I understand if this causes me to be disqualified from the league and I will try not make excuses (no guarantees I'm not an adult so don't expect anything  :Stick Out Tongue:  ) about it either! Also I hope I will be replaced by EEA (enraged enforcer arrow )

----------


## Pyrebomb

> I apologize greatly about that as I wasn't aware about how dangerous it was for you! I understand if this causes me to be disqualified from the league and I will try not make excuses (no guarantees I'm not an adult so don't expect anything  ) about it either! Also I hope I will be replaced by EEA (enraged enforcer arrow )


I don't want you kicked out for it. I know it was an honest mistake. And as I just told you via PM, it was a different deck than I thought you had mentioned, anyways. Just something seemed off about a deck with only three different block factors...

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*STG and Rango*, post your victories on the thread to receive credit for them....

----------


## Rango

Tunneling Rover Acrobat breaks Fighting Raven's lead with a astounding 2-1 (Week 6)

----------


## Rango

Sorry guys if it seems like I'm taking advantage of the 1 lag rule, my game files won't download, it takes hours, I  tried it overnight but it failed, again, I'm really sorry for that, also Raven I am sorry for that small time of me being poked, Pyre, I used my power cards, so I knew you would use a deck to reduce power, so I went with some blocks that blocked Spideys, even though you used another deck, no one told me your strategy and I didn't ask anyone either in honesty.

----------


## Rango

I also still need to do my 5th week matches, re-match with sylv and week 6, due to me being so busy and only having small ime, I have to choose between getting the sale hero or play, sorry if it seems like I'm ignoring y'all.

----------


## Rango

I was really scared, it almost happened to Raven, I knew I was in for it, than *hallelujah, it came back, the last match was a great match, it just depended on luck.

----------


## Wombat Janitor

Is this the appropriate thread to make general card game talk or is it strictly for league business?

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Is this the appropriate thread to make general card game talk or is it strictly for league business?


Hi Wombat, welcome back. all card related discussions are welcome.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Waiting for Mason to post that they beat me 2-0 so I can respond...SUCH TORTURE!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Tunneling Rover Acrobat breaks Fighting Raven's lead with a astounding 2-1 (Week 6)


Congrats, stats are updated.




> Sorry guys if it seems like I'm taking advantage of the 1 lag rule, my game files won't download, it takes hours, I  tried it overnight but it failed, again, I'm really sorry for that, also Raven I am sorry for that small time of me being poked, Pyre, I used my power cards, so I knew you would use a deck to reduce power, so I went with some blocks that blocked Spideys, even though you used another deck, no one told me your strategy and I didn't ask anyone either in honesty.


Have you tried deleting your files using this http://webplayer.unity3d.com/setup/ , then reloading them? Not everyone will honor your "my computer was laggy, can I get a rematch" request.




> I also still need to do my 5th week matches, re-match with sylv and week 6, due to me being so busy and only having small ime, I have to choose between getting the sale hero or play, sorry if it seems like I'm ignoring y'all.


Showing up late, not answering PM's, laggy computer are a few issues that people have had with you, we want good players. But we also want responsible people.




> I was really scared, it almost happened to Raven, I knew I was in for it, than *hallelujah, it came back, the last match was a great match, it just depended on luck.


All that being said, let's move forward.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Waiting for Mason to post that they beat me 2-0 so I can respond...SUCH TORTURE!


*The Tyrannical Mason 2-0 over Gallant Centurion Spy*

2174960-spider_woman.jpg

*Good games Spy, there you go.....LOL*

----------


## Wombat Janitor

> Hi Wombat, welcome back. all card related discussions are welcome.


Thanks Mason. So has anybody managed to nab all of the unreleased cards from mystery boxes yet? Also, has there been any word from the developers about possibly throwing us a bone in the form of an unreleased card booster pack?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> *The Tyrannical Mason 2-0 over Gallant Centurion Spy*
> 
> *Good games Spy, there you go.....LOL*


<laughs> There was nothing good about those games! First game I didn't have a block until the second half of my deck. Both games my hand card's power was too high to start any attack. ALL of your ridiculous lucky blocks...my terrible play....YECCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCHHHHHHHHH!!!! Lucky I was alone because the expletives were flying!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Thanks Mason. So has anybody managed to nab all of the unreleased cards from mystery boxes yet? Also, has there been any word from the developers about possibly throwing us a bone in the form of an unreleased card booster pack?


I think our second best chance (first if Eric directly answers our questions) is with the new "Squad Time" segment were Eric will answer our questions. I think we should generate ten nicely formed questions around the card game and present them.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I think our second best chance (first if Eric directly answers our questions) is with the new "Squad Time" segment were Eric will answer our questions. I think we should generate ten nicely formed questions around the card game and present them.


He told me that he needed to trim the questions as there were too many while I was chatting in zones! Also is it considered spoiling if I said that he was doing finishing touches on *spoilers:*
rocket raccoon
*end of spoilers*

----------


## CenturianSpy

> He told me that he needed to trim the questions as there were too many while I was chatting in zones!


Most of those questions were about wanting a specific character, a new zone, or PvP.  




> Also is it considered spoiling if I said that he was doing finishing touches on *spoilers:*
> rocket raccoon
> *end of spoilers*


Hardly. Between the pre-sale bundle and the Squad Time pic and the Groot emote, everyone should know Rocket Raccoon is coming (and is probably next).

----------


## Raven

> I think our second best chance (first if Eric directly answers our questions) is with the new "Squad Time" segment were Eric will answer our questions. I think we should generate ten nicely formed questions around the card game and present them.


I asked two questions on the FB thread for Squad Time: Will there ever be more card quests & and will there be new booster packs for the unrelased cards.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I asked two questions on the FB thread for Squad Time: Will there ever be more card quests & and will there be new booster packs for the unrelased cards.


Both excellent questions.


Spy, still reeling from his morning beating by Mason, wins 2-0 against Lancing Sparrow Sergeant. So, I'm "Even Steven" today. Good games, Myst! You got unlucky that second game, it is a good deck.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

So I figure, I'd share. Last night I had a match with *Shocking Techno Girl*. For those who don't know she is The Card League's reigning champion. She eliminated me in the semi-finals and eliminated *Fighting Raven* for the title. So I restart this card league and promptly lose 4 of my first five. Some very, very close loses. I reevaluate my decks tweak them and come back to even my record, then last night *STG*!! Finally my chance for revenge. 
I started working on a deck a few weeks back that has had a lot of success, but never has been used in League play. STG is an experienced player, she has seen all sorts of decks. The decks that I use she knows, but not this new deck. So I decide, it's time!!! 
The first round the deck works to perfection, It was close so I know she's coming back with the same deck. So we rematch second round same decks. I got her beat, I could finish her off one of two ways. One card I always play she knows, she might have saved a block. The other was the card that beat her the first round, and I pretty sure she doesn't have that block. So I click *ON THE WRONG CARD!!!!!*, I scream at the top of my lungs as the card leaves the deck,* NOOOOOOO!!!!!! FAAAAAAAACK!!!!!!!!*, she promptly blocks it and bangs me with a heavy hitter for the win. Tie game 1 to 1. Instead of a 2-0 victory, and revenge, now we go to a third match. 
Demoralized and confused, I think...I got to go my money deck....but I don't my brain picks the same deck for a third match in a row, big mistake!!!!
Not only does she demolish me, the worst loss, I have ever had in cards. But she does it with the exact same deck I was going to use!!!!! *ARRRRRRRGHHHHHH!!!!!!*, I almost slammed the laptop against the wall... My son Lucas jumps up what's wrong? what's wrong?* I SUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!!!* that's what!!!!!
Moral of the story....
Never play the same deck three times in a row...go with your money decks...click on the right card.... and lastly don't suck.....

*STG over Tyrannical Mason 2-1*.. whenever she decides to post it..... Good games *STG*!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Spy, still reeling from his morning beating by Mason, wins 2-0 against Lancing Sparrow Sergeant. So, I'm "Even Steven" today. Good games, Myst! You got unlucky that second game, it is a good deck.


Congrats on the win, stats updated.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> So I figure, I'd share. Last night I had a match with *Shocking Techno Girl*. For those who don't know she is The Card League's reigning champion. She eliminated me in the semi-finals and eliminated *Fighting Raven* for the title. So I restart this card league and promptly lose 4 of my first five. Some very, very close loses. I reevaluate my decks tweak them and come back to even my record, then last night *STG*!! Finally my chance for revenge. 
> I started working on a deck a few weeks back that has had a lot of success, but never has been used in League play. STG is an experienced player, she has seen all sorts of decks. The decks that I use she knows, but not this new deck. So I decide, it's time!!! 
> The first round the deck works to perfection, It was close so I know she's coming back with the same deck. So we rematch second round same decks. I got her beat, I could finish her off one of two ways. One card I always play she knows, she might have saved a block. The other was the card that beat her the first round, and I pretty sure she doesn't have that block. So I click *ON THE WRONG CARD!!!!!*, I scream at the top of my lungs as the card leaves the deck,* NOOOOOOO!!!!!! FAAAAAAAACK!!!!!!!!*, she promptly blocks it and bangs me with a heavy hitter for the win. Tie game 1 to 1. Instead of a 2-0 victory, and revenge, now we go to a third match. 
> Demoralized and confused, I think...I got to go my money deck....but I don't my brain picks the same deck for a third match in a row, big mistake!!!!
> Not only does she demolish me, the worst loss, I have ever had in cards. But she does it with the exact same deck I was going to use!!!!! *ARRRRRRRGHHHHHH!!!!!!*, I almost slammed the laptop against the wall... My son Lucas jumps up what's wrong? what's wrong?* I SUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!!!* that's what!!!!!
> Moral of the story....
> Never play the same deck three times in a row...go with your money decks...click on the right card.... and lastly don't suck.....
> 
> *STG over Tyrannical Mason 2-1*.. whenever she decides to post it..... Good games *STG*!


I had a very successful deck and i went up against spy with it twice and i was demolished i have to make decks that are less dependent with luck lol! I was a bit upset about loosing was hoping it would be one win from me to show i have a defence! Oh well guess we have to make smarter decks!
Edit: Also your victory against spy says otherwise!

----------


## CenturianSpy

Spy beats Loud Raker Guardian 2-0. You're much improved, sylvestro1299.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Spy beats Loud Raker Guardian 2-0. You're much improved, sylvestro1299.


thx for the words man! one of the worst draws you made me realize the weakness of my deck! Everytime i use a heal card u block it on the second hit lol! Kind of strange but i dont recall u playing with me before!

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

There's no such thing as a bad deck at this experience level.  It's a rock/paper/hammer/scissors/shovel type of deal.  I have been demolished against a deck, and then when I switched up my own deck demolished that deck in return.  The strategy is to just work on building the best "rock" and hope your opponent doesn't have an awesome "paper" deck (paper beats rock).  But they could even beat you with a half decent "paper" deck, because "paper" always has an advantage over "rock".  That is why I enjoy this card game.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I had a very successful deck and i went up against spy with it twice and i was demolished


Ok......




> Spy beats Loud Raker Guardian 2-0. You're much improved, sylvestro1299.


Congrats, stats are updated.




> Kind of strange but i dont recall u playing with me before!


What the what???

----------


## sylvestro1299

> What the what???


He never played a card game with me before so i am curious as to how he knows i improved!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Kind of strange but i dont recall u playing with me before!





> He never played a card game with me before so i am curious as to how he knows i improved!


I thought we did...right before the tourney started.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> He never played a card game with me before so i am curious as to how he knows i improved!


Ok...a few posts before....




> I had a very successful deck and i went up against spy with it twice and i was demolished i have to make decks that are less dependent with luck lol! I was a bit upset about loosing was hoping it would be one win from me to show i have a defence! Oh well guess we have to make smarter decks!
> Edit: Also your victory against spy says otherwise!


This was before the games today, so you said you played him before...just saying..what the what?

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Ok...a few posts before....
> 
> 
> 
> This was before the games today, so you said you played him before...just saying..what the what?


Nooo his was today's post on how he beat me! Plus me have a successful deck before the tourney psssshhhhh even a 5 year old knows better!

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Sorry guys if it seems like I'm taking advantage of the 1 lag rule, my game files won't download, it takes hours, I  tried it overnight but it failed, again, I'm really sorry for that, also Raven I am sorry for that small time of me being poked, Pyre, I used my power cards, so I knew you would use a deck to reduce power, so I went with some blocks that blocked Spideys, even though you used another deck, no one told me your strategy and I didn't ask anyone either in honesty.


Yes, I realize that now. I didn't think it was worth posting about when it happened, and I wish I hadn't brought it up so far after the fact. Sincere apologies for jumping to conclusions. Truly. I feel like the biggest ass.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Nooo his was today's post on how he beat me! Plus me have a successful deck before the tourney psssshhhhh even a 5 year old knows better!


LOL, ok.... moving on...* Phantasmal Cowboy Musician* has dropped out of the league.For* Week 6*, Cowboys opponents will face each other *Lancing Sparrow Sergeant vs Loud Raker Guardian Part II*.

----------


## PhantCowboy

I have decided to drop out of the League because of school, soccer, and other things. My regards to everyone. I will be around though on certain day if anyone would like to scrimmage me just send me an invite if you see me on.
Edit:Mason beat me to it.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> LOL, ok.... moving on...* Phantasmal Cowboy Musician* has dropped out of the league.For* Week 6*, Cowboys opponents will face each other *Lancing Sparrow Sergeant vs Loud Raker Guardian Part II*.


What about his week 5 opponents? I always seem to get matched up against people when they get dropped out. I already have two fewer matches than most and I'd rather not have a third. Unless that is somehow accounted for in the standings?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> What about his week 5 opponents? I always seem to get matched up against people when they get dropped out. I already have two fewer matches than most and I'd rather not have a third. Unless that is somehow accounted for in the standings?


I can still battle you if you want

----------


## Pyrebomb

> I can still battle you if you want


Thanks! Much appreciated. I just realized I probably couldn't play your other week 5 opponent because you did get that match in.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Phantasmal Cowboy Musician defeats Polite Earthen Despair 2-1 Good way to go out.
Great matches  :Big Grin:  all 3 were very close

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I thought we did...right before the tourney started.


Nope! I am pretty sure we never did are you sure you are not confusing me with the other noobs you had a card game with  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Phantasmal Cowboy Musician defeats Polite Earthen Despair 2-1 Good way to go out.
> Great matches  all 3 were very close


I had horrible luck with blocks and deck choices! Just when I thought I had your strategy figured out, you changed it up on me.

Good games and thanks for being up for one last match!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> What about his week 5 opponents? I always seem to get matched up against people when they get dropped out. I already have two fewer matches than most and I'd rather not have a third. Unless that is somehow accounted for in the standings?





> I can still battle you if you want





> Thanks! Much appreciated. I just realized I probably couldn't play your other week 5 opponent because you did get that match in.





> Phantasmal Cowboy Musician defeats Polite Earthen Despair 2-1 Good way to go out.
> Great matches  all 3 were very close


And on that note, good luck Cowboy!!! standings are  updated.

----------


## sylvestro1299

Just out of curiosity I know this isn't very related to the tourney but did you guys ever have a card game channel in YouTube just curious!
Edit: since I keep getting more into hearthstone each day its kind of confuses me! So I think I might have to play a few card quests to warm up as the strategy is so different!

----------


## makinaz

> I asked two questions on the FB thread for Squad Time: Will there ever be more card quests & and will there be new booster packs for the unrelased cards.


We asked the previous CM Angela to make this happen more times than I could remember but that never went anywhere. We were constantly barraging Eric with card game requests since he's a pretty high up, went nowhere for us.




> So I figure, I'd share. Last night I had a match with *Shocking Techno Girl*. For those who don't know she is The Card League's reigning champion. She eliminated me in the semi-finals and eliminated *Fighting Raven* for the title.


This is not quite right, I beat Astral Scythe Gecko in the semi-finals and never played Raven at all in the playoffs.

Some fun card game history:

First ever tournament was won by *Wombat Janitor*. I don't know the format and details on this because it was before I started playing SHSO.

After that was the first card league, won by me *Shocking Techno Girl*.

Cards were starting to become stagnant at this point so we tried to get new blood. We held a beginners only tournament, you could only play with Rise of Heroes cards (and you obviously had to be a beginner). *Winter Wraith* won this.

Next tournament was a unique ruleset made by Astral Tornado Mariner called the Infinity Gauntlet... something or other. It was Shocking Techno Girl vs Fighting Raven in the finals, *Fighting Raven* won so that makes her the current champion I think.

The last tournament we held was a team tournament, 3 players to a team. The tournament was won by the *team Shocking Techno Girl (captain), Astral Tornado Mariner, Astral Scythe Gecko*.

For the physical game there were only ever two Upper Deck sanctioned tournaments. Both were held at Gencon 2012.
They were about 36 players each. CBR members who traveled there (I'll never forget meeting these guys): Astral Scythe Gecko, Bright Breaking Ghost, Roaming Howling Saber, Sonic Koala, Fast Troll Ninja, Shocking Techno Girl. I met some other people there who were not part of CBR but knew about us.

Semi-Constructed Tournament Winner: *Shocking Techno Girl* (won an iPad 3 here!)
Sealed Deck Tournament Winner: *Shocking Techno Girl*




> STG over Tyrannical Mason 2-1.. whenever she decides to post it..... Good games STG!


sry I didn't post, I just figured you would update it since you're the boss around here. I'd also like my forfeit loss against Phantasmal Musician removed since he dropped out, pretty unfair he was a no-show and I'm punished for it, now he's just bailing entirely.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> We asked the previous CM Angela to make this happen more times than I could remember but that never went anywhere. We were constantly barraging Eric with card game requests since he's a pretty high up, went nowhere for us.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not quite right, I beat Astral Scythe Gecko in the semi-finals and never played Raven at all in the playoffs.
> 
> Some fun card game history:
> 
> First ever tournament was won by *Wombat Janitor*. I don't know the format and details on this because it was before I started playing SHSO.
> ...


Only if that last part would be applicable to me as spideyman dropped out! Anyways STG it seems that you and raven really like to brawl each other huh  :Stick Out Tongue:  ? Also I bet you guys miss astral tornado! Speaking of winning the league, getting the power over 20 isn't so rare I have done it a few times with pyre bomb and 3 times in a row with the computer I guess the herald of Galactus card is pretty powerful! Another announcement from me if you feel that my schedule is too unreasonable for a game feel free to tell me those words I will forfeit so it doesn't count as a double forfeit!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Just out of curiosity I know this isn't very related to the tourney but did you guys ever have a card game channel in YouTube just curious!


*Mr.Puffin Rabbit* used to put up matches on You Tube, as well as* Astral Tornado Mariner*. I posted a couple of these on this thread.




> This is not quite right, I beat Astral Scythe Gecko in the semi-finals and never played Raven at all in the playoffs....
> 
> After that was the first card league, won by me *Shocking Techno Girl*.....
> 
> Next tournament was a unique ruleset made by Astral Tornado Mariner called the Infinity Gauntlet... something or other. It was Shocking Techno Girl vs Fighting Raven in the finals, *Fighting Raven* won so that makes her the current champion I think.....
> 
> sry I didn't post, I just figured you would update it since you're the boss around here. I'd also like my forfeit loss against Phantasmal Musician removed since he dropped out, pretty unfair he was a no-show and I'm punished for it, now he's just bailing entirely.


My memory fails me then....I remember you bumping out of the playoffs for sure, so who did you play in the final of the card league? Your the champion of the card league which is run different from a regular tournament. Forfeit loss removed.




> Only if that last part would be applicable to me as spideyman dropped out!


Your forfeit will also be removed.

All standings have been updated.

----------


## makinaz

Shocking Techno Girl defeats Storm Builder 2-0
gg

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Shocking Techno Girl defeats Storm Builder 2-0
> gg


Congrats, standings updated.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> LOL, ok.... moving on...* Phantasmal Cowboy Musician* has dropped out of the league.For* Week 6*, Cowboys opponents will face each other *Lancing Sparrow Sergeant vs Loud Raker Guardian Part II*.


What does this mean for our match for week 4?

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> What does this mean for our match for week 4?


It does not happen, no penalty. Sorry for the inconvenience it's something I can't control.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> It does not happen, no penalty. Sorry for the inconvenience it's something I can't control.


Its ok. I just wanted to know.

----------


## Raven

Week 5: Fighting Raven defeats Breaking Wonderful Scientist 2-1

Good games, I look forward to playing you again!

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Both excellent questions.
> 
> 
> Spy, still reeling from his morning beating by Mason, wins 2-0 against Lancing Sparrow Sergeant. So, I'm "Even Steven" today. Good games, Myst! You got unlucky that second game, it is a good deck.


Thanks Spy, I was very unlucky second game.  :Frown:

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Thanks Spy, I was very unlucky second game.


Well week 6 match between us should make it better for you  :Smile:

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Well week 6 match between us should make it better for you


Im going to have my Lucky Charm with me!!  :Smile:

----------


## PhantCowboy

> It does not happen, no penalty. Sorry for the inconvenience it's something I can't control.





> Its ok. I just wanted to know.


I alos am sorry you can play me if you want but if you lose (which you will HaHa JK) it goes in your standings.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Its ok. I just wanted to know.


Week 6 schedule is out, if your looking for a match.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Week 5: Fighting Raven defeats Breaking Wonderful Scientist 2-1
> 
> Good games, I look forward to playing you again!


*Raven* is looking unstoppable, standings are updated.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> *Raven* is looking unstoppable, standings are updated.


She might be looking to take the championship away from STG!

----------


## magenta

> Some fun card game history:
> 
> First ever tournament was won by *Wombat Janitor*. I don't know the format and details on this because it was before I started playing SHSO.
> 
> After that was the first card league, won by me *Shocking Techno Girl*.


There were other tournaments before you started playing. Sun Scythe (Roy) won a card tournament and Grand Poisonous Catcher (Baron Zemo) won a different tournament. 

I was trying to read through the old card thread, but the format is a big mess and it's hard to read. I tempted to write some code to extract out the useful info automatically.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> There were other tournaments before you started playing. Sun Scythe (Roy) won a card tournament and Grand Poisonous Catcher (Baron Zemo) won a different tournament. 
> 
> I was trying to read through the old card thread, but the format is a big mess and it's hard to read. I tempted to write some code to extract out the useful info automatically.


I greatly appreciate what you are trying to do sir. You have my thanks for trying so hard on something that we will benefit a lot from and giving it to us for free!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> There were other tournaments before you started playing. Sun Scythe (Roy) won a card tournament and Grand Poisonous Catcher (Baron Zemo) won a different tournament.


Grand Poisinous Catcher won the first ever card tournament I held, with the first completed Hulk deck I seen. I remember because then Mr. Puffin Rabbit asked my blessings to start a card thread, it was there that Zemo revealed his winning Hulk deck by posting it on the thread. Sun Scythe won The Tournament of Champions which was the second tournament I held. Then came the first card league, your right Magenta!

----------


## magenta

Here's a card feature written by derwipok that I copied out from the old card thread:

http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...103+-+Iron+Man

It looks like Mason wrote a guide to creating a Wolverine deck as well. I could probably crawl through the data and extract out the guides and useful tips at least.

----------


## spidavenger

> There were other tournaments before you started playing. Sun Scythe (Roy) won a card tournament and Grand Poisonous Catcher (Baron Zemo) won a different tournament. 
> 
> I was trying to read through the old card thread, but the format is a big mess and it's hard to read. I tempted to write some code to extract out the useful info automatically.


I was wondering about that, because I remember both of them winning some kind of card tournament.

Thanks for the info, buddy! :Smile:

----------


## magenta

Bronn1 (Sonic Koala) used to post strategy articles. I uploaded some of them to the wiki for reference:

Card Advantage
Chaining Attacks
Power Outage
Playing the Metagame

Also, here's a flashback I stumbled across from the last card league:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Excellent work, thank you. Wow these bring back so many memories....
Sir Poet, check out the power outage article, I think it's right up your alley.

----------


## makinaz

Thanks for the corrections all

Rango please respond to pm's

----------


## Stormhawk

> Thanks for the corrections all
> 
> Rango please respond to pm's


Oh yeah I 2nd this.... I sent one like over a week ago.  But with my card play as such I guess it might have been a favor to me haha. 

I should take some time to make decks... but there are so many things I SHOULD do first and they ain't happening either.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*Week 6: The Tyrannical Mason 2-0 over Polite Earthen Despair*

A comeback needed in the first and down to our final cards in the second. Great games, you're a good player.  Thank you for the games.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Quote Originally Posted by The Tyrannical Mason View Post
    Berserker Rage!!!!
Advanced strategy by The Tyrannical Mason
In this follow up stategy article to Card Feature 302 : Wolverine, we will explore the effects of the new cards released in Wolverine's card quests.
Wolverine's decks are chaining decks and with the release of Wolverine's new quests, the transformation to a full fledge powerhouse chaining deck can now unfold. 4 cards have made this possible, 2 which were already released (but were not used by me) and 2 new cards which make chaining complete and totally worth it with Wolverine, let's explore!

Samurai Slash
In a stroke of mind lock, I totally overlooked Samurai slash, which can chain into Quickslash, and better yet Snikkity Snikt at attack plus 1. You can chain back into Samurai Slash and have a chaining goodtime. I don't know how I overlooked this card, but it should be included in all Wolverine deck's.

Raptor Rush
This powerhouse card is perfect for the Wolverine deck, I would put four into my deck as it can chain of speed or animal factor, both of the chaining factor's in your Wolverine deck. It also turns the power up by 3 so you can chain into the high damage Wolverine cards if you so desired.

Pterodactyl Drop
This new Reptile gem was released with Wolverine's Power Quest, a high damage speed card that can be chained into by Wolverine's yellow chainers or chain off to an animal factor card. The ability of Wolverine's deck to chain back and forth between animal and speed factor is fantastic, and can lead to a high damage combo off our next card...

Berserker Rage
The creme de la creme of Wolverine cards! Dual animal factor that hits at 3 plus 2 for EVERY OTHER card that did damage!! that is amazing and the possibility for late round come from behind victories and nasty vicious combos is priceless. I posted one example yesterday of a 21 hit combo with just four cards!! That is fantastic damage for just four cards.
The Berserker Rage card changes the dynamic of the Wolverine deck and rewrites chaining strategy, there is no excuse not to chain with this deck. I am currently working on my Berserker Rage!!!! deck and will post it to this article when it is complete.


Good info, Mason!

    The one thing I have noticed about trying to play these upper-level chain-type cards is that you have to do a lot of passing, take a lot of hits and be really patient in order to get to play a chain that will actually hit. The stars have to be aligned, for sure. It is also better later in the game simply because by then your opponent with either have very few cards left and/or you will know by then what blocks (for the most part) they have in their hand (and sometimes what blocks they have in their deck).

    The other thing is that once you play your chain you lose a majority of the cards in your hand -- which is why it is almost as dangerous as it is cool/fun.

    Anyway, I think there is probably a lot more strategy in playing these types of chains than we think. After we all get our new "Wolverine Chain Decks" built we will have to do some serious testing and strategy work!

    I would add that if you don't know what blocks your opponent may or may not have, it is best to play double-factor (multi-factor) attacks when possible. Even if they have one block, they may not have 2. The other good thing is that Wolverine has multiple double-factor cards to choose from to FORCE the chain to work for you! 

01-06-2012, 12:12 AM #947
daredeville
daredeville is offline
Design Devil daredeville's Avatar

Join Date
    Oct 2011
Location
    Hell's Kitchen, NYC

    Great follow up piece, Mason! You and Bronn and everyone are just pushing the envelope for these articles left and right and lemme tell you, I love it! Keep it coming!
    (Maybe Brain Yak will write one soon...*wink-wink, nudge-nudge, saynomore* (somewhere in the U.S. a Brain Yak giggles))

    Makes me feel like I should really go back and do a follow-up on the Falcon Quest. It's a nice one-two punch to enhance card discussion. Oh yeah, I'm going to link to your follow-up right next to 302... 302.1 perhaps..?

    I too overlooked Samurai Slash, for whatever reason... It could be that I'm not as wild about the art, or that I tend to avoid over-Wolverine-ing myself.. haha, but anyhow, you've convinced me that I need to put it in more of my decks.

    I'm really enjoying those three cards from Wolverine's Power Quest. The effect of being triggered by how many cards hit the opponent for a turn is brand new to the game, and really has you thinking a little differently in terms of how to build and play your deck with this new goal in mind... That's a great way to keep things fresh!

    Quote Originally Posted by Brain Yak View Post
    Good info, Mason!

    The one thing I have noticed about trying to play these upper-level chain-type cards is that you have to do a lot of passing, take a lot of hits and be really patient in order to get to play a chain that will actually hit. The stars have to be aligned, for sure. It is also better later in the game simply because by then your opponent with either have very few cards left and/or you will know by then what blocks (for the most part) they have in their hand (and sometimes what blocks they have in their deck).

    The other thing is that once you play your chain you lose a majority of the cards in your hand -- which is why it is almost as dangerous as it is cool/fun.

    Anyway, I think there is probably a lot more strategy in playing these types of chains than we think. After we all get our new "Wolverine Chain Decks" built we will have to do some serious testing and strategy work!

    I would add that if you don't know what blocks your opponent may or may not have, it is best to play double-factor (multi-factor) attacks when possible. Even if they have one block, they may not have 2. The other good thing is that Wolverine has multiple double-factor cards to choose from to FORCE the chain to work for you!
    Brain Yak's got some nice points here too on using the Wolverine cards and chaining with them. The point about chaining a lot and losing cards from your hand is a very important one, and harks back to Bronn's article on Card Advantage, as well as his article on Chaining. You have to be careful when chaining from your hand that you are also losing potential Sure-Blocks ... heh.

    I especially agree about using double factor cards to make the chain work. In playing for Berserker Rage against Magneto, in order to move the match along, I used Snikity Snikt and/or Raptor Rush to link to Berserker Rage and play at least one of them that way. This method of playing doubles cards also works with Crimson Couple to get some of their Animal and Speed blocks out of the way. (When Elektra and Daredevil Quests get released, it appears there are going to be some nice chains between that couple!)

    It appears to me that they're really setting Reptil up as the go-to guy for mid-to-higher level chaining of cards in the Animal-Speed-Strength side of the Card Factor Color Wheel ... tee hee ... In Falcon's Quest we got Raptor Rush, now we get Pterodactyl Drop, and we've been teased two others:

    Triceratops Trample



    Triceratops Trample functions much like the other two we have (R. Rush = Speed & Animal, P. Drop = Animal & Strength), but in this case works with Strength and Speed, and thus completes the circle of these three Factors..!

    These three cards on their own will allow play from one to the other to the other until you get blocked or defeat your opponent...! But they also allow for a great deal of flexible chaining between these three factors. So they can be played with Wolverine cards, DD/Elektra cards, Hulk cards, Blade... or just about any other deck featuring these factors.

    Reptathlon



    Reptil cards are almost like higher-level Spider-Man cards, right down to a card that returns to your hand (Reptathlon, above)...

    I think we'll be seeing Reptil cards showing up in a LOT of decks from here on. 

    Last edited by daredeville; 01-06-2012 at 12:14 AM. 

    Current Top Comics: Daredevil, Hawkeye, Fables, Fatale, Winter Soldier, Young Avengers, The Massive, Revival, Thor: GoT

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Card Feature 202 : Dr. Strange
Intermediate Level
by Avenger Lady

This Feature will focus on Marvel's master of mystical arts: Dr. Strange.
Currently there are 9 cards that feature Dr. Strange. Click here to check out the Hero's character page on the wiki and see a complete list of the currently known cards. When any new cards featuring him are released you will find the listed here on his page, as well as numerous other places on the wiki site.

Dr. Strange cards vary in factor but most of them use the Energy factor, most of the effects concerning his cards focus on shuffling cards back and forth into your or the opponent's deck.

Now we will take a look at some of his cards.

Astral Haunting the card's wiki page



This Speed Factor Keeper is a good way to keep the match on your side since the beginning as it is only level two and can cause good damage. If you have two or more of this keeper in the game, your opponent is in for a beating as each would cost him four cards. My only recommendation would be to not use an Energy card right after the keeper is placed as it is probable that your opponent will save his blocks for it, you should use other cards as decoys just to make sure they are safe.

The Stars Have Aligned the card's wiki page



This card might not be seen as useful at first sight, mostly for the people who have high level cards, but if you milk it correctly you will end up with a powerful card. Something you can't normally control on a match are the odds on the coin, but with the Villain's Fury cards coming soon we might actually have a way to do it. Cards like Pull Into Mist and Trapped! can control the odds of keeping the power at level four to have this card hit exactly where you want without a block risk.

Aura Drain the card's wiki page



This card's damage isn't as impressive as let's say, Believe in Magic, but it is still a very useful card on the long mile. It just needs two damage to activate, and as a Keeper it both damages your opponent and heals you at the start of a turn. This card is useful for long matches as it will weaken your opponent and heal you at the same time, so you basically get the best of both worlds.

Erase Your Destiny the card's wiki page



This card is very dangerous if used correctly. Sometimes in card games one player has more cards than the other or he/she is just simply hoarding cards to have balanced blocks, this card is the solution to that problem. The card itself does decent damage, and it only needs to do 3 damage to trigger its discard effect, which causes up to 8 additional damage if your opponent's hand is full. This card combined with Astral Haunting would make a lethal strategy.

Other useful Dr. Strange cards include Eternal Sorcery which, like the other Eternal cards, just need to cause some minor damage to be brought back into your deck. It also allows you to play another card, creating some insane damage. Hourglass Trick has already been analyzed in the Card Thread, so go check it out for more information on its use. Finally I will close this feature with a nice cliffhanger concerning the Believe in Magic card, which is a highly powerful team-up card with both Elemental and Energy factor that features both Dr. Strange and the Scarlet Witch...

Deck Building
A Dr. Strange deck will be pretty much balanced in blocks as all of his cards block each of the six elements in the card game. You might want to add some Energy cards in the mix as it would help to have some more cards to support the Astral Haunting card. Some good Energy cards would be Blade cards as they both make good damage and heal you, it also works if you want to keep the whole Supernatural theme running to the deck as I did. So in the light of how The Tyrannical Mason did on the last feature I will show you my Dr. Strange Deck.

Avenger Lady's Science Fiction/ Double Feature Deck:
Astral Haunting x4
Aura Drain x4
Believe in Magic x4
Erase Your Destiny x3
Eternal Sorcery x2
Hourglass Trick x2
Mystic Fire x4
Sorcerer Supreme x4
The Stars Have Aligned x4
Endless Thirst x3
Drain Life x4
Night Knight x2

To make a complete Dr. Strange deck you might need to lay some gold as most of his cards come from his quest. Of his 9 cards 2 are Unleashed, 2 are Rise of Heroes and 5 are from his quest.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

CBR Hero Up Card League 2012

    From The Mind Of The Tyrannical Mason
    Arriving 2/11/2012 It Begins.....



    Are you up for a game of cards, friend?
    On Saturday, February 11, 2012, The CBR Hero Up Card League begins
    Twice a week players will face off in a best two out of three set, divisions, wild cards, rankings, overall records. Who is the best CBR card player around?
    Let's find out! Win your division or win a wild card spot and compete in a single elimination tournament, winner takes all for the title of CBR 2012 Card Champion and the prize $100 dollars deposited directly via PayPal!

    Season runs from 2/11/2012 to 8/11/2012
    Registration deadline 2/08/2012
    19 open spots, reserve yours today!
    (commited players only) 

01-21-2012, 08:29 AM #1232
Shocking Techno Girl
Shocking Techno Girl is offline
Second best at what I do. Shocking Techno Girl's Avatar

Join Date
    Dec 2011
Posts
    278	

Default

    How will pairings work?

    Will we be told our match on (for example) Saturday, and have until (for example) Tuesday to complete or set with that person?

    I would like to "commit" to this but a six month period without knowing much about the schedule leaves me with questions.

    With that said I am interested and can make time, so do sign me up 

    Join the CBR SHSO chat!
    Akira the Phone: Let's do some math. 5 million users...let's say 1 million are active daily. 4 Noirs a day. That's a few years for all active players to get him.

01-21-2012, 08:31 AM #1233
JeanGreyForever
JeanGreyForever is offline
Princess Puffin JeanGreyForever's Avatar

Join Date
    Jun 2010
Location
    White Hot Room
Posts
    2,018	

Default

    Quote Originally Posted by The Tyrannical Mason View Post
    I have one in my X-Men deck.
    Cool, lol you wouldn't happen to know which theme decks you were using when you got them?

    Quote Originally Posted by Virgo View Post
    Thanks for the info Womprat, those Emma Frost cards look mean, I like it. That keeper sure will make a game easier on both which factors to use and which blocks to save.
    They really do sound great. Really give the character justice in the card game.

    EDIT: Wow the new tournie(s) sound great! Really interesting. 

01-21-2012, 08:32 AM #1234
Wolverine63
Wolverine63 is offline
Raiding Axe Wolverine63's Avatar

Join Date
    Nov 2011
Posts
    891	

Default

    Sign me up! I may not be the greatest card player around, but with some of my new decks I think I could go the distance. 

    Squad Name: Raiding Axe
    Squad Level: 1290
    Signature Heroes: All Wolverines
    CBR Team Council

01-21-2012, 08:33 AM #1235
Indigo Platypus
Indigo Platypus is offline
The Random Avatar Guy Indigo Platypus's Avatar

Join Date
    Dec 2011
Location
    Oklahoma
Posts
    1,093	

Default

    Dang! A hundred smackaroos?! I would totally sign up, but my card playing skills are subpar! I play what I am given and don't really consider strategy...

    Should look into that, though... Not signing up just yet though, since I can't guarantee I would be able to play on set scheduled days. Also, Yak has a 4 card winning deck now... 

    He's got more than just mad skill...he's got a beaver tail and a bill!

01-21-2012, 08:44 AM #1236
The Tyrannical Mason
The Tyrannical Mason is offline
Jessica Drew The Tyrannical Mason's Avatar

Join Date
    Sep 2011
Location
    NYC
Posts
    1,520	

Default

    Quote Originally Posted by Shocking Techno Girl View Post
    How will pairings work?

    Will we be told our match on (for example) Saturday, and have until (for example) Tuesday to complete or set with that person?

    I would like to "commit" to this but a six month period without knowing much about the schedule leaves me with questions.

    With that said I am interested and can make time, so do sign me up
    The schedule for the entire 6 month season will be posted before the season begins, as will your division (example X-division, FF division).
    Every week there will be a reminder post about those weeks match ups, you will be responsible for setting up via pm matches with your opponent on a day and time that both parties agree. You will face two opponents a week.
    You play the best two out of three, the best way would be one right after the other. If you win that counts as 1 win in your division record, overall records will be kept, let's say you beat Mr. X, 2 games to 1 that will go into your power rankings to rank the top players.
    After the matches post your results on the card thread, to be given credit for the win. Simple, flexible. With as much time as we spend in game setting up two card games a week is not alot. And you make your own schedule.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Indigo Platypus
Indigo Platypus is offline
The Random Avatar Guy Indigo Platypus's Avatar

Join Date
    Dec 2011
Location
    Oklahoma
Posts
    1,093	

Default

    That sounds awesome Jess...wish I could get myself to commit to something like that! 

    He's got more than just mad skill...he's got a beaver tail and a bill!

01-21-2012, 09:11 AM #1239
Brain Yak
Brain Yak is offline
"Dadgum!" Brain Yak's Avatar

Join Date
    Nov 2011
Location
    Western NC
Posts
    1,165	

Default

    Quote Originally Posted by Indigo Platypus View Post
    Dang! A hundred smackaroos?! Also, Yak has a 4 card winning deck now...

 Don't worry about me bud as I will be sitting this one out! 

01-21-2012, 09:12 AM #1240
Shocking Techno Girl
Shocking Techno Girl is offline
Second best at what I do. Shocking Techno Girl's Avatar

Join Date
    Dec 2011
Posts
    278	

Default

    Ok great, I would definitely like to join. 

    Join the CBR SHSO chat!
    Akira the Phone: Let's do some math. 5 million users...let's say 1 million are active daily. 4 Noirs a day. That's a few years for all active players to get him.

01-21-2012, 09:15 AM #1241
The Tyrannical Mason
The Tyrannical Mason is offline
Jessica Drew The Tyrannical Mason's Avatar

Join Date
    Sep 2011
Location
    NYC
Posts
    1,520	

Default

    Quote Originally Posted by Brain Yak View Post
    Don't worry about me bud as I will be sitting this one out!

Wow, never took you for a coward old man..... 

01-21-2012, 09:39 AM #1242
Brain Yak
Brain Yak is offline
"Dadgum!" Brain Yak's Avatar

Join Date
    Nov 2011
Location
    Western NC
Posts
    1,165	

Default

    Quote Originally Posted by The Tyrannical Mason View Post
    Wow, never took you for a coward old man.....

Coward eh? Well, I was going to give you a chance to actually win your own tournament, but I guess I still have a few tricks up my sleeve.

----------


## makinaz

Hard to believe the first league was almost three years ago. Didn't know it had been that long.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

Mason, 
I read all those articles when I got into cards,  but the card thread had died out near the end.   Right now I am busy and on mobile,  but maybe this weekend I will post some more fun decks I have used...  I really enjoy that just about any card or couple of cards can have entire decks built around them.   I attempted to obtain the Adamantium card battler badges,  and always built the deck of the Hero I was using...  I did screenshot those badges before the game ecosystem changed. 

Taking a break from shso until the weekend as I spent all my free time card battling this weekend...  one of my opponents did have a deck with the power suppression keepers and power raising keepers for himself.   At one point I think my power was 1 and he was at 10... not nearly as effective the 2nd and 3rd times around.  

Contrary to popular belief (and witnessed by some I played)  I also have high level decks...  I think Spiderman,  Hulk,  and F4 decks are ones I rarely see in recent pvp matches...  this weekend I may work on some of those.

----------


## magenta

I updated the wiki with more info from the old card thread:
http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...Card+Game+Help

For example, here's the card feature that Mason wrote:
http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...02+-+Wolverine

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I updated the wiki with more info from the old card thread:
> http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...Card+Game+Help
> 
> For example, here's the card feature that Mason wrote:
> http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...02+-+Wolverine


This really great work here Magenta. Thanks so much for keeping this information alive. Deck building is much more advanced now that we had the cards for a few years. We as a community should start sharing with the younger players some advanced aspects of deck building. Maybe have a guest writer every week, toughts????

----------


## Wombat Janitor

I pulled this card from a mystery box a while back and noticed it's not in the wiki:

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Mason, 
> I read all those articles when I got into cards,  but the card thread had died out near the end.   Right now I am busy and on mobile,  but maybe this weekend I will post some more fun decks I have used...  I really enjoy that just about any card or couple of cards can have entire decks built around them.   I attempted to obtain the Adamantium card battler badges,  and always built the deck of the Hero I was using...  I did screenshot those badges before the game ecosystem changed. 
> 
> Taking a break from shso until the weekend as I spent all my free time card battling this weekend...  one of my opponents did have a deck with the power suppression keepers and power raising keepers for himself.   At one point I think my power was 1 and he was at 10... not nearly as effective the 2nd and 3rd times around.  
> 
> Contrary to popular belief (and witnessed by some I played)  I also have high level decks...  I think Spiderman,  Hulk,  and F4 decks are ones I rarely see in recent pvp matches...  this weekend I may work on some of those.


I like using the spiderman deck only issue is its very weak if you cant bring the power down!

----------


## spidavenger

> I like using the spiderman deck only issue is its very weak if you cant bring the power down!


Had a fun game with you my friend! Spidey decks can be a beast, if you can get it going early. I know, I have been a victim of their beat downs, LOL. :Smile:

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Had a fun game with you my friend! Spidey decks can be a beast, if you can get it going early. I know, I have been a victim of their beat downs, LOL.


Their biggest problems are being blocked! If it wasn't for blocks chaining attacks would have a round 1 or 2 KO

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I pulled this card from a mystery box a while back and noticed it's not in the wiki:


It is, it's just one of those cards also in Hero's Destiny. I'll update it, though!

----------


## Pyrebomb

Since we brag about Squad Level over on the main thread, I was wondering what everybody's Card Collection Level is? Mine is 1029. (And I have 12.5 unreleased card quest cards to add to the wiki once I figure out how. The .5 is a Colossus Power Quest card they renamed and I have a better screenshot of.)

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Since we brag about Squad Level over on the main thread, I was wondering what everybody's Card Collection Level is? Mine is 1029. (And I have 12.5 unreleased card quest cards to add to the wiki once I figure out how. The .5 is a Colossus Power Quest card they renamed and I have a better screenshot of.)


Mine is 598 the same as a few years ago, lol. What is it based on, because I have close to 4,000 cards? 

*BTW WEEK 5 ENDS TODAY!!!!!* There are two matches missing both concerning Rango.....-____-

----------


## Raven

> Since we brag about Squad Level over on the main thread, I was wondering what everybody's Card Collection Level is? Mine is 1029. (And I have 12.5 unreleased card quest cards to add to the wiki once I figure out how. The .5 is a Colossus Power Quest card they renamed and I have a better screenshot of.)


1265 and still many cards I don't have that I want

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Mine is 598 the same as a few years ago, lol. What is it based on, because I have close to 4,000 cards?


Not entirely certain. Definitely how many_ unique_ cards you own. But I'm not sure if it only counts the first one or up to four copies.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

Digging Bionic Glider is at 485 with 3286 Total Cards.   Have not opened many boxes and gotten unique cards, have only been getting Unleashed! boosters on that account. 

The Sir Poet is at 699 with 4987 Total Cards.  Have opened more boxes and recently opened more Villians' Fury and in general won more games.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> Digging Bionic Glider is at 485 with 3286 Total Cards.   Have not opened many boxes and gotten unique cards, have only been getting Unleashed! boosters on that account. 
> 
> The Sir Poet is at 699 with 4987 Total Cards.  Have opened more boxes and recently opened more Villians' Fury and in general won more games.


Never even thought to check total cards. 9225. Mostly Rise of Heroes cards I got from the wheel before it went down. I have 110 copies of Animal Instinct! Also some pretty high numbers on common Villain's Fury cards, as I am having no luck getting that last card from it.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

I'm ecstatic tonight (this morning?).  My nemesis is *Lieutenant Boxing Scarf*.   This guy is the one who I by far have the worst record against in all of cards, and I have only seen him ever play 3 decks.  We have played 40+ matches...  he has a Blue deck that breaks the "Crazy 28" rule, a silver deck that breaks the "Crazy 28" rule, and then by far he has this crazy deck with minimal < Level 7 cards and mostly dual factor cards.  

I happened to play him with a Spiderman power outage deck and nailed him with Total Webification!  I completely destroyed him.  I played him again, and he won, and then we played again and I won. *TWO WINS AGAINST THIS GUY IN ONE NIGHT!* We are currently locked up in another match, me with a L1 deck and him with his high-power deck.  I hit him with Webification again, but the power is up to 6 now... and he just healed with "Shake it off!"... and he just healed with "Knight Night" (I was holding onto my 2nd Total Webification... and now I had to block another "Knight Night".  

Guess he's going to win again... darn!  

He never plays until Level 6 and always destroys me.... so it kind've proves what Raven was talking about re: coin flip *only* moving the power up.... and I get someone else when I think I'm playing him again.  

Well, it was a good night, despite the ending... I'm 13-31 against him...

** _and my next opponent is someone who pretty much plays dual-factor decks only and I'm 1-9 against him (one of his factors was silver and I was short those blocks_ ** 

Time for me to throw in the towel and call it a night...

His deck was full of this: 
http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...imum+Firepower

which really hurts if he's got two of these in play: 
http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...pable+Avengers

and this: 
http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...ined+Arms+Fire

Wickedly evil... hurt me since it was mainly silver dominant and I was expecting green dominant...

----------


## Rango

Sorry  to hear for you guys to hear this later than sooner, I'm quitting the card tourney, it's pissing many of you guys off due to my late responses, really sorry to my opponents and maybe I can play in the next tourney, due to school, reality and etc. I have a lot of stuff to do, I barely have time these days, maybe to mega-collect for 5 mins and that's it.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Sorry  to hear for you guys to hear this later than sooner, I'm quitting the card tourney, it's pissing many of you guys off due to my late responses, really sorry to my opponents and maybe I can play in the next tourney, due to school, reality and etc. I have a lot of stuff to do, I barely have time these days, maybe to mega-collect for 5 mins and that's it.


Sorry to hear you can't continue as you were doing quite well, but we have two weeks to close this out. You made the right call. The main difference between tourneys and a league is the amount of commitment. good luck in all your endeavors. The league will continue on. We will finish this. stay tuned.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*SHSO Card League Week 7*

*September 13th to September 19th
*

the_harder_they_fall_dark_justice.jpg

So..after all the Rocket Raccoon madness...We continue to crowning a Champion. *Tunneling Rover Acrobat*  has dropped out, out of the original 16 only 10 remain. The final two weeks will concentrate on completing the schedule and Divisional match ups to determine Division Champs. Here is the Week 7 Schedule (out early), remember this is a 8 Week League. Don't forget early matches are accepted and recommended. Don't leave them till the last minute.
*Best 2 out of 3 and The Crazy 28 rule is in effect.*
Good luck to all!!!!

Breaking Wonderful Scientist vs Shocking Techno Girl 
Polite Earthen Despair vs Masked Traveler Seamstress
Fighting Raven vs Gallant Centurion Spy *Part II Divisional Match Up*
Storm Builder vs Lancing Sparrow Sergeant *Part II Divisional Match Up*
The Tyrannical Mason vs  Loud Raker Guardian* Part II*


Loud Raker Guardian vs Shocking Techno Girl  *Divisional Match Up*
Fighting Raven vs Polite Earthen Despair *Part II Divisional Match Up*
Storm Builder vs Masked Traveler Seamstress *Part II Divisional Match Up*
Breaking Wonderful Scientist vs The Tyrannical Mason *Part II Divisional Match Up*
Gallant Centurion Spy vs Lancing Sparrow Sergeant * Part II*

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*Week 7 The Tyrannical Mason 2-0 over Loud Raker Guardian 
*
Good games, thank you.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> [B]Week 7 The Tyrannical Mason 2-0 over Loud Raker Guardian  [/]
> 
> Good games, thank you.


your welcome! them lucky blocks need to be controlled

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> your welcome! them lucky blocks need to be controlled


LOL, You know I love you, 
LOL

----------


## Wonderful Scientist

_Week 6  Breaking Wonderful Scientist 2-0 over Masked Traveler Seamstress

Great games Seamstress!!!_

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*Week 7  The Tyrannical Mason Breaking2-0 over  Breaking Wonderful Scientist* 
Great games.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> *Week 7  The Tyrannical Mason Breaking2-0 over  Breaking Wonderful Scientist* 
> Grreat games.


Difference between ur victory and breaking scientist is that he had great games boldifyed insinuating that you have had 2 slaughtering matches while he had close matches! I know what masons luck has brought forth to you breaking wonderful scientist!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*Week 6 Update*

These are the Week 6 matches due...

Fighting Raven vs Storm Builder
Lancing Sparrow Sergeant vs Masked Traveler Seamstress

Lancing Sparrow Sergeant vs Loud Raker Guardian *Part II*

----------


## Raven

> *Week 6 Update*
> 
> These are the Week 6 matches due...
> 
> Fighting Raven vs Storm Builder
> Lancing Sparrow Sergeant vs Masked Traveler Seamstress
> 
> Lancing Sparrow Sergeant vs Loud Raker Guardian *Part II*


StormB and I are scheduled for Wednesday evening

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> _Week 6  Breaking Wonderful Scientist 2-0 over Masked Traveler Seamstress
> 
> Great games Seamstress!!!_


Congrats all stats are updated.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

*"Winning"* in the Super Hero Squad Online Card Game: 
Opponent gets Adamantium Bones keeper in play

Still manage to defeat said opponent with plenty of cards left in your deck. 

He was playing a "Rare Card X-men deck"... so he had a lot of low power keepers.  

As I told have told Mason recently, (_not my opponent but we've played a lot recently_), it's not a 'lucky block' because someone was smart enough to put the correct block in the deck.  

I managed to win this game because I had a fairly balanced deck of all factors with a good balance of levels, so the keeper wasn't an issue.

Had some good games against *Breaking Wonderful Scientist* and *Divine Lightning Tornado* this weekend... fun times and *GOOD GAMES*.

Also: what's the deal with Super cards?  I thought one in every 8 was supposed to be a super card, but I'm not getting that ratio from one of my accounts... if you are agents only do you have a higher chance of getting a 4-star card?

----------


## Raven

> *"Winning"* in the Super Hero Squad Online Card Game: 
> Opponent gets Adamantium Bones keeper in play
> 
> Still manage to defeat said opponent with plenty of cards left in your deck. 
> 
> He was playing a "Rare Card X-men deck"... so he had a lot of low power keepers.  
> 
> As I told have told Mason recently, (_not my opponent but we've played a lot recently_), it's not a 'lucky block' because someone was smart enough to put the correct block in the deck.  
> 
> ...


There's a definite luck component to blocking, even if you balance your blocks, you have no control over where they fall in your deck. On average you get the right block every 6-7 cards, but that's an average, multiple single factor cards hitting you for more than 6-7 damage in a game is unlucky, blocking a card on the first hit is luck, having 7 cards in your hand and none of the right block is unlucky etc etc. It can make a huge difference in single games but of course evens out over the long haul. There's always a luck element to any card game.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

Masked Traveler Seamstress -vs- Lancing Sparrow Sergeant

Seamstress - 0
Sparrow - 2

These were AWESOME Games Seamstress!!  
Thank you!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Masked Traveler Seamstress -vs- Lancing Sparrow Sergeant
> 
> Seamstress - 0
> Sparrow - 2
> 
> These were AWESOME Games Seamstress!!  
> Thank you!


Congrats on the win, stats are updated.

----------


## Pyrebomb

> There's a definite luck component to blocking, even if you balance your blocks, you have no control over where they fall in your deck. On average you get the right block every 6-7 cards, but that's an average, multiple single factor cards hitting you for more than 6-7 damage in a game is unlucky, blocking a card on the first hit is luck, having 7 cards in your hand and none of the right block is unlucky etc etc. It can make a huge difference in single games but of course evens out over the long haul. There's always a luck element to any card game.


Hear hear. Nothing quite like watching an attack put 12 cards in your discard pile when you know you have more of that block in your deck than any other. Except maybe when the block you need shows up on the last card of damage that attack was going to do, anyways. Always so useful.

----------


## sylvestro1299

Loud Raker Guardian finishes off lancing sparrow seargent 2-0 in some very close matches! Great games woo bad luck was on my side!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Loud Raker Guardian finishes off lancing sparrow seargent 2-0 in some very close matches! Great games woo bad luck was on my side!


Congrats on the win, standings are updated.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Congrats on the win, standings are updated.


Is it me or does anyone feel like you have that text on quick paste? Also good evening folks and don't forget to play tons of practice card games  against me as the end for the regular weekly matches draws near and I need a solid deck(s) to move on! This was a fun tournament and I would love to gather more experience ass time goes on! Also big thanks to raven that big read really helped me (although it is a hard bit to follow!) Also from my personal experience what raven said was true this game is based on luck as draw power meter and blocks are Dependant on it! But there is a way to make probability a strategy is your decks power requirement too high then get that lvl 6 nova card that enable double power flip in ur deck and a few lvl 1 cards that help boost power (cold fusion I think!) Anyways I would like to thank all those who played and those who couldn't make it (but still played against me  :Stick Out Tongue:  ) for making me addicted to card games ( not a positive thing I suppose)

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Is it me or does anyone feel like you have that text on quick paste? Also good evening folks and don't forget to play tons of practice card games as the end for the regular weekly matches draws near and you need a solid deck(s) to move on! For my opinion centurion raven storm builder seem to have pretty strong records! STG seems to be beating me to it and my mentor is going to the big plays! This was a fun tournament and I would love to gather more experience ass time goes on! Also big thanks to raven that big read really helped me (although it is a hard bit to follow!)


Your right in the thick of making the playoffs, so keep your decks sharp. You coming match with *STG* is huge for you.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Your right in the thick of making the playoffs, so keep your decks sharp. You coming match with *STG* is huge for you.


I don't think this time I had luck making me win most matches and STG is a great player (based on records). It would be nice to have a 2-1 match against her/him( I deeply apologize I don't know your gender I don't remember at least since I think I heard someone call you a he)

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Loud Raker Guardian finishes off lancing sparrow seargent 2-0 in some very close matches! Great games woo bad luck was on my side!


Thank you, These were Great Matches!!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Thank you, These were Great Matches!!


Definitely the second one you almost had me cornered but I lucked out and used an all or nothing card and won! Those matches were great

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

Card game is truly so addicting to me; I regret not being able to play many against those who are on earlier than me.  I hope that those who have matched up against me felt my decks were sharp and enjoyed the matches.... as I discussed earlier I typically like to play a bit more *gentle* and *subtle* type of decks rather than the _You know what I'm doing after you see 5 of my cards_ type of strategy.  I do know that strategy, but I don't prefer it... case in point played a series of matches against the same player last night and I was 1-5.... couldn't win a match to save my life.  Tonight we matched up and it was 4-1.... and a couple decks I played some of the more potent combinations (one deck I used was heavy on the strength high power cards, another deck was an Elektra-Daredevil "I'm coming right at you, you won't be able to stop me" deck).  Tonight I felt like bringing the stronger decks because.... I was mad about losing last night...

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Card game is truly so addicting to me; I regret not being able to play many against those who are on earlier than me.  I hope that those who have matched up against me felt my decks were sharp and enjoyed the matches.... as I discussed earlier I typically like to play a bit more *gentle* and *subtle* type of decks rather than the _You know what I'm doing after you see 5 of my cards_ type of strategy.  I do know that strategy, but I don't prefer it... case in point played a series of matches against the same player last night and I was 1-5.... couldn't win a match to save my life.  Tonight we matched up and it was 4-1.... and a couple decks I played some of the more potent combinations (one deck I used was heavy on the strength high power cards, another deck was an Elektra-Daredevil "I'm coming right at you, you won't be able to stop me" deck).  Tonight I felt like bringing the stronger decks because.... I was mad about losing last night...


Thing with subtle and gentle decks are that the game made sure if you want synergy you need certain card combinations!  Also you got 5 replays wow! I usually get two to three before I have to get off and do something! I won't lie being addicted to the card games doesn't make me feel really good about my self but I just like it

----------


## Raven

Week 6: Fighting Raven defeats Storm Builder 2-1

----------


## sylvestro1299

Some cards just dont seem to be well thought out (well mostly she hulk cards)

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Week 6: Fighting Raven defeats Storm Builder 2-1


*And with this match week 6 matches are all in. We head into the stretch run.*

*Avengers*

Fighting Raven 10-2 Power Rank 21-9

Gallant Centurion Spy 7-4 Power Rank 16-10

Polite Earthen Despair 4-6 Power Rank 13-13

*With 2 weeks and four matches left Raven's lead is not out of reach, if she falter's Spy can steal the division. If not Spy looks to be zoning in on a wild card spot.*



*Xmen*

The Tyrannical Mason 8-5 Power Rank 20-12

Breaking Wonderful Scientist 5-5 Power Rank 14-10

*Same applies here as Scientist can still win this division.

*



*Shield*

Shocking Techno Girl 5-2 Power Rank 12-8

Loud Raker Guardian 6-5 Power Rank 12-14

*While Guardian might not catch STG, he is in line for wild card contention.*




*Fantastic Four*

Storm Builder 4-7 Power Rank 11-17

Lancing Sparrow Sergeant 3-9 Power Rank 8-19

Masked Traveler Seamstress 2-8 Power Rank 7-16 

*Anyone can steal this division, a division championship would be the only way any one here would likely qualify for the playoffs.
*

----------


## sylvestro1299

> *And with this match week 6 matches are all in. We head into the stretch run.*
> 
> *Avengers*
> 
> Fighting Raven 10-2 Power Rank 21-9
> 
> Gallant Centurion Spy 7-4 Power Rank 16-10
> 
> Polite Earthen Despair 4-6 Power Rank 13-13
> ...


GUARDIAM?? Really? Plus i dont think getting wild card is a possibility!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> GUARDIAM?? Really? Plus i dont think getting wild card is a possibility!


LOL, sorry.GUARDIAN!!! BTW if the playoffs started today, you would actually be the 2nd wild card. So all you have to do is hold that spot for two weeks.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> LOL, sorry.GUARDIAN!!! BTW if the playoffs started today, you would actually be the 2nd wild card. So all you have to do is hold that spot for two weeks.


Two weeks I was holding my lososing streak for longer! I think breaking or polite may nab it. Also am I the only newcomer other than cowboy to the card game tournament system?

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

> Some cards just dont seem to be well thought out (well mostly she hulk cards)


I don't have enough She-Hulk cards to make a full deck.  I think the benefit of She-Hulk would be doling out significant damage from lower power levels via the L1 Power Booster-chain card.  Strength and Animal would be the strongest factors, but also Tech (to get the graveyard card), and Energy to get that other Hulk keeper in play.  Support cards (non-She Hulk) would be Iron Man L7 healing, "Draw a Card" (Black Panther, maybe Mr. Fantastic), and Avenger Keeper damage (Falcon or Ms. Marvel) of speed factor.  

Would be fearful of opponent getting in lots of keepers, at the same time you are going to exhaust their animal/strength blocks (or do lots of damage) if you can chain the She-Hulk attacks.  There are also some powerful low-level keeper killers in She-Hulk/Hulk repertoire.  A lot of Hulk Cards are Level 6, so if you combo-chain the graveyard play card from the L1 power booster (at power Level 3), you play Level 6 from a Power level of 3.  

Would have to rely on healing a bit too.

----------


## CenturianSpy

In Week 7 news, Spy beats Lancing Sparrow Sergeant 2-0 overcoming a nail-biting first game and a 2nd game riddled with lucky blocks! GG!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> In Week 7 news, Spy beats Lancing Sparrow Sergeant 2-0 overcoming a nail-biting first game and a 2nd game riddled with lucky blocks! GG!


Well, now it gets interesting...If you can defeat Raven Week 7 as you did in Week 1...what does Week 8 hold for the Avengers Division???? Stats updated!!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Well, now it gets interesting...If you can defeat Raven Week 7 as you did in Week 1...what does Week 8 hold for the Avengers Division???? Stats updated!!


<laughs> guaranteed this just jinxed me...that and Raven is a better player than me...

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> <laughs> guaranteed this just jinxed me...that and Raven is a better player than me...


Playing possum huh?

----------


## sylvestro1299

> <laughs> guaranteed this just jinxed me...that and Raven is a better player than me...


I defeated breaking who is light years ahead of me! It depends a lot on luck really!

----------


## Stormhawk

Storm Builder over Lancing Sparrow Sergeant  2-0    (Week 7?  Looking it up.... yeah 7)

I played a pretty brutal deck against him twice, and I got lucky getting a good card twice in a row right at the end.  :EEK!:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Storm Builder over Lancing Sparrow Sergeant  2-0    (Week 7?  Looking it up.... yeah 7)
> 
> I played a pretty brutal deck against him twice, and I got lucky getting a good card twice in a row right at the end.


Great win to maintain control in that division, with a victory this week vs MTS, you will pretty much lock up that division. Stats updated.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*SHSO Card League Week 8*
*THE FINAL WEEK*


*September 20th to September 26th*

Wolverine_-_Beyond_Defeat_v2.jpg

First of all, I would like to thank all who have participated, the original Card League was 6 months long. It was meant for endurance over the long haul. We saw every player that went in, come out better. This one was streamlined (2 months), hopefully the experience was worthwhile for all involved. The competition was excellent. We had numerous drop outs, but here we are in the end, still standing. Kudos to you all. We now move to the playoffs to crown a Champion. 4 Division Champions and two Wild Cards. 
Here in the last week, all matches are meant to let players control their own destiny. Enjoy, bring your best!!
Don't forget early matches are accepted and recommended. Don't leave them till the last minute.
*Best 2 out of 3 and The Crazy 28 rule is in effect.
Good luck to all!!!!*


Fighting Raven vs Gallant Centurion Spy *Part III Divisional Match Up*
Breaking Wonderful Scientist vs The Tyrannical Mason *Part III Divisional Match Up* Mason 2-1 
Lancing Sparrow Sergeant vs Masked Traveler Seamstress* Part II Divisional Match Up*  MTS 2-1

Gallant Centurion Spy vs Storm Builder* Part II**  Update due to Polite Earthen Despair drop out!!!!* Spy 2-0
Loud Raker Guardian vs Storm Builder* Part II* * Update due to Shocking Techno Girl drop out!!!!*


Fighting Raven vs The Tyrannical Mason *Part II* Mason 2-1
Breaking Wonderful Scientist vs Loud Raker Guardian *Part II* Guardian 2-1
Lancing Sparrow Sergeant  vs  Masked Traveler Seamstress *Part III Divisional Match Up*

----------


## CenturianSpy

After getting totally outclassed in the first game of a Week 7 series, Spy comes back to barely win the next two to defeat Raven 2-1! Great games, Raven! I'm dreading our Week 8 rematch...

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> After getting totally outclassed in the first game of a Week 7 series, Spy comes back to barely win the next two to defeat Raven 2-1! Great games, Raven! I'm dreading our Week 8 rematch...


Congrats HUGE WIN!!! Can't wait to see what happens Week 8!!! stats updated.

----------


## Raven

> After getting totally outclassed in the first game of a Week 7 series, Spy comes back to barely win the next two to defeat Raven 2-1! Great games, Raven! I'm dreading our Week 8 rematch...


With Rango gone you're the only one that's beaten me in the league so far and you've done it twice... I think you should let your nephew play next week!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> With Rango gone you're the only one that's beaten me in the league so far and you've done it twice... I think you should let your nephew play next week!


Good idea! If his nephew beats you it will be adding salt to the injury and if he looses he has an excuse  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sylvestro1299

Loud Raker Guardian beat breaking wonderful scientist 2-1 ! Great games sorry i have to do my homeworks now sooo i cant play practice!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Loud Raker Guardian beat breaking wonderful scientist 2-1 ! Great games sorry i have to do my homeworks now sooo i cant play practice!


I'm assuming this is a Week 8 match? Stats updated.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I'm assuming this is a Week 8 match? Stats updated.


Yes it was! Speaking of which STG check your inbox we have two weeks of match left!

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

*Low Power-Mo' Problems*
In this series of articles, I am going to discuss a power suppression deck that I recently built and step through a Card Game I played recently.  Why did I record the card match?  Because I recognized I was up against a familiar, high-power deck and I wanted to discuss something Raven wrote about a couple pages back that I will paraphrase as: "the coin only makes the power go UP, and never makes the power go DOWN".  Since I happened to match-up against someone who plays a deck I'm familiar with that has few low power cards, I thought it would be an interesting match to record and discuss with the board.  Also, since there is fierce competition no one is talking about their decks.  Note: The card match-up was unintentional, although my opponent plays the same deck, I will jump around and build new/random concept decks.    

This first article will discuss the deck, and the second article (which I may get posted Wednesday or Thursday) will talk about the Card Game.  You will have to wait a day or two to see what happens with this match-up.  

First, the stats on my deck.  I don't mind talking about my general deck-building strategy because I build so many decks, half of them I don't even remember the nuances of.  I'll typically denote the decks by hero/group and then what factor I have less blocks against.  


You can see I chose the my typical 8-7-7-7-7-4 defense, deciding to give up elemental blocks.  Hope I don't match up against a Storm/Thor-type of deck (because I will get crushed, but I'll still try to win).  All attack factors are present, just because I generally don't like being too predictable on offense.  I do have an emphasis on Tech, Speed, Animal and Energy.  


Here's an overview of all the cards I have in this deck.  Although it is a power suppression I do have a number of high power cards.  You will notice I only have 1 copy of "Pull into Mists".  Additionally, one problem with this deck is that I don't have "Total Webification", not even one darn copy!  More copies of those cards would make this more potent.  Take note that I'm using all the counterstrike cards I have (against Animal, Elemental, Energy, and Tech).  Also note the number of anti-keeper cards.  This is a deck modification based on getting desroyed by a number of people in the Card League and realizing that my decks are weak against keepers.



Here are some of the cards I think are important to highlight.  
"Cold Fusion", due to the importance of playing the Tech Factors, I think it was important to give them a power boost (this could be ironic) since Tech is the primary power suppression factor.  This card (and Nova's) may be better suited in a deck where Total Webification is available.  

The next 4 cards (by level) are self-explanatory and the power suppression cards (that I own).  Typically there are "brother" and "sister" cards available from Villians' Fury and Unleashed (like "Trapped" and "Webstacle Course").   

"Mental Invasion", "Tear Apart", and "Fools We'll Show You All!" are favortes of mine because they offer good bang for the buck at the lower power levels.  Especially if you are going up against someone that has high power cards.  Two of the cards also offer a guaranteed reveal.  

Other options in this type of deck could be: "Blue Light Special" and "Itsy-Bitsy Teeny-Weeny".  
Blue Light Special can be effective if your opponent is hoarding cards (or can't play due to lower power level); you can force them to discard multiple cards at the end of a turn.   
Itsy-Bitsy Teeny-Weeny could be effective to combo cards out of the graveyard (there are potentially 17 in this deck).  
I frequently have a problem where I try to make my deck too much and it turns out being spread too thin.  

In the next posts (I'm planning a series of 3 due to limitations of how many graphics you can insert) I will discuss the match setup and details.  Unfortunately (or fortunately) I cross cards with the same people frequently (as no one else is playing at the same time).  It was random I matched up against *Lieutenant Boxing Scarf*, but I did expect he would have the same high power deck he uses 80% of the time.  No apologies about spoiling his deck (somewhat)... he's quite successful against it with me even though I know what cards he has. I've played him 50 times and he's only played 3 decks against me.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

All of the frames will appear from left to right, top to bottom.  
1 2
3 4


You can see the initial setup.  The first coin flip was heads (1H, 0T, Power 2).  I was glad ot have "Tiger Strike" in my hand because I knew there won't be many attacks early on, and I could use use to full affect.  And I did (as you can see in the next frame.  His turn, the coin flip was tails (1H, 1T, Power 2) and he attacked me with an animal card, which I counterstruck.  You'll see the next action comes with Power 5, as 2 heads, and 2 tails went by without either of us using any attacks.  My turn with a heads (4H, 4T, Power 5) and I again attack him with Tiger Strike, doling out 3 damage.  At the end of this frame, I'm in decent shape having cards in hand (although his is fuller) and doling out some damage.  Note his discard pile ("Beyond Defeat" and "Now It's Getting Ugly").    


His turn he hit me with Thor's "Crash Course", coin was heads (5H, 4T, Power 6).  I managed to do full damage with "Trickochet", choose Animal as the factor that could not block it.  So to reset where we are on his turn (upper right), he has another heads but I've done some pretty decent damage. I've got 27 cards in deck+6 in hand, he's got 16 cards in deck + 7 in hand.  Unfortunately for me the Power level is 7 (6H, 5T) and I've yet to be able to play any power suppression cards. I start thinking about using "Pull Into Mists" next.  Meanwhile, he hits me with "Berserker Rage" for 3 damage (see his discard).   He blocks "Pull Into Mists", and hits me with "Look What we Caught!" for full damage again.  Honestly, I normally don't block the dual-factor cards because it seems like they will hit the full damage anyway and you are throwing away a block.  Again, I try for power suppression using "Webstacle Course" and I get denied (I had to superimpose because I was admiring his "Arachnoid Ambush" card that he used to block me).  

Continued on next Part...

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

Forgive me for cutting so many screenshots (you'll have to trust my words), I tried to be efficient.  


To reset, after blocking my 2nd power suppression card; I had 22(deck)+4 and he had 13+6 cards left.  His turn, he really hurts me hitting "Pym Particle" for 7 damage.  So you are viewing the aftermath in the upper left frame.   For my turn the coin was heads(10H, 6T, Power 11) and for my third straight turn he blocks my attack, "Deflection".  I really wanted to use "Strange Teleportation" but the reveal showed me that it would get lucky blocked.  In hindsight, I should have tried to combo Nova's "Pour It On" with "Strange Teleportation".  He gets his "Drop the Hulk Bomb" on me and for full damage and now I'm behind 8+4 to 12+4.  To recap he just hit me with 4+7+6 (17 damage) while blocking all of my attacks.  I *finally* get another power suppression card.  After he blocks "Strange Teleportation" instead of using "Lay Down the Law" I used "Trapped!" which may have been another mistake on my part.  This gets the Power down to 10.      


So now we are coming to the end.  Notice, this next turn he only has a Level 6 card, to play, so I'm wondering if he's got Level 12+ cards left in his hand thinking (I may have a chance).  After blocking "Shake It Off!" I play "Trapped!" again, which hits for 2 damage (Power Level 8).  I passed up an oppurtunity to play "Lay Down the Law" (I guess my mentality was that if I bring the power level down too low, he won't be able to play).  At this point, the Power Level was 8, because there was a string of tails.  He once again does dual-factor full damage with "Paragons of Brilliance".  You can see, the 1 card left in my deck; you know what it was?  another copy of "Trapped!"  I hit with it again 1 futile time to bring the Power Level down to 6.  The sad thing is, I never got to play "Lay Down the Law" either as I had power suppressed myself out of that card.

He finishes me off fittingly with "Tear Apart".  The game ended on power level 7 (12 heads, 12 tails) and he had 3 cards left in his deck plus 3 in his hand.

Continued in next post...

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

*Post Mortem*
In hindsight, this is one of those matches that was close; but no victory cigar.  Two things stand out after some reflection and looking at how I played the game -- actually three things: 
1) I really should have attempted to play "Lay Down the Law!".  Either a combo with "Pour it On!" or by itself near the end.  I did not have anything to lose (although I was mindful of his animal healing cards). 
2) "Into the Mists" would have been a great card in my hand instead of "Trapped!", especially at the end.  Given that I  was able to hit him 3 times with "Trapped!", if I had been able to hit him with "Into the Mists" (as in, more copies in my deck) I could have been more successful.  Unfortunately, I only have 1 copy of that card... maybe I should have treated it as more valuable and used it when I had more chance of success.   
3) Bummer that I never got to play "Fools", "Tear Apart" or "Mental Invasion"... two of those cards would've given me insight into his hand, and one would've done some good damage. 

I typically think of the Level 1-3 cards as "opening" cards, 3-6 as "setup" cards and 7+ as "closing" cards.  What I liked about the matchup is that it was in general a matchup of "setup" vs. "closing" cards.  Power suppression takes away the ability to get to the closing cards (or slows it down).  I think what this deck lacks is some punch for the lower power levels.  So if I was going to modify it I would add more copies of "Into the Mists" (if I had that option), and some cards that add punch to the lower levels, like "Small Wonder" and "Itsy-Bitsy Teeny-Weeny".  I would look at removing/replacing "Pour It On" or "Moloid Madness" to match my blocks or juggle the blocks out of the format I typically have.  

Also, "Total Webification"... one underrated aspect is that it doles out 10 damage; it is a great card at CLOSING, period and would have come in handy with the power level jumping so high.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> *Low Power-Mo' Problems*
> In this series of articles, I am going to discuss a power suppression deck that I recently built and step through a Card Game I played recently.  Why did I record the card match?  Because I recognized I was up against a familiar, high-power deck and I wanted to discuss something Raven wrote about a couple pages back that I will paraphrase as: "the coin only makes the power go UP, and never makes the power go DOWN".  Since I happened to match-up against someone who plays a deck I'm familiar with that has few low power cards, I thought it would be an interesting match to record and discuss with the board.  Also, since there is fierce competition no one is talking about their decks.  Note: The card match-up was unintentional, although my opponent plays the same deck, I will jump around and build new/random concept decks.    
> 
> This first article will discuss the deck, and the second article (which I may get posted Wednesday or Thursday) will talk about the Card Game.  You will have to wait a day or two to see what happens with this match-up.  
> 
> First, the stats on my deck.  I don't mind talking about my general deck-building strategy because I build so many decks, half of them I don't even remember the nuances of.  I'll typically denote the decks by hero/group and then what factor I have less blocks against.  
> 
> 
> You can see I chose the my typical 8-7-7-7-7-4 defense, deciding to give up elemental blocks.  Hope I don't match up against a Storm/Thor-type of deck (because I will get crushed, but I'll still try to win).  All attack factors are present, just because I generally don't like being too predictable on offense.  I do have an emphasis on Tech, Speed, Animal and Energy.  
> ...


And the matches I have with pyrebomb result is my power going to 20! I wish to fight this deck of urs with my Spidey deck (I won't be using this much for the tourney! Also sacrificing elemental blocks quite a daring move as I often play against storm Thor decks also those elemental cards can have some nasty effects! But its a good choice since power suppression won't harm you nor will destroy keepers harm you so much

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Excellent, excellent post Sir Poet. This is reminiscinent of the first card thread. After The League crowns it's champion, I'm hoping that a lot more players share their deck building philosophies. This thread will remain open for the promotion and discussion of this card game, we all love. I will also be looking for ideas for future tournaments. Can't wait to see the end of this series Sir Poet.

----------


## Raven

Polite Earthen Despair please check your PMs - thanks

----------


## Raven

> Excellent, excellent post Sir Poet. This is reminiscinent of the first card thread. After The League crowns it's champion, I'm hoping that a lot more players share their deck building philosophies. This thread will remain open for the promotion and discussion of this card game, we all love. I will also be looking for ideas for future tournaments. Can't wait to see the end of this series Sir Poet.


I have an idea for a tech based deck combining low level Assault keepers and power suppression, the idea being to drop the power once the keepers are in play making them the only effective attacking element all while overloading the opponents blocks through multiple attacks per turn in a single factor. Need to pick up a few more cards before I unleash it on you all.

----------


## Pyrebomb

I'm dropping out of the league. Apologies to everyone. It's something I have been wrestling with for the past week, as I didn't want to quit when we are soooo close to the end. But with my schedule being so unpredictable this past week on top of how exhausted I am, I realized I was looking at these last four matches as a chore. And I don't feel like I'd be doing anybody any favors by forcing myself to show up when I'm not really mentally there. I still love the card game and am definitely open to pick-up matches if you happen to see me around, but structured league play is something I can't really commit to anymore.

Again, my sincere apologies. Especially to MaskedTraveler, whom I feel I have been jerking around a bit regarding a time to meet and play. Good luck to everyone finishing out these last two weeks!

----------


## MaskedTraveler

THE FINAL WEEK! :O

-Prays to the SHSO Card Gods to let me finally break the Curse-
I NEED ONE LAST WIN.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Polite Earthen Despair please check your PMs - thanks





> I'm dropping out of the league. Apologies to everyone. It's something I have been wrestling with for the past week, as I didn't want to quit when we are soooo close to the end. But with my schedule being so unpredictable this past week on top of how exhausted I am, I realized I was looking at these last four matches as a chore. And I don't feel like I'd be doing anybody any favors by forcing myself to show up when I'm not really mentally there. I still love the card game and am definitely open to pick-up matches if you happen to see me around, but structured league play is something I can't really commit to anymore.
> 
> Again, my sincere apologies. Especially to MaskedTraveler, whom I feel I have been jerking around a bit regarding a time to meet and play. Good luck to everyone finishing out these last two weeks!





> THE FINAL WEEK! :O
> 
> -Prays to the SHSO Card Gods to let me finally break the Curse-
> I NEED ONE LAST WIN.


It's a shame *Polite Earthen Despair*, We were so close....Her two opponents this week* Fighting Raven* and* Masked Traveler Seamstress*, do you girls think you can play each other this week, to try to make up for this match?

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> I'm dropping out of the league. Apologies to everyone. It's something I have been wrestling with for the past week, as I didn't want to quit when we are soooo close to the end. But with my schedule being so unpredictable this past week on top of how exhausted I am, I realized I was looking at these last four matches as a chore. And I don't feel like I'd be doing anybody any favors by forcing myself to show up when I'm not really mentally there. I still love the card game and am definitely open to pick-up matches if you happen to see me around, but structured league play is something I can't really commit to anymore.
> 
> Again, my sincere apologies. Especially to MaskedTraveler, whom I feel I have been jerking around a bit regarding a time to meet and play. Good luck to everyone finishing out these last two weeks!


It's fine. You told me why and I understand 100%.
Mason, I can try to meet up with Raven, but I have two problems:
1. I'm stuck at 99% on Cards due to recent upgrade/maintenance.
2. Short Amount of Time (Not really worried about this one though).

----------


## MaskedTraveler

My Problem has been Solved.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*Week 7*

These are the Week 7 matches still due....

Breaking Wonderful Scientist vs Shocking Techno Girl 
Loud Raker Guardian vs Shocking Techno Girl 
Storm Builder vs Masked Traveler Seamstress  

*Optional Match*
Fighting Raven vs Masked Traveler Seamstress

There has also been a change in the* Week 8* schedule to accommodate the recent drop out. Please refer to Schedule.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> There has also been a change in the* Week 8* schedule to accommodate the recent drop out. Please refer to Schedule.


Sounds like what ill be doing at school judging by the amount of work i get!

----------


## MaskedTraveler

The Curse has been lifted as Masked Traveler Seamstress defeats Fighting Raven 2-1!

----------


## Raven

> The Curse has been lifted as Masked Traveler Seamstress defeats Fighting Raven 2-1!


Please tell me you had a red block in your hand when I passed right at the end of game...

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Please tell me you had a red block in your hand when I passed right at the end of game...


I don't remember exactly, but I don't think I had one. 
Good Game Though!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*Week 8: The Tyrannical Mason over Breaking Wonderful Scientist 2-1*

Fantastic hard fought games, all 3 games came down to the wire. That second game was one of the most intense matches I have ever played. Thank you BWS!!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> The Curse has been lifted as Masked Traveler Seamstress defeats Fighting Raven 2-1!


Wow, shocking victory!! Congrats MTS! And just like that a huge showdown determines the fate of the Avengers division in Week 8, It's on you Spy!!!!

*Avengers*

Fighting Raven 10-4 Power Rank 23-13

Gallant Centurion Spy 9-4 Power Rank 20-11




> *Week 8: The Tyrannical Mason over Breaking Wonderful Scientist 2-1*
> 
> Fantastic hard fought games, all 3 games came down to the wire. That second game was one of the most intense matches I have ever played. Thank you BWS!!


That win wraps up *The Xmen Division* for me, on to the playoffs!!

*Xmen*

The Tyrannical Mason 9-5 Power Rank 22-13 *Division Champion*

Breaking Wonderful Scientist 5-7 Power Rank 16-14

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

You guys are invited to go back to Page 32... I enjoyed putting that all together and will do it again in the future.  Also, Raven sorry for not being able to play cards yesterday.  You caught me as I finished a game I squeezed in watching my daughter... we were on our way to play outside as the other card game ended.  Bummer!

----------


## Stormhawk

Storm Builder over Masked Traveler 2-1

We had some pretty close games.   :Smile:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> You guys are invited to go back to Page 32... I enjoyed putting that all together and will do it again in the future.  Also, Raven sorry for not being able to play cards yesterday.  You caught me as I finished a game I squeezed in watching my daughter... we were on our way to play outside as the other card game ended.  Bummer!


Thank you for the card feature, it was very entertaining!! Visually, the best work I seen here on CBR, excellent!! Strategy wise, interesting take on the card game. You play early and fast, so many players wait, horde cards and go for the big hitters. Lately I been seeing players playing lower level attack decks based on chaining and extra turns. Your initial draw and the flip of the coin determine so much of what you can do. Suppressing power and manipulating the power level to your advantage are interesting techniques that require the right card set. I'm surprised you did not use two of my favorite keepers to suppress the power.

*Shocktopus*
Doc_Ock_-_Shocktopus_VF.jpg

*Alien Webbing*
Venom_-_Alien_Webbing_VF.jpg

Using these cards I have suppressed the power of my opponents minus 8, and sometimes I hit minus 10. Devastating if you can get them down!! After The League ends, I am hoping all the players will participate in making card features. Looking forward to the next one *Sir Poet*, Fantastic job!!!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Storm Builder over Masked Traveler 2-1
> 
> We had some pretty close games.


Congrats* Storm Builder*, that win actually clinches the division for you. Your in the playoffs!!

*Fantastic Four*

Storm Builder 6-7 Power Rank 15-18 *Division Champion
*
Masked Traveler Seamstress 3-9 Power Rank 10-19

Lancing Sparrow Sergeant 3-11 Power Rank 8-23

----------


## Raven

Mason that deck of yours is nasty piece of business... well played.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Mason that deck of yours is nasty piece of business... well played.


Thank you. It means alot coming from you. On that note,,,

*WEEK 8: The Tyrannical Mason over Fighting Raven 2-1*

I started The League 1-4, rusty from a long lay off. I went 9-1 the rest of the way losing to *STG*. The 10 wins I am proud of after such a slow start.  On to the playoffs!!!

----------


## MaskedTraveler

> Congrats* Storm Builder*, that win actually clinches the division for you. Your in the playoffs!!
> 
> *Fantastic Four*
> 
> Storm Builder 6-7 Power Rank 15-18 *Division Champion
> *
> Masked Traveler Seamstress 3-9 Power Rank 10-19
> 
> Lancing Sparrow Sergeant 3-11 Power Rank 8-23


I didn't do week 8 yet.
Does this mean I can't do week 8 anymore?

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I didn't do week 8 yet.
> Does this mean I can't do week 8 anymore?


Of course you can, finish your schedule.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*WEEK 7 MISSING MATCHES*

Breaking Wonderful Scientist vs *Shocking Techno Girl*
Loud Raker Guardian vs *Shocking Techno Girl 
*

*Week 7* officially ended last night, I have heard nothing about these matches, what is going on people? Do I forfeit these matches, or are you guys going to get them in?

----------


## sylvestro1299

> *WEEK 7 MISSING MATCHES*
> 
> Breaking Wonderful Scientist vs *Shocking Techno Girl*
> Loud Raker Guardian vs *Shocking Techno Girl 
> *
> 
> *Week 7* officially ended last night, I have heard nothing about these matches, what is going on people? Do I forfeit these matches, or are you guys going to get them in?


IDK STG doesnt seem to be there! guess its a double forfeit!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*week 8 update
*



> *week 7 missing matches*
> 
> breaking wonderful scientist vs *shocking techno girl*
> loud raker guardian vs *shocking techno girl 
> *
> 
> *week 7* officially ended last night, i have heard nothing about these matches, what is going on people? Do i forfeit these matches, or are you guys going to get them in?





> idk stg doesnt seem to be there! Guess its a double forfeit!


*Shocking Techno Girl* is dropped from The League, she has not communicated with her opponents or myself. This is our last week of League play before the playoffs and it is unfair for all concerned to be waiting around with no response. I hope she is ok, I'm pretty sure she is just busy with real life. We move on to close The League out and crown a champion.
We are down to half the original participants.To the ones that are still here, thank you and kudos to you for the commitment. I hope you guys enjoyed the experience.
*Loud Raker Guardian* becomes SHIELD division champion as the last man standing in that division.
Changes have been made in the *Week 8* schedule to account for *STG's* departure.
Please refer to it below....

*WEEK 8 SCHEDULE*

----------


## Stormhawk

Yeah I noticed STG not being around. Mostly not on Marvel Heroes, she can find me there pretty easily when she has too.  I also hope she is ok, Mason is most likely correct that real life has a way of taking over.

----------


## MaskedTraveler

The Curse is Long Gone as Masked Traveler Seamstress defeats Lancing Sparrow Sergeant 2-1! 
This was the first of our 2 games match-up this week.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> The Curse is Long Gone as Masked Traveler Seamstress defeats Lancing Sparrow Sergeant 2-1! 
> This was the first of our 2 games match-up this week.


Congrats, on the win, standings are updated.

----------


## Stormhawk

Ok I know this is weird but this is almost the exact right place for this... if anyone can get in contact with Shocking Techno Girl I want her to know that X-23 is coming to Marvel Heroes and perhaps very soon.  She is being offered as a bonus to Advance Pack 2 purchasers.  Now I guess it's not an emergency or that that she is exclusive, as I understand anyone could purchase her regularly anyway... but now I just hope she's ok and this doesn't really seem important at all haha.   :Stick Out Tongue: 

But I am gonna go ahead and post it anyway I have typed this much...  :Wink:

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

The Sir Poet / Digging Bionic Glider over all of the first set of Easy Card Quests! 3-0!  

Sorry, it has been a very long week (only Wednesday) and even though I had gobs of free time yesterday either a) no one else was playing SHSO cards or b) the pvp match-up feature in SHSO is broken.  

Since they reduced the costs of all the Card Quests, I had been able to purchase them with fractals and have been squeezing as many games in as possible... I think I have at least 3 copies of all the first Easy Quest cards and nearly 3 copies of the 2nd set of Easy Quest for both accounts.  I'll be starting to get the first Power Quests now... but it's really boring playing cards against the computer with such poor AI. During one of the games the computer had an animal block in his hand and took the remaining damage from deck until dropping the card from their hand.  Really?!  I also know that the computer doesn't always play the strongest level cards... so is the AI in the Card Quest games completely random?  

I even put together a new deck that I've been playing with and wasn't able to find anyone else on... oh well...

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Lancing Sparrow Sergeant, you're inbox is full.
I tried PMing you to see what time you'll be available tomorrow for our last match.
I'm seeing a movie tomorrow so I will not be available 7-10PM EST.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*WEEK 8 MATCHES STILL DUE*

Tomorrow is the last day to get matches in for *Week 8*, at midnight on Friday/Saturday I will post the playoff schedule. Get your last matches in, avoid the forfeit.

*Fighting Raven vs Gallant Centurion Spy 
Gallant Centurion Spy vs Storm Builder
Loud Raker Guardian vs Storm Builder
Lancing Sparrow Sergeant vs Masked Traveler Seamstress*

----------


## Myst Sparrow

> Lancing Sparrow Sergeant, you're inbox is full.
> I tried PMing you to see what time you'll be available tomorrow for our last match.
> I'm seeing a movie tomorrow so I will not be available 7-10PM EST.


Sorry, I was not aware of this. I cleaned it up.
How about Sat or Sun? Send me a PM on when. Tonight I am busy.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Spy beats Storm Builder in two very fun games. I think the first match we had identical decks!

Week 8 Spy 2-0 against Storm Builder.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Spy beats Storm Builder in two very fun games. I think the first match we had identical decks!
> 
> Week 8 Spy 2-0 against Storm Builder.


you just might beat raven!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> you just might beat raven!


<laughs> I WISH! She's been sand-bagging me to get my hopes up...I have a feeling she's putting on her warpaint as we speak.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Spy beats Storm Builder in two very fun games. I think the first match we had identical decks!
> 
> Week 8 Spy 2-0 against Storm Builder.


Congrats, stats updated. That division comes down to the last match. You both are in the playoffs, one as a Wild Card the other as a Division Champion. The difference is a first round bye. Who wants it?

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> you just might beat raven!


Get your match in Sylvestro!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Get your match in Sylvestro!


it is scheduled for half an hour!

----------


## Stormhawk

I am standing right next to him BTW, uh in game.  Otherwise that would be really weird.  :Wink: 

Storm Builder over  Loud Raker Guardian 2-0!   Then he beats me 2-0 in practice matches... so really its all about timing sometimes   :Wink:

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I am standing right next to him BTW, uh in game.  Otherwise that would be really weird. 
> 
> Storm Builder over  Loud Raker Guardian 2-0!   Then he beast me 2-0 in practice matches... so really its all about timing sometimes


You mean luck and mental battles?

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I am standing right next to him BTW, uh in game.  Otherwise that would be really weird.



Stats are updated. Waiting on the big one *Spy vs Raven* for The Avengers division title and the #1 seed in the playoffs!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Stats are updated. Waiting on the big one *Spy vs Raven* for The Avengers division title and the #1 seed in the playoffs!


<laughs> *How the HELL am I in that match??!!!*

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Stats are updated. Waiting on the big one *Spy vs Raven* for The Avengers division title and the #1 seed in the playoffs!


Suddenly all other matches feel insignificant  :Stick Out Tongue: !

----------


## Raven

#1 seed goes to Spy, I failed to show up for the 2 appointments we made to play this game... RL crap defeated me this week - the forfeit is all on me.
Spy, I cannot apologize enough for wasting your time, I very sorry about this.

----------


## Myst Sparrow

Well since I was out of town and could not get my final game in with Seamstress, can you give her the win?

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> #1 seed goes to Spy, I failed to show up for the 2 appointments we made to play this game... RL crap defeated me this week - the forfeit is all on me.
> Spy, I cannot apologize enough for wasting your time, I very sorry about this.


Done, hope you feel better.




> Well since I was out of town and could not get my final game in with Seamstress, can you give her the win?


Done.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*Shso card league II playoffs 2014*

Doom_-_Doom_Shall_Prevail!_VF.jpg

The seeding for the playoffs is as follows....

*Division Champions*

1-Gallant Centurion Spy 
2-The Tyrannical Mason 
3-Loud Raker Guardian
4-Storm Builder

*Wild Cards*
5-Fighting Raven
6-Breaking Wonderful Scientist

Congratulations to all, the 8 week league saw half the League drop out. It was a commitment to the card game and to each other that allowed us to finish. Now let's crown a champion.
The first round is as follows.....
 The Crazy 28 rule is in effect.
Matches will consist of a best 2 out of 3 format.

*FIRST ROUND 9/27 to 10/3*

*Fighting Raven vs Storm Builder* 

*Breaking Wonderful Scientist vs Loud Raker Guardian* 

*Top two seeds get a bye into the next round*

*Gallant Centurion Spy*

*The Tyrannical Mason*

*Good luck to all!!!!!*

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Good Luck to All!!!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> *Shso card league II playoffs 2014*
> 
> Doom_-_Doom_Shall_Prevail!_VF.jpg
> 
> The seeding for the playoffs is as follows....
> 
> *Division Champions*
> 
> 1-Gallant Centurion Spy 
> ...


Dag naggit Breaking a third game? Greaat was hoping to start the playoffs with a win!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> #1 seed goes to Spy, I failed to show up for the 2 appointments we made to play this game... RL crap defeated me this week - the forfeit is all on me.
> Spy, I cannot apologize enough for wasting your time, I very sorry about this.


No! I don't want it this way! It's a class move ceding victory, Raven. But, since you and I haven't asked for an extension, maybe Mason would let us play our match tonight.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> No! I don't want it this way! It's a class move ceding victory, Raven. But, since you and I haven't asked for an extension, maybe Mason would let us play our match tonight.


Extension granted, it's up to her. The winner would be first seed with a bye, the loser the first wild card and face *Storm Builder*.

----------


## Stormhawk

> Extension granted, it's up to her. The winner would be first seed with a bye, the loser the first wild card and face *Storm Builder*.


Either way I gotta step up my game... hmmm perhaps a card cave?  Deck tower?  Discard Mansion?.... these really aren't getting funnier.

I can't even get a golden fractal right now... anyone noticed a pattern with those yet?   :Wink: 

Also safe to assume Rogue can't steal powers from Vision right?  I just wonder if they are gonna break that rule in Marvel Heroes or not... forgive my scatterbrained post.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

> Either way I gotta step up my game... hmmm perhaps a card cave?  Deck tower?  Discard Mansion?.... these really aren't getting funnier.
> 
> I can't even get a golden fractal right now... anyone noticed a pattern with those yet?  
> 
> Also safe to assume Rogue can't steal powers from Vision right?  I just wonder if they are gonna break that rule in Marvel Heroes or not... forgive my scatterbrained post.


I'd "card spar" with you, but I think your friends list might be full... also I noticed an odd pattern one time when every time I mega-collected I would get the Golden Fractal... it seemed to happen 4 times, and then I had to log-off.  I was astonished that I kept getting them.   There are only 4 zones, so it would take 15 minutes to guarantee (4x megacollects) you find the golden fractal, and you could potentially do it in 5-10 minutes if you were quick enough to run around the other zones and seek out the golden fractal.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Can't believe I pulled this off. Mystique still had most of her cards left too

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Extension granted, it's up to her. The winner would be first seed with a bye, the loser the first wild card and face *Storm Builder*.


The weekend ends and the match Btwn Spy and Raven never materialized. The playoff schedule remains as is *Fighting Raven vs Storm Builder.* Please make contact with each other.

----------


## Stormhawk

> I'd "card spar" with you, but I think your friends list might be full... also I noticed an odd pattern one time when every time I mega-collected I would get the Golden Fractal... it seemed to happen 4 times, and then I had to log-off.  I was astonished that I kept getting them.   There are only 4 zones, so it would take 15 minutes to guarantee (4x megacollects) you find the golden fractal, and you could potentially do it in 5-10 minutes if you were quick enough to run around the other zones and seek out the golden fractal.


Yeah I guess right now I will have to make do with that, and just not having much time to mine for fractals  :Wink: 




> The weekend ends and the match Btwn Spy and Raven never materialized. The playoff schedule remains as is *Fighting Raven vs Storm Builder.* Please make contact with each other.


Ok, that should not be a problem.   :Cool:

----------


## Wombat Janitor

The blocking chart on the second battle of Rogue's easy quest is wrong on the wiki. It looks like someone accidentally copied over the chart from the first battle without changing it. I don't know how to generate a new graphic but here are what the blocks should come out to:

Energy - 3
Elemental - 10
Animal - 4
Tech - 11
Strength - 2
Speed - 8

----------


## Raven

> The blocking chart on the second battle of Rogue's easy quest is wrong on the wiki. It looks like someone accidentally copied over the chart from the first battle without changing it. I don't know how to generate a new graphic but here are what the blocks should come out to:
> 
> Energy - 3
> Elemental - 10
> Animal - 4
> Tech - 11
> Strength - 2
> Speed - 8


Shazam...

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Can't believe I pulled this off. Mystique still had most of her cards left too


I did a similar feat in a card battle with tyrannical once!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> *Shso card league II playoffs 2014*
> 
> *FIRST ROUND 9/27 to 10/3*
> 
> *Fighting Raven vs Storm Builder* 
> 
> *Breaking Wonderful Scientist vs Loud Raker Guardian*


What is the status of the scheduling for these matches?

----------


## Raven

> What is the status of the scheduling for these matches?


Status of the first one is it's over... Raven wins 2-1 over Storm Builder

Good games SB, you had me worried in each one.

----------


## Stormhawk

> Status of the first one is it's over... Raven wins 2-1 over Storm Builder
> 
> Good games SB, you had me worried in each one.


Thanks!  The one I won was truly a strong case of good/bad luck working very much against you.  Last one I never had the right blocks, and some high level cards in a low power game... plus your like freaking awesome.  :Wink:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Status of the first one is it's over... Raven wins 2-1 over Storm Builder
> 
> Good games SB, you had me worried in each one.





> Thanks!  The one I won was truly a strong case of good/bad luck working very much against you.  Last one I never had the right blocks, and some high level cards in a low power game... plus your like freaking awesome.


Congrats *Raven*, glad to see you back in the swing of things. *Storm Builder* thank you for your participation my friend.

*Fighting Raven moves on to the semi-finals!!!!*

----------


## MaskedTraveler

WOO!! CONGRATULATIONS!
-This is getting good-

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*Breaking Wonderful Scientist please respond to your opponent for your playoff match.*

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*SHSO CARD LEAGUE II PLAYOFFS 2014
*

*October 4th to October 10th*

*Breaking Wonderful Scientist*  has been eliminated via lack of participation. *Loud Raker Guardian* moves on.

*SEMI FINALS*

*Loud Raker Guardian vs The Tyrannical Mason

Fighting Raven vs Gallant Centurion Spy*

*Good Luck to all!!!!*

----------


## Stormhawk

Yes good luck to you all!   I know first hand you guys can really sling some cards, each battle is gonna be tough and likely close.   :Cool: 

And also thanks again to Mason for bringing cards back for me, now if only we could get more card quests in the game  :Wink:

----------


## Princess Glittering Crusader

Hey Mason, 
  I don't know if you remember me. Its been over a year I suppose since I played ^.^;; I recently started up SHSO again~ I still love the card game of course, I am getting back into the swing of things. I am not ready for league but I am down for card games and such if anyone would like to add me and once I am back in practice, I will be happy to participate in games with you all~ 

I noticed the cards are much more available than they were in the past, but it seems practically no new content was added in terms of quests? also it seems to expand collections its actually best to do so through mystery boxes... (thats exciting to grab some otherwise unavaliable cards, but the lack of new quests is kinda disheartning) that said, I have some I never did quite finish, so if you happen to see me in game, please feel free to add me~ I'm still playing around with mono decks (which seem to be frowned upon competitively)

Edit: oh wow, my spidey deck and storm deck aren't actually mono, yay me <3

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Hey Mason, 
>   I don't know if you remember me. Its been over a year I suppose since I played ^.^;; I recently started up SHSO again~ I still love the card game of course, I am getting back into the swing of things. I am not ready for league but I am down for card games and such if anyone would like to add me and once I am back in practice, I will be happy to participate in games with you all~ 
> 
> I noticed the cards are much more available than they were in the past, but it seems practically no new content was added in terms of quests? also it seems to expand collections its actually best to do so through mystery boxes... (thats exciting to grab some otherwise unavaliable cards, but the lack of new quests is kinda disheartning) that said, I have some I never did quite finish, so if you happen to see me in game, please feel free to add me~ I'm still playing around with mono decks (which seem to be frowned upon competitively)
> 
> Edit: oh wow, my spidey deck and storm deck aren't actually mono, yay me <3


Hey it's been a while. I will look for you in game. Yes. I returned over the summer and was stunned that there was no new card content. This League is actually wrapping up, but I'm keeping this thread open for the card lovers, as a place to meet and talk cards. There are a lot of good players here. So all card heads *Princess Glittering Crusader* is looking for some card playing buddies!!!

----------


## Princess Glittering Crusader

> Hey it's been a while. I will look for you in game. Yes. I returned over the summer and was stunned that there was no new card content. This League is actually wrapping up, but I'm keeping this thread open for the card lovers, as a place to meet and talk cards. There are a lot of good players here. So all card heads *Princess Glittering Crusader* is looking for some card playing buddies!!!


Yup! I am <3 I actually had a nice victory earlier with my spidey deck, I'm getting back into the swing of things. I finally got my second total webification, my deck works as well as one would hope 

http://i.imgur.com/HVoCJtK.jpg 

So yeah, would like to add people that like the card game ^.^ That said, it makes me sad that it seems the only way to get a lot of "planned" cards is the mystery boxes, that makes getting them that much more tricky

----------


## spidavenger

> Yes good luck to you all!   I know first hand you guys can really sling some cards, each battle is gonna be tough and likely close.  
> 
> And also thanks again to Mason for bringing cards back for me, now if only we could get more card quests in the game


Hey Princess Glittering Princess, I remember you, but you may not remember me. I'm Champion Urban Guard in game, but everyone calls me CUG. I would be happy to play cards with you as well.

I remember you and Brain Yak were always chatting on the forums. It was always fun reads.

Nice to have you back in the game. I just recently came back, as well. :Smile: 

*CUG*

----------


## Princess Glittering Crusader

> Hey Princess Glittering Princess, I remember you, but you may not remember me. I'm Champion Urban Guard in game, but everyone calls me CUG. I would be happy to play cards with you as well.
> 
> I remember you and Brain Yak were always chatting on the forums. It was always fun reads.
> 
> Nice to have you back in the game. I just recently came back, as well.
> 
> *CUG*


Hi, I do remember you ^.^ I miss Yak, hes probably the only reason I play even halfway decently, Mason and him taught me a lot.  I'm running around in game atm, feel free to add me. when I started again, I didn't know if anyone would remember me/still be around, so I cleared my  friends list and starting fresh.

(btw, its kinda odd how we all seem to get an urge to come back around the same time...)

----------


## spidavenger

> Hi, I do remember you ^.^ I miss Yak, hes probably the only reason I play even halfway decently, Mason and him taught me a lot.  I'm running around in game atm, feel free to add me. when I started again, I didn't know if anyone would remember me/still be around, so I cleared my  friends list and starting fresh.
> 
> (btw, its kinda odd how we all seem to get an urge to come back around the same time...)


It is funny, everyone has come back within the last 3 months. Sometimes you have to take a break from the game. I took a year and a half off. It was much needed break. The next time I'm on, I will see if your on.

Cheers! :Smile: 

*CUG*

----------


## magenta

> Hi, I do remember you ^.^ I miss Yak, hes probably the only reason I play even halfway decently, Mason and him taught me a lot.  I'm running around in game atm, feel free to add me. when I started again, I didn't know if anyone would remember me/still be around, so I cleared my  friends list and starting fresh.
> 
> (btw, its kinda odd how we all seem to get an urge to come back around the same time...)


Hi, I remember you from the old card thread! I made a stab at resurrecting some of the content that was lost, but then I got distracted. I should really finish copying over the main page links at least.
http://superherosquadonline.wikispac...Card+Game+Help

DD had a link on the main page to what he called:
"Purchasing Strategy : Glittering Princess's Booster Buying Theory (The GP Theory)"




> can anyone confirm this? just something I kinda noticed, I was playing a lot with rogue and gambit when I bought some unleashed, and I got a ton of wolvie cards (even though I wanted jean...) and lately I been playing my spider man deck, and I got hulk cards from unleashed mostly. so then I played a few games with my hulk deck and got spider man cards. So to test something out, I played my wolvie deck for 3 games, and bought a pack, and sure enough I got another destiny entwined....could the cards you play reflect the "odds" of the cards you pull? does this mean you can influence what you get?
> 
> edit: on a side note, yak, when I got my thor super rare cards (two, but I don't buy as many packs as everyone else seems to) I was playing my storm deck a lot~


BTW, I see Yak on Marvel Heroes occasionally, so he's still around in some fashion.

----------


## Princess Glittering Crusader

Thanks Magenta ^.^

I was wondering, should I add my spidey deck to the wiki? It has some hard to get rares, but they can be substituted, its a fairly simple deck which combos insanely well

edit: nevermind, I noticed koala has a very similar deck in chaining cards article, mines a tad different but the main concept is the same. 

Sorry mason, somehow I couldn't connect, as such, I am gonna eat dinner and try again afterwards

NEW edit; I pulled an adamantium bones <3 3 more to go (its expensive, but wolvie sorely lacks red blocks)

----------


## CenturianSpy

In 3 *EPIC* card games, Spy beats Raven 2-1. That last match was one for the ages!

----------


## Princess Glittering Crusader

> In 3 *EPIC* card games, Spy beats Raven 2-1. That last match was one for the ages!


Sounds interesting *eyes sparkle* I'm gonna send you a friend invite, I would love to play cards with you sometimes when you are up for it

----------


## Raven

> In 3 *EPIC* card games, Spy beats Raven 2-1. That last match was one for the ages!


With about 3 cards left each I thought you had it... then lucky block and I thought I it had... then you block and my keeper misfires... then you had it. 

Second game was brutal for me, first 9 or 10 cards I drew must have been the highest level cards in my whole deck and that was not a high power deck by any means, add in that all the blocks I needed seemed to be at  the bottom of the deck and you were just slaughtering me while I sat there passing my turn... frustrating as hell.

But well played, you deserved the win and I guess you're officially my nemesis now!

----------


## Princess Glittering Crusader

> With about 3 cards left each I thought you had it... then lucky block and I thought I it had... then you block and my keeper misfires... then you had it. 
> 
> Second game was brutal for me, first 9 or 10 cards I drew must have been the highest level cards in my whole deck and that was not a high power deck by any means, add in that all the blocks I needed seemed to be at  the bottom of the deck and you were just slaughtering me while I sat there passing my turn... frustrating as hell.
> 
> But well played, you deserved the win and I guess you're officially my nemesis now!


That sounds so intense :O I wish there was a spectator function for card games... I love those kinds of games the most, its why I am so addicted to the card game, when you get down to those last 10 cards and it can go either way and you are trying to remember did you use 4 orange blocks or was it 5?

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> In 3 *EPIC* card games, Spy beats Raven 2-1. That last match was one for the ages!





> With about 3 cards left each I thought you had it... then lucky block and I thought I it had... then you block and my keeper misfires... then you had it. 
> 
> Second game was brutal for me, first 9 or 10 cards I drew must have been the highest level cards in my whole deck and that was not a high power deck by any means, add in that all the blocks I needed seemed to be at  the bottom of the deck and you were just slaughtering me while I sat there passing my turn... frustrating as hell.
> 
> But well played, you deserved the win and I guess you're officially my nemesis now!


Well played *Spy*, well played!! This series was the highlight of this card league.* Raven* you are a truly great competitor and one of the great card players for the ages! Thank you for participating my friend.
Congratulations to *Gallant Centurion Spy* for an incredible victory!!! 


*Gallant Centurion Spy moves on to the Championship!!!!!*


My Match with *Loud Raker Guardian* is on for 6pm today. stay tuned!!!!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Loud Raker Guardian, I see you are in game. This is the 5th card game request. Wake up dude!!!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Sylvestro, you show up 30 minutes late, after being a no show a couple of days ago, play one round and decide to leave saying you'll be back in 20 minutes really? Do I have a family, stuff to do? Do you care? Everyone has real life, your just irresponsible. Don't join league's, schedule matches if you can't keep your commitments. I been trying to set up this match since Saturday...I got to go if I see you later I do, if not I will disqualify us both....

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Sylvestro, you show up 30 minutes late, after being a no show a couple of days ago, play one round and decide to leave saying you'll be back in 20 minutes really? Do I have a family, stuff to do? Do you care? Everyone had real life, *you're* just irresponsible. Don't join league's, schedule matches if you can't keep your commitments. I been trying to set up this match since Saturday...I got to go if I see you later I do, if not I will disqualify us both....


screw it! Ignore this post it willbe blissful

----------


## sylvestro1299

I actually defeated Mason 2-0!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*SHSO CARD LEAGUE II CHAMPIOSHIP 2014*

*October 11th to October 17th*


*Loud Raker Guardian vs Gallant Centurion Spy*

*Good luck gentlemen!!!!*

----------


## sylvestro1299

> *SHSO CARD LEAGUE II CHAMPIOSHIP 2014*
> 
> *October 11th to October 17th*
> 
> 
> *Loud Raker Guardian vs Gallant Centurion Spy*
> 
> *Good luck gentlemen!!!!*


wow just noticed that the semi finalists were 2 women and 2 men! also gallant this will be our second match good luck@!!

----------


## Princess Glittering Crusader

good luck in the finals guys :O I want to play you two if you ever see me in game <3 although missions and achievements are getting in the way of my card playing... but I need to do them to have the fractals to buy more cards...

----------


## sylvestro1299

> good luck in the finals guys :O I want to play you two if you ever see me in game <3 although missions and achievements are getting in the way of my card playing... but I need to do them to have the fractals to buy more cards...


I am not so much focused on achievements as every one else but I am trying to get the card shark achievement so I'll verse you! Also all the league players from the beginning have beaten me so you should play them all. I have come here thru sheer luck. Also TMM thanks for your coaching you have given me second place

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I am not so much focused on achievements as every one else but I am trying to get the card shark achievement so I'll verse you! Also all the league players from the beginning have beaten me so you should play them all. I have come here thru sheer luck. Also TMM thanks for your coaching you have given me second place


I remember the first time we played and you have improved in your deck building dramatically. Good luck in the finals. Get it in early contact with Spy now, and if you set a time show up!!!

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

> good luck in the finals guys :O I want to play you two if you ever see me in game <3 although missions and achievements are getting in the way of my card playing... but I need to do them to have the fractals to buy more cards...


Hello, and welcome back.  I'm heavily into the card game and if you (or anyone else in the Card League) is online at the same time I definitely will invite you.  

Also guys I have a "Deck Feature", a couple of "Match Features", and just a general "look at the funny things that have happened while I played cards" type of posts in the can... may take a couple of months to put everything together, but it will be a fun surprise.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Hello, and welcome back.  I'm heavily into the card game and if you (or anyone else in the Card League) is online at the same time I definitely will invite you.  
> 
> Also guys I have a "Deck Feature", a couple of "Match Features", and just a general "look at the funny things that have happened while I played cards" type of posts in the can... may take a couple of months to put everything together, but it will be a fun surprise.


Oh cool you wanna do gimmicky decks? Like all keepers or alll rise of heroes or lvl 1 cards?

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Hello, and welcome back.  I'm heavily into the card game and if you (or anyone else in the Card League) is online at the same time I definitely will invite you.  
> 
> Also guys I have a "Deck Feature", a couple of "Match Features", and just a general "look at the funny things that have happened while I played cards" type of posts in the can... may take a couple of months to put everything together, but it will be a fun surprise.


Looking forward to that *Sir Poet*. Now that the Card League is coming to a close anyone that wants to share tips, deck building strategies or anything card related for all to enjoy, feel free.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

> Oh cool you wanna do gimmicky decks? Like all keepers or alll rise of heroes or lvl 1 cards?


I've got a deck feature on "Annoying Orange Keepers" deck I made that I've been holding since one of the opponents was Mason.  I've got a match feature I played against someone who had what appeared to be a deck with a bunch of rare Ms. Marvel's (I just thought it would be cool to record). 

I plan on doing something similar to the series of posts I put up earlier.  I've got plenty of content and ideas, just not much time... and I'd rather be using my time doing card games... so I'll be working on putting these together when no one is interested in playing cards (which is late many nights).

----------


## Princess Glittering Crusader

can I post some of my decks then? :O I would love to get some tips and ideas on improving, also I reaaaaaaaaaaally need to stop putting off card quests. Now that I finished my destiny achievements, I plan to finish all them. There is some dark justice cards I have to consider using :O

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I've got a deck feature on "Annoying Orange Keepers" deck I made that I've been holding since one of the opponents was Mason.  I've got a match feature I played against someone who had what appeared to be a deck with a bunch of rare Ms. Marvel's (I just thought it would be cool to record). 
> 
> I plan on doing something similar to the series of posts I put up earlier.  I've got plenty of content and ideas, just not much time... and I'd rather be using my time doing card games... so I'll be working on putting these together when no one is interested in playing cards (which is late many nights).


I remember that "Annoying Orange Keepers" deck, it was quite that...lol.




> can I post some of my decks then? :O I would love to get some tips and ideas on improving, also I reaaaaaaaaaaally need to stop putting off card quests. Now that I finished my destiny achievements, I plan to finish all them. There is some dark justice cards I have to consider using :O


Please do Princess, remember give us your thought process in putting the deck together.

----------


## Justice Crazy Berserker

Hello Cardies,

I'd like introduce myself and express interest in becoming a part of this card group. I have been a SHSO player since the beginning and really only play this game for the card battles. I stopped playing for a while, but came back when "Recharged" happened. Being able to use all my saved up gold/fractals on Unleashed packs was a great incentive to come back. So far I've liked all the changes they've been implementing. I look forward to the new Card Achievements mentioned in the last Squad Time episode. 

Really the card portion sells this whole game for me. I'm always open to card games and card friends. I've probably random battled a few of you before. (A belated hello and GGs to any of you that recognize me.) I'd also be very interested in playing if a new card league started up. Please feel free to friend me for some matches. I'm usually playing in the deep hours of the night, due to my work schedule, or in the early afternoons. I'm pleased to find a place to discuss decks and strategies. 

Nice to greet you all,

Justice Crazy Berserker

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Hello Cardies,
> 
> I'd like introduce myself and express interest in becoming a part of this card group. I have been a SHSO player since the beginning and really only play this game for the card battles. I stopped playing for a while, but came back when "Recharged" happened. Being able to use all my saved up gold/fractals on Unleashed packs was a great incentive to come back. So far I've liked all the changes they've been implementing. I look forward to the new Card Achievements mentioned in the last Squad Time episode. 
> 
> Really the card portion sells this whole game for me. I'm always open to card games and card friends. I've probably random battled a few of you before. (A belated hello and GGs to any of you that recognize me.) I'd also be very interested in playing if a new card league started up. Please feel free to friend me for some matches. I'm usually playing in the deep hours of the night, due to my work schedule, or in the early afternoons. I'm pleased to find a place to discuss decks and strategies. 
> 
> Nice to greet you all,
> 
> Justice Crazy Berserker


Welcome *Justice Crazy Berserker*, you found Utopia of SHSO card players. I play the part of Scott Summers here, gathering my card loving mutants from extinction. I returned in August after being away for a little over a year. About five minutes later, I restarted the card league, LOL. Look over the thread, and look for us. Maybe we can schedule a time to meet and rock out on some matches. You found the place for card lovers, we have outstanding players here. Hope to see you in game soon.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

> Hello Cardies,
> 
> I'd like introduce myself and express interest in becoming a part of this card group. I have been a SHSO player since the beginning and really only play this game for the card battles. I stopped playing for a while, but came back when "Recharged" happened. Being able to use all my saved up gold/fractals on Unleashed packs was a great incentive to come back. So far I've liked all the changes they've been implementing. I look forward to the new Card Achievements mentioned in the last Squad Time episode. 
> 
> Really the card portion sells this whole game for me. I'm always open to card games and card friends. I've probably random battled a few of you before. (A belated hello and GGs to any of you that recognize me.) I'd also be very interested in playing if a new card league started up. Please feel free to friend me for some matches. I'm usually playing in the deep hours of the night, due to my work schedule, or in the early afternoons. I'm pleased to find a place to discuss decks and strategies. 
> 
> Nice to greet you all,
> 
> Justice Crazy Berserker


Yes, I've played you 12 times (at least) and you've kicked my butt 10 of those times.  You are a formidable opponent and even though I've lost most times to you, it is always a pleasure when I match-up with someone who is not playing "Wolverine's Starter Deck" -- and a challenge.  I'm familiar playing against you, and you build ruthless, no-mercy, take-no-prisoner decks (which is true about everyone in this thread).  Welcome to the only place around to discuss the SHSO Card Game!  I'm happy that I'm able to communicate to someone I've matched up against a lot.   

I play deep into the night as well (I'm on Pacific-US times), which is why I've matched up a lot against you.

----------


## Justice Crazy Berserker

Mason, thanks for the welcome. I'd love to schedule a time to duel it out with ya'. Usually I'm available all day on Thursdays and Sunday Early Afternoon. Would that Work for you?

-

Oh yeah! Wassup, Poet! You're always one of my dreaded (favorite) match-ups. Mostly I am always jealousy of that super sweet nickname you got yourself. How long did you randomize before you got that? I also think you're a player I've seen since the beginning 3 and some years ago. I could be wrong.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Mason, thanks for the welcome. I'd love to schedule a time to duel it out with ya'. Usually I'm available all day on Thursdays and Sunday Early Afternoon. Would that Work for you?


You're quite welcome. A Sunday afternoon Card Duel would be splendid. Let's touch base during the week, see if we could go this Sunday.

----------


## sylvestro1299

Mr Gallant centurion Spy, sir. Could you please play the games today?

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

Can you guys make sure you capture/report in some manner the championship games?

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Can you guys make sure you capture/report in some manner the championship games?


I will abuse the light shot tool I have but gallant must be patient for that.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> *SHSO CARD LEAGUE II CHAMPIOSHIP 2014*
> 
> *October 11th to October 17th*
> 
> 
> *Loud Raker Guardian vs Gallant Centurion Spy*
> 
> *Good luck gentlemen!!!!*


I re-started the Card League at the suggestion from *Fighting Raven* She had been a participant in the first Card League and wanted to compete in that setting again, so did I. I asked if there was enough interest and 16 participants applied. I made the league two matches a week which I did not think is a large amount. Facing each player once (in concept) would make for a total of 8 weeks.
I always called it a League and not a tournament because a League is ongoing and long term. The first League was 20 players and lasted six months!!!!
Only for true card lovers, I said....
The common problem for both Leagues was lack of commitment. This current incarnation we lost more than half of the participants. And now I have a Championship Match that is missing in action....
I don't really know what to take of this.....Is the card game really dead....
Maybe the devs see something, we don't.....
I know there a card lovers out there, how do I reach them, how do I engage them....
I'm currently thinking of a floating system where a pool of players register and anytime your in game you can send invites for matches, a challenge match like the wild west. The player can decline and continue their own thing but If the challenger accepts the winner posts their victory and gets credit. The first player to a certain amount of victories is the Champion. It could be called *The Manhunter Tournament*, It would give card players the freedom to compete at their pace.... I don't know.
And you gentlemen that went past the time frame for this "Championship Match", what are your intentions?
Please feel free to comment and bounce around ideas......about the direction we should take.....

----------


## Raven

> I re-started the Card League at the suggestion from *Fighting Raven* She had been a participant in the first Card League and wanted to compete in that setting again, so did I. I asked if there was enough interest and 16 participants applied. I made the league two matches a week which I did not think is a large amount. Facing each player once (in concept) would make for a total of 8 weeks.
> I always called it a League and not a tournament because a League is ongoing and long term. The first League was 20 players and lasted six months!!!!
> Only for true card lovers, I said....
> The common problem for both Leagues was lack of commitment. This current incarnation we lost more than half of the participants. And now I have a Championship Match that is missing in action....
> I don't really know what to take of this.....Is the card game really dead....
> Maybe the devs see something, we don't.....
> I know there a card lovers out there, how do I reach them, how do I engage them....
> I'm currently thinking of a floating system where a pool of players register and anytime your in game you can send invites for matches, a challenge match like the wild west. The player can decline and continue their own thing but If the challenger accepts the winner posts their victory and gets credit. The first player to a certain amount of victories is the Champion. It could be called *The Manhunter Tournament*, It would give card players the freedom to compete at their pace.... I don't know.
> And you gentlemen that went past the time frame for this "Championship Match", what are your intentions?
> Please feel free to comment and bounce around ideas......about the direction we should take.....



Mason thanks for all the great work you have done in organizing both leagues and managing the player commitments. Maybe we can pick up again if The devs ever breath new life into the card game.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> I re-started the Card League at the suggestion from *Fighting Raven* She had been a participant in the first Card League and wanted to compete in that setting again, so did I. I asked if there was enough interest and 16 participants applied. I made the league two matches a week which I did not think is a large amount. Facing each player once (in concept) would make for a total of 8 weeks.
> I always called it a League and not a tournament because a League is ongoing and long term. The first League was 20 players and lasted six months!!!!
> Only for true card lovers, I said....
> The common problem for both Leagues was lack of commitment. This current incarnation we lost more than half of the participants. And now I have a Championship Match that is missing in action....
> I don't really know what to take of this.....Is the card game really dead....
> Maybe the devs see something, we don't.....
> I know there a card lovers out there, how do I reach them, how do I engage them....
> I'm currently thinking of a floating system where a pool of players register and anytime your in game you can send invites for matches, a challenge match like the wild west. The player can decline and continue their own thing but If the challenger accepts the winner posts their victory and gets credit. The first player to a certain amount of victories is the Champion. It could be called *The Manhunter Tournament*, It would give card players the freedom to compete at their pace.... I don't know.
> And you gentlemen that went past the time frame for this "Championship Match", what are your intentions?
> Please feel free to comment and bounce around ideas......about the direction we should take.....


That is much better that way people whose RNG is great like me dont auto forward to the finals that easily! Also players who got very few matches like pyrebomb will have equal opportunities. I greatly apologize from my and spy's behalf as we couldnt set up the match yesterday or rest of the week due to lack of contact and how busy spy was, I deeply apologize for it again. I am very interested in rise of heroes only card match and easy quest only cards tournaments as it has an even playing field that way (well a bit more even)

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

> I re-started the Card League at the suggestion from *Fighting Raven* She had been a participant in the first Card League and wanted to compete in that setting again, so did I. I asked if there was enough interest and 16 participants applied. I made the league two matches a week which I did not think is a large amount. Facing each player once (in concept) would make for a total of 8 weeks.
> I always called it a League and not a tournament because a League is ongoing and long term. The first League was 20 players and lasted six months!!!!
> Only for true card lovers, I said....
> The common problem for both Leagues was lack of commitment. This current incarnation we lost more than half of the participants. And now I have a Championship Match that is missing in action....
> I don't really know what to take of this.....Is the card game really dead....
> Maybe the devs see something, we don't.....
> I know there a card lovers out there, how do I reach them, how do I engage them....
> I'm currently thinking of a floating system where a pool of players register and anytime your in game you can send invites for matches, a challenge match like the wild west. The player can decline and continue their own thing but If the challenger accepts the winner posts their victory and gets credit. The first player to a certain amount of victories is the Champion. It could be called *The Manhunter Tournament*, It would give card players the freedom to compete at their pace.... I don't know.
> And you gentlemen that went past the time frame for this "Championship Match", what are your intentions?
> Please feel free to comment and bounce around ideas......about the direction we should take.....


That sounds like something I remember from the old Doom/Quake days -- when multiplayer games were limited to 1 on 1 -- we called it a "Ladder" and there were certain rules on who you could challenge in the "Ladder" based on the rankings.  I've thought that might be a better way to enjoy the card game, but to be frank, reviving the card league and even getting interest has been enough.  Wouldn't you say the revival of this thread is reason enough to not be discouraged?

I think it might be harder for new players to enjoy the card game because it's so hard to get new packs.... Rise of the Hero cards used to be free when you spun the wheel -- now they are 500 fractals.  The Rise of Hero boosters should be 50 fractal -- that way at least new players can complete the Rise of Heroes decks.  I guess the flip-side is that the card Quests are easier to acquire...

----------


## sylvestro1299

> That sounds like something I remember from the old Doom/Quake days -- when multiplayer games were limited to 1 on 1 -- we called it a "Ladder" and there were certain rules on who you could challenge in the "Ladder" based on the rankings.  I've thought that might be a better way to enjoy the card game, but to be frank, reviving the card league and even getting interest has been enough.  Wouldn't you say the revival of this thread is reason enough to not be discouraged?
> 
> I think it might be harder for new players to enjoy the card game because it's so hard to get new packs.... Rise of the Hero cards used to be free when you spun the wheel -- now they are 500 fractals.  The Rise of Hero boosters should be 50 fractal -- that way at least new players can complete the Rise of Heroes decks.  I guess the flip-side is that the card Quests are easier to acquire...


I agree ^^. I also have found a new love for gimmick decks! My all keepers deck is quite fun to use and had a few good runs. Anyone have ideas for any gimmick decks that are theoretically awful? Also how about a make the deck five minutes before the match and get rid of it after games?

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

> I agree ^^. I also have found a new love for gimmick decks! My all keepers deck is quite fun to use and had a few good runs. Anyone have ideas for any gimmick decks that are theoretically awful? Also how about a make the deck five minutes before the match and get rid of it after games?


What do you mean by "gimmick"?  The only problem with keeper-type deck is there are some wicked anti-keeper cards... Jean Grey's "All your opponents hit them for 2-damage".... that has to be one that is in mind when building a competitive deck (since you have no idea what your opponent is doing).  There's also a Cyclops card dual-factor which is wicked.  But I don't think "All Keepers" is really a gimmick... I've built "Annoying Avengers Keepers" deck, I've built "Annoying X-men Keepers" deck... my dream is to have enough copies of "X-Woman" that I'll be able to make a really wicked X-men keeper deck (well, with the point being to get that one keeper in play. 

By awful do you mean to resurrect the "cheap" discussion we had awhile back?  Also, I don't understand what you mean when  you use the term "Good RNG".  My "Annoying Orange Keepers" -- I consider it a "theme" but not really a "gimmick"... hopefully I'll have enough down time and effort to put a good write-up with graphics... etc.  I pretty much use themed decks all of the time... Fantastic 4, X-men, Avengers, Keepers, Healing... I don't typically think of it as a gimmick.  

Also -- does anyone have a copy of "Improving the Odds", (Deadpool, ***)?  That is one card that neither of my accounts has a copy of... even though I've been purchasing Unleashed boosters for awhile and between them have at least 1 copy of that card.  

I also can't figure out the pattern for the SUPER-RARE cards.  I always thought it was "one in every 8" that was supposed to be SUPER RARE.  So for Unleashed -- Digging Bionic Glider -- I've opened 107 Unleashed Booster Packs.  The SUPER-RARE cards I've gotten were on packs: 4, 20, 23, 28, 35, 38, 48, 49, 52, 67, 69, 80, 84, 87, 90, 93, 107.  That rate is better than 1 in 8... but can't figure out a pattern.  

For "Villians' Fury" on The Sir Poet -- I've opened 48 booster cards and gotten only 3 SUPER-Rare cards: 19, 22, and 44.  
For "Unleashed" On The Sir Poet: opened 37 booster packs and gotten 3 SUPER-RARE cards: 13, 30 and 31.  
Both of those are worse than the "1 in 8 Upgrades to a SUPER RARE".  

Bionic Glider has also had better luck with getting heroes in the boxes too.... hmmmmm....

----------


## sylvestro1299

> What do you mean by "gimmick"?  The only problem with keeper-type deck is there are some wicked anti-keeper cards... Jean Grey's "All your opponents hit them for 2-damage".... that has to be one that is in mind when building a competitive deck (since you have no idea what your opponent is doing).  There's also a Cyclops card dual-factor which is wicked.  But I don't think "All Keepers" is really a gimmick... I've built "Annoying Avengers Keepers" deck, I've built "Annoying X-men Keepers" deck... my dream is to have enough copies of "X-Woman" that I'll be able to make a really wicked X-men keeper deck (well, with the point being to get that one keeper in play. 
> 
> By awful do you mean to resurrect the "cheap" discussion we had awhile back?  Also, I don't understand what you mean when  you use the term "Good RNG".  My "Annoying Orange Keepers" -- I consider it a "theme" but not really a "gimmick"... hopefully I'll have enough down time and effort to put a good write-up with graphics... etc.  I pretty much use themed decks all of the time...


I'm sorry. I have been playing too much hearthstone,when I said gimmick I meant themes that are unusual and gain a lot of curiosity (like my complete RNG based decks in hearthstone that have no regular cards  and theme decks that have synergy are pretty usual hence I want to forge decks that are terrible theoretically but have some good runs (lot of repetition involved from the first post huh?). I want to develop my skills of individually assessing each card. For example anticipate your enemy is a great card to increase chances of lucky block ( but RNG still takes over). Speaking of which I'm thinking of making a complete luck based deck(scarlet witch comes to mind). Anyways when I said gimmick I meant unusual themes that arrouse curiosity ( I know my engrish is so bad that even dogs can correct me ( how the hell does one confuse theme with gimmick? Is this guy a fool? ))

RNG means "random number generator" although it doesn't make grammatical sense it is usually referred to as luck (in the HS community at least). Sorry for completely random post with no organization whatsoever.

----------


## Justice Crazy Berserker

Poet,

I believe the phrase "1 in every 8 packs" is a roundabout way of stating RNG percentages. You should see that phrase as meaning you have of 12.5% of the pack's rare becoming a super rare. Your first sample spread of pack opening showing is large and reveals that you had a 15.88% success rate. Those percentages are pretty similar and perhaps you were a tad on the lucky side of the random number generator. You second spreads, albeit low, show 6-8% drop rate. Which I guess is pretty unlucky. I think that there is no pattern, just random numbers. 

But even so, I still have more "Improving the Odds" than you. :P


-

Adding to the gimmick deck discussion, 

Perhaps it would be best to view these terms as a set restrictions in deck building for league runs and small tournaments. 

For example:

Expansion Limited (ie. Quests, Rise of Heroes, Unleashed, Villains' Fury. Dark Justice.)
Theme Limited (ie. Only Certain Characters, Groups, Power Levels, Factors, etc.)
Banning Cards (ie. Tournaments where we play with a list of voted upon banned cards and restrictions.)

-

Raker,

My favorite awful theoretical theme/gimmick/fanshipping deck is my *Deadpool and Spider-Man Best Friends Forever!* deck. I just want it to work so bad, and it just performs even more badly. :*(   Also, what's up wid Hearthstone, kid????

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Poet,
> 
> I believe the phrase "1 in every 8 packs" is a roundabout way of stating RNG percentages. You should see that phrase as meaning you have of 12.5% of the pack's rare becoming a super rare. Your first sample spread of pack opening showing is large and reveals that you had a 15.88% success rate. Those percentages are pretty similar and perhaps you were a tad on the lucky side of the random number generator. You second spreads, albeit low, show 6-8% drop rate. Which I guess is pretty unlucky. I think that there is no pattern, just random numbers. 
> 
> But even so, I still have more "Improving the Odds" than you. :P
> 
> 
> -
> 
> ...


One of my most hated marvel characters with one of my favourites ill try making a deck with them!

----------


## CenturianSpy

Spy beats Loud Raker Guardian 2-0 in the Championship Match. 



Thanks to all who played in the tourney! It was a blast! Thanks to Mason (and the patience it takes) for running this!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Spy beats Loud Raker Guardian 2-0 in the Championship Match. 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all who played in the tourney! It was a blast! Thanks to Mason (and the patience it takes) for running this!


I would say good games. Also I apologize for not screenshotting the match as i was not prepared (Illidan Stormrage). It was a straight up loss with no chance of coming back and his luck played a major factor i did have a few misplays underestimating spy's luck

Edit: Also appreciate the sarcasm  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I would say good games. Also I apologize for not screenshotting the match as i was not prepared (Illidan Stormrage). It was a straight up loss with no chance of coming back and his luck played a major factor i did have a few misplays underestimating spy's luck
> 
> Edit: Also appreciate the sarcasm


<laughs> No sarcasm. I'm shocked I won the tourney!!! I did luck out with my two deck choices, though! That first game was one lucky block away from being close!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*Gallant Centurion Spy
2014 Card League Champion*

Congrats to you Spy, well deserved. Thanks to all who participated. Working on concepts to keep competitive card matches going with top players.* The Manhunter Tournament* might be the way of the future. I will be PMing you Spy, so you can receive your championship prize. Now that the League has ended the conversation can be open and we can discuss decks, deck building favorite cards and such. And for a quick quiz, what three cards are in almost every deck I build? I call them Mason cards, let's see who has been paying attention.

----------


## sylvestro1299

> *Gallant Centurion Spy
> 2014 Card League Champion*
> 
> Congrats to you Spy, well deserved. Thanks to all who participated. Working on concepts to keep competitive card matches going with top players.* The Manhunter Tournament* might be the way of the future. I will be PMing you Spy, so you can receive your championship prize. Now that the League has ended the conversation can be open and we can discuss decks, deck building favorite cards and such. And for a quick quiz, what three cards are in almost every deck I build? I call them Mason cards, let's see who has been paying attention.


Supernatural soda, sliced in half and uhh that power decreasing card can't remember.

----------


## sylvestro1299

I am trying hard to make this deadpool and spidey deck to work http://prntscr.com/4y5suy its just too hard!

----------


## CenturianSpy

Here's my Fantastic Four deck that did quite well in the tourney because mainly of *Loop De Loop* and *Quick Save*. All photos taken from our wiki.





This deck is FANTASTIC against "healer" decks but is vulnerable to energy and strength decks. Since this is _also_ an "energy" deck, it favors you, BUT is still vulnerable. And not too many of you folks play a strength deck in tourneys...

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Supernatural soda, sliced in half and uhh that power decreasing card can't remember.


Scarlet_Witch_-_Supernatural_Soda.jpg Elektra_-_Slice_in_Half.jpg Blade_-_Night_Knight.jpg

----------


## Justice Crazy Berserker

> I am trying hard to make this deadpool and spidey deck to work http://prntscr.com/4y5suy its just too hard!


This is my, with the cards I have access to, best working version of
*DEADPOOL AND SPIDER-MAN BEST FRIENDS FOREVER!*

4x Here Comes the Spider-Man
3x Improving The Odds
4x Strength of the Spiders
2x Spider-Sense
3x Spider-Strikes
4x Web-Slinger
3x Risk It All
4x You Can Count On Me
4x You Gotta Be Kidding Me!
1x Smell Ya Later!
4x Accelerated Healing
1x The Harder They Fall
3x Fancy Footwork


If I had them I would replace 1x You Gotta Be Kidding Me, Smell Ya Later & The Harder They Fall with 3x Personal Theme Song

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Scarlet_Witch_-_Supernatural_Soda.jpg Elektra_-_Slice_in_Half.jpg Blade_-_Night_Knight.jpg


Close enough. I thought of that healing card but I don't think I saw it in ur cap deck that's why I didn't put it , also I only have one copy of it time to obtain more!

----------


## sylvestro1299

> Here's my Fantastic Four deck that did quite well in the tourney because mainly of *Loop De Loop* and *Quick Save*. All photos taken from our wiki.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This deck is FANTASTIC against "healer" decks but is vulnerable to energy and strength decks. Since this is _also_ an "energy" deck, it favors you, BUT is still vulnerable. And not too many of you folks play a strength deck in tourneys...


Damn it gallant I as gonna use my hulk deck but I thought everybody would be cautious about them! Nooooooo , also a card deck with uneven block scheme never heard of such a thing. Guess I should've stop following the rules and make a more aggressive deck.

----------


## Raven

> Damn it gallant I as gonna use my hulk deck but I thought everybody would be cautious about them! Nooooooo , also a card deck with uneven block scheme never heard of such a thing. Guess I should've stop following the rules and make a more aggressive deck.


Hmmm well I can see now why my purple/green x-men deck destroyed this but my wolverine and mostly red hulk decks had a hard time. I'm also not so sold on such an unbalanced defense, although hedging your bet towards a healer deck in league/tournament play is definitely wise.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

> Hmmm well I can see now why my purple/green x-men deck destroyed this but my wolverine and mostly red hulk decks had a hard time. I'm also not so sold on such an unbalanced defense, although hedging your bet towards a healer deck in league/tournament play is definitely wise.


How do you say --- "Vulnerable to Erase Your Destiny!".  That's quite a gutsy defense given the first lesson I learned playing the card game was "Always hold an Energy Block to counter Erase Your Destiny".  Then after playing Mason so much it was "Always hold a speed-block to counter Slice-in-Half".  Especially since you'll be drawing cards out -- you'd have to hope to pick the Energy block back up with "Quick Save" [I guess that is what you eluded to].  

Thanks for sharing -- I'm also interested in seeing the power distribution -- I typically think ~ 15-20 beyond Level 7 and that fits the bill.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Damn it gallant I as gonna use my hulk deck but I thought everybody would be cautious about them! Nooooooo , also a card deck with uneven block scheme never heard of such a thing. Guess I should've stop following the rules and make a more aggressive deck.


I think a big part of card matches is knowing your opponent well enough to make an educated guess of what they will *NOT* play. I think it is a mistake to play 'block-balanced' decks in tourneys, you have to use a some guts to beat many of the tourney players.




> Hmmm well I can see now why my purple/green x-men deck destroyed this but my wolverine and mostly red hulk decks had a hard time. I'm also not so sold on such an unbalanced defense, although hedging your bet towards a healer deck in league/tournament play is definitely wise.


Yeah, this deck was 7-2 in the tourney. Once again, an unbalanced deck is gutsy, but I think it outweighs the risk _especially_ in the latter rounds after you feel out your opponents.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

I'll call this post -- *STUPID SHSO CARD TRICKS*.  These are some fun card game moments I captured in the past couple of months and thought it would be fun to share them.  Hope you all can relate to these snippets.  

This first one is one I'll title *Miracle Comeback*.  



Yes, I was playing a high-power,  but I did not expect to come back.  The bottom card of my deck was "Eternal Sorcery" and I didn't even need to play the 2nd card... woohoo! 

Next we have, *Game Ends on Power 6*.  



This was done completely with "Webstacle Course" and not using "Total Webification".  This was a perfect storm since not only were my cards working, the coin was working for me (not flipping heads), AND my opponent had a high power-level deck.  The power level of the final cards in his deck were: 4, 1 (he blocked with it), 10, 10, 7, 4, 1 (none of these made it to his hand).  His hand was: 15, 11, 6, 2, 8, 7, 7, 8. Even though my turn has Power Level 6, that was *after* a heads coin flip -- his power level may have been 6 or 7 for 1 turn but that was it.  I've never had such a good suppression game in my life as this one.  At the end his power level was 5.... the coin flipped heads for me to make it 6.    

Next -- *One Of These Things is Not Like the Other * 


Guess what happened?  Making that happen was always one of my dreams.  I made quick work of my opponent and really didn't need my Avenger friend to help me out -- Thief and Rogue plus Jean Grey helped put this guy on ice... especially since he played a keeper right before taking full damage from Ms. Grey.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Great content guys, thanks for sharing.

----------


## Stormhawk

> *Gallant Centurion Spy
> 2014 Card League Champion*
> 
> Congrats to you Spy, well deserved. Thanks to all who participated. Working on concepts to keep competitive card matches going with top players.* The Manhunter Tournament* might be the way of the future. I will be PMing you Spy, so you can receive your championship prize. Now that the League has ended the conversation can be open and we can discuss decks, deck building favorite cards and such. And for a quick quiz, what three cards are in almost every deck I build? I call them Mason cards, let's see who has been paying attention.


Congrats Spy!  I am not surprised you were really good the 2nd time we played... not bad the first time either. haha   :Wink: 

Yeah Mason got me with Slice in Half once.... and a couple other people too.

----------


## CenturianSpy

Nice game, Mason. It looks like I need to fix that deck...I think it is one or two cards shy of being a complete deck.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Nice game, Mason. It looks like I need to fix that deck...I think it is one or two cards shy of being a complete deck.


It was a good deck, my deck was called power manipulation. lots of Spiderwoman, Doc Ock and venom cards. I like that twin ninja card, I'm glad you didn't get to play it. A couple of late heals saved me.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> It was a good deck, my deck was called power manipulation. lots of Spiderwoman, Doc Ock and venom cards. I like that twin ninja card, I'm glad you didn't get to play it. A couple of late heals saved me.


That double the attack from my strike card was MURDER...should've saved a block for that.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> That double the attack from my strike card was MURDER...should've saved a block for that.


RightBackatYa.jpg

I had this card from the draw, I was tempted to play it earlier but held it. I was playing the power manipulation deck which is blue heavy (elemental?), so I was looking at your purple blocks. Later in the match, when I played it, it turned out to be a big play.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> RightBackatYa.jpg
> 
> I had this card from the draw, I was tempted to play it earlier but held it. I was playing the power manipulation deck which is blue heavy (elemental?), so I was looking at your purple blocks. Later in the match, when I played it, it turned out to be a big play.


It was the right strategy. I'm sure I foolishly blocked a low level or nuisance Keeper of the same suit. You played your deck well.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Great game *Sir Poet*, when that last coin flip was not heads it sealed my fate. I was waiting on The Infinity Blaster. I passed that last turn trying to save my last 3 blocks. Well played Sir!!!

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

> Great game *Sir Poet*, when that last coin flip was not heads it sealed my fate. I was waiting on The Infinity Blaster. I passed that last turn trying to save my last 3 blocks. Well played Sir!!!


Except I saw your earlier copy of Infinity Blaster and was holding a Tech block in my hand.  You wouldn't know it but I only had 4 elemental blocks in my hand -- unfortunately for you, you were using one of your better cards to block my speed attacks.



That keeper would've crushed me -- but you ended up playing some of the lower power elemental keepers.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

*Breaking Wonderful Scientist*: Nice 8+ game series tonight, I have no doubt my body could continue on for another 2 hours but I need to get some good sleep.  By my record you bested me 5 times, and I was able to get you 4.  That brings our total number of matchups to 24 games.   Our record against each other is: *12 WINS. 12 LOSSES.*

I was able to be successful with some decks that I recently built, but the most memorable victory was my use of Jean Grey's Keeper Attack You card, using a deck where the goal was to get the X-Women keeper to activate.  Especially since I saw you had high level cards in your hand (thank you Emma Frost keeper) and you were forced to use one to preserve the remaining cards in your deck.  I then correctly guessed which factor to attack with on the last attack.  For sure I thought that game was a loss.    

As always my biggest opponent is the coin and my affinity for lower power decks.  It may take some time to get to Power Level 5, but then it seems like the escalator goes quickly from 6 thru 10.  I'm not patient enough to wait for my hand to fill up either.... I also really liked the ending to match-up where I had Fantastic 4 keepers going -- I intentionally added the Wolverine Attack card (dual factor +2 for each card that damaged your opponent) knowing I had an aggressive Fantastic 4 keeper attack deck.  

It's always fun matching up against someone from this thread and thanks for switching your decks up enough to make it interesting...

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Coming this weekend ( been playing around with MS paint, thanks Spy!) I will reveal my Power Manipulation deck. It has been quite successful and I will post up with graphics and discuss play strategies. Hopefully this will set off some posts of people sharing more card playing content for the newer card players to have a resource to explore the possibilities of the card game.
I will also be finalizing the details on a wide open, no schedule *Manhunter Tournament*. If the veterans have any suggestions or input please feel free to post.

----------


## Wombat Janitor

This manhunter tournament intrigues me. It's too bad they won't give us a steady method of obtaining the unreleased cards. I have a bunch of deck designs I'm itching to finish and try out, but the mystery boxes aren't cooperating.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

> Coming this weekend ( been playing around with MS paint, thanks Spy!) I will reveal my Power Manipulation deck. It has been quite successful and I will post up with graphics and discuss play strategies. Hopefully this will set off some posts of people sharing more card playing content for the newer card players to have a resource to explore the possibilities of the card game.
> I will also be finalizing the details on a wide open, no schedule *Manhunter Tournament*. If the veterans have any suggestions or input please feel free to post.


My hope for the Manhunter Tournament is that it attracts more players to the card game.  Looking forward to your deck feature -- unless you tweaked that deck a bit I seem to remember having some success against it.  Probably because I'm not overly reliant on high level cards (most of the time).  Looking forward to it!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*Mason's Power Manipulation Deck
*




First off let me start by saying, it is my first time trying to post a whole deck with graphics and obviously I'm new to this. That being said....
The philosophy behind this deck is manipulating the power to control your opponents deck, obviously this deck is targeting high power dual factor/heavy hitting decks. Low power/quick strike decks this deck will not be as effective. Starting from* Power 1** Pull into mists*, I do not play this card until later after multiple power suppression keepers are in place and the power is around 8 -10, with the power going down to 4, if you have your keepers down this will limit your opponents ability to attack. 
*Power 2* *Herald of Galactus* is there just to throw a monkey wrench into things, your suppressing, the power is rising, you never know.
*Power 3* *Spider Sting* is there to draw out elemental blocks, if you get them down fine as they add to the overall effect in the end, if not their main purpose is to draw out blocks.
*Power 4* *Spider Shock* if you hit these early, your opponent basically skips a turn, if late with keepers it has the same effect.
*Power 4* *Right Back At Ya!* You hold this in your back pocket, late in the match with your opponent blocking purple healers and keepers, this card can win the match for you.
*Power 6 Body Of Steel* One of the most underrated cards in the game, try dropping two of these down and watch the fun! Will destroy cards like Slice In Half.* Power Of The Stars* playing nice with Herald Of Galactus. *Venom Blast,* devastating card early or late minus 5 for a turn with keepers down sheeeesh!!!!
*Power 7 Shocktopus* combine with Alien Webbing for major power suppression fun!!! *Adamantium Bones* get this down to prevent one card slipping by and devastating you. *Drain Life* Healer "nuff said" this card has grown on me and has replaced Knight Night as a Blade healer for me. *Supernatural Soda* a Mason card you will always see this in my decks, one of the best cards in the game hands down, can heal on your and your opponents turn get two down the winning percentage skyrockets!
*Power 8 Slice In Half*  one of the most intimidating cards in the game, this card can crush your opponent all on it's own!!! A Mason Card for sure!!!
*Power 10 Alien Webbing* If you got early power suppression keepers down this is the payoff, I gotten opponents down to minus 10 power, devastating!!
*Power 11 Eternal Rage* late game changer, much better card than Beyond Defeat as it returns to your hand and it is a heavy hitting healer.
*Power 12 Infinity Blaster* One of the most annoying cards in the game, if you ever been caught in the infinity loop to defeat, then you must have a destroyed mouse in your house.
*Power 14 Doom Shall Prevail* Straight nasty card!!!!

This deck has had it's share of success. I hope you enjoyed my deck. This deck has a pretty even blocking scheme across with weaknesses at speed and elemental . Try your hand a coming up with innovative decks, your imagination is the key to unlock great decks. I hope more of the veterans share decks and mindsets for the newer card players so we can build up a fan base for this game.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

@*Fighting Raven*: What are the chances we both randomly select the same deck-type?  

@Everyone else: I saw Fighting Raven and challenged him to card match, both of us had decks relying on Captain America's Level-7 card, although his deck had a lot of dual-factor Strength Cards.  I happened to get lucky and get two keepers in play that continually activated a Bulls-eye keeper, and he did not have many tech blocks in his deck (or anti-keeper cards).  Good game, and that was good luck on my part too.. glad the power escalated enough to get to Level 7 but not enough to get to Level 12...

----------


## Raven

> @*Fighting Raven*: What are the chances we both randomly select the same deck-type?  
> 
> @Everyone else: I saw Fighting Raven and challenged him to card match, both of us had decks relying on Captain America's Level-7 card, although his deck had a lot of dual-factor Strength Cards.  I happened to get lucky and get two keepers in play that continually activated a Bulls-eye keeper, and he did not have many tech blocks in his deck (or anti-keeper cards).  Good game, and that was good luck on my part too.. glad the power escalated enough to get to Level 7 but not enough to get to Level 12...


I had plenty of tech blocks in my deck, didn't have a single one of them pass through my hand all game though and your keeper didn't misfire on any of them either. Probably couldn't reproduce that if we tried.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Had the pleasure of having some card battles tonight with Top 10 Medal winner *Toxic Volcanic Claw*,he runs a FB page with great character profile's, give it a look, and maybe a like. Good games Claw.

https://www.facebook.com/ToxicVolcanicClaw

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

[QUOTE=The Tyrannical Mason;686812]*Mason's Power Manipulation Deck
*
Mason, thanks for the feature.  I wouldn't say the blocking scheme is even.  You are vulnerable to Elemental (5 blocks) and Speed (4 blocks).

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Mason, thanks for the feature.  I wouldn't say the blocking scheme is even.  You are vulnerable to Elemental (5 blocks) and Speed (4 blocks).


I said "pretty even" The statement came with a qualifier.I tried to screenshot the blocking scheme, but I keep getting a blank SHSO screen, in small screen when I'm taking the pic of full screen.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I said "pretty even" The statement came with a qualifier.I tried to screenshot the blocking scheme, but I keep getting a blank SHSO screen, in small screen when I'm taking the pic of full screen.


If you're using a PC (not a Mac) try using the "Snipping Tool" program, it's already on your computer.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Thanks fixed it and added.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*This was a play BWS pulled on me tonight....*



*Well played BWS, well played!!*

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*In a random match up I hit a 9 hit card with only two cards left to leave my opponent with no cards then this monster kicked in, he healed 8 and beat me. Nasty!!!!*

----------


## CenturianSpy

> *In a random match up I hit a 9 hit card with only two cards left to leave my opponent with no cards then this monster kicked in, he healed 8 and beat me. Nasty!!!!*


Geez...that's how LMDs change comic's directions, too...she's a beaut.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*Right back at ya!* strikes again, I just hit BWS with this card for 16 damage!!!! WOW!!!!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

I got this from the old card thread, does anybody remember this? I had left the game by then....

----------


## Raven

> I got this from the old card thread, does anybody remember this? I had left the game by then....


I think this was the infinity gem tournament. It's a little vague but I think it went something like this: the premise was that everyone started with a different gem and the idea was to challenge other players to win their gems until you had collected all six different gems. You could wager more than one gem per game. Once you lost all gems you were eliminated. Challenges were posted publicly and had to be responded to and scheduled within a certain time limit or were a default loss. The first 2 players to collect all the gems battled in the final. It ran smoothly as far as I can recall and was a lot of fun with standings constantly shifting that added to the drama.

Other possibility was the team based tournament, where we played in teams of three vs three, 1 game each player vs the opposing team each week, with best 2 of 3 taking the point for the win. That one is a little more vague, all I can recall is being in a team with Juggler Emperor and Invisible Martian Archer. I think it just followed a set schedule.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason



----------


## Raven

> 


I used my own version of that Jericho deck for a few games in the last league, there's quite few newer cards that fit very well into that strategy like the Jean Grey and Psylocke quests - it beat Spy twice I think, so it is effective against good players. The strategy fits in very nicely with an x-men themed deck to take advantage of some of the other x-keepers.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I used my own version of that Jericho deck for a few games in the last league, there's quite few newer cards that fit very well into that strategy like the Jean Grey and Psylocke quests - it beat Spy twice I think, so it is effective against good players. The strategy fits in very nicely with an x-men themed deck to take advantage of some of the other x-keepers.


How about a card feature from *The Fighting Raven*????

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason



----------


## The Tyrannical Mason



----------


## CenturianSpy

Hey card players, we're just missing 3 cards to finish our quests page. Please look at your decks for these three cards. Remember they may have another squaddie on it.



Feel free to post them on this page and I'll update the wiki.

Thanks!

----------


## Raven

> Hey card players, we're just missing 3 cards to finish our quests page. Please look at your decks for these three cards. Remember they may have another squaddie on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to post them on this page and I'll update the wiki.
> 
> Thanks!

----------


## CenturianSpy

> 


Thanks! Updated!

----------


## Raven

> Thanks! Updated!


No problem, I don't have the other 2 though, and I have a LOT of cards. 

That Bucky card is actually pretty sweet for use in a multi-deck while you're waiting for the power to climb up.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*What do you guys think of this mystery card?*

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason



----------


## The Tyrannical Mason



----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I think this was the infinity gem tournament. It's a little vague but I think it went something like this: the premise was that everyone started with a different gem and the idea was to challenge other players to win their gems until you had collected all six different gems. You could wager more than one gem per game. Once you lost all gems you were eliminated. Challenges were posted publicly and had to be responded to and scheduled within a certain time limit or were a default loss. The first 2 players to collect all the gems battled in the final. It ran smoothly as far as I can recall and was a lot of fun with standings constantly shifting that added to the drama.


This sounds like a lot of fun, too bad I missed it. We could do part 2 with two prizes for the two finalists, We would need 12 players.


*The Infinity War II*


What do you guys think???

----------


## roneers

> This sounds like a lot of fun, too bad I missed it. We could do part 2 with two prizes for the two finalists, We would need 12 players.
> 
> 
> *The Infinity War II*
> 
> 
> What do you guys think???


I would love it! If we're going to do it, count me in!

----------


## Xapto

> This sounds like a lot of fun, too bad I missed it. We could do part 2 with two prizes for the two finalists, We would need 12 players.
> 
> 
> *The Infinity War II*
> 
> 
> What do you guys think???


I would definitely join that, it sounds pretty cool  :Big Grin:

----------


## MaskedTraveler

Sounds like a great idea! Unfortunately, I won't be able to participate.  :Frown: 
I should be a Co-Host or something XD

I'll just stick around and watch everyone duel it out.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*@Fighting Raven*, LOL, what the hell was that?? Your *Mason* deck??

----------


## Raven

> *@Fighting Raven*, LOL, what the hell was that?? Your *Mason* deck??


Haha well turns out it's a decent anti-Mason deck too!   :Stick Out Tongue: 

Trying something new, I think the main reason Spy dominated me last league was just that I was too predictable.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

> *@Fighting Raven*, LOL, what the hell was that?? Your *Mason* deck??


Heh, I played that deck this morning and that is pretty much what I thought!  

I was able to beat it with some type of random deck mixed of dual factors and Level 1 cards: "OneHighLowR".  I liked seeing the love for Jean Grey's anti-keeper card in his deck and I returned the favor with that card (my son was watching and wanted me to play a Dual factor Level 13 Storm/Psylocke?).  I ended up winning with that card, and I didn't even need his Soda cards to damage him.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

In 2012 *Astral Tornado Mariner* ran The Infinity Gauntlet Tournament. In 2014, The Tournament returns. 12 warriors each with a power stone, will do battle, defeat your opponent and gain control of their stone. The two that complete an Infinity Gauntlet by collecting all six power stones will do battle to determine an* Infinity War Champion*.
The Champion will receive 3 SHSO gift cards, the runner up will get one.


*Rules*
Any player can challenge any other to a match for their stone. The challenge must be a public challenge posted on the card thread. The opponent has one week to answer their challenge or lose their Infinity Stone by forfeit. One match only for the stone, winner takes both stones. When you have no stones, you are eliminated. You can wager multiple stones in a match. The Infinity Championship will be a best 2 out of 3 format.
No Mono decks in the Tournament-Crazy 28 rule is in effect. If your computer disconnects you lose the match.
*The Tournament is now accepting players, 12 spots. first come, first serve.*

*Infinity Warriors*


*The Tyrannical Mason* - *The Space Gem*- *The Time Gem*-*The Power Gem*-*The Soul Gem*-*The Mind Gem*-*The Reality Gem*
*Glittering Sparrow Mentor*-*Eliminated*
*Surefooted Sentry*-*Eliminated*
* Baron Musician Griffin* *Eliminated*
*Gallant Centurion Spy* *Eliminated*
*Astral Tornado Mariner*-*Eliminated*

*Wombat Janitor*-*Eliminated*
*Justice Crazy Beserker* *Eliminated*
*Storm Builder**The Power Gem*-*The Mind Gem*-*The Time Gem*-*The Reality Gem*-*The Soul Gem*-*The Space Gem*
*Phantasmal Cowboy Musician** Eliminated*
*Irritating Hurricane Ferret* *Eliminated*
*Iridescent Gardener*-*Eliminated*

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> In 2012 *Astral Tornado Mariner* ran The Infinity Gauntlet Tournament. In 2014, The Tournament returns. 12 warriors each with a power stone, will do battle, defeat your opponent and gain control of their stone. The two that complete an Infinity Gauntlet by collecting all six power stones will do battle to determine an* Infinity War Champion*.
> The Champion will receive 3 SHSO gift cards, the runner up will get one.
> 
> 
> *Rules*
> Any player can challenge any other to a match for their stone. The challenge must be a public challenge posted on the card thread. The opponent has one week to answer their challenge or lose their Infinity Stone by forfeit. One match only for the stone, winner takes both stones. When you have no stones, you are eliminated. You can wager multiple stones in a match. The Infinity Championship will be a best 2 out of 3 format.
> No Mono decks in the Tournament-Crazy 28 rule is in effect. If your computer disconnects you lose the match.
> *The Tournament is now accepting players, 12 spots. first come, first serve.*
> 
> ...


I'd like to join (even though I'm awful at the card game). It sounds like a lot of fun.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> In 2012 *Astral Tornado Mariner* ran The Infinity Gauntlet Tournament. In 2014, The Tournament returns. 12 warriors each with a power stone, will do battle, defeat your opponent and gain control of their stone. The two that complete an Infinity Gauntlet by collecting all six power stones will do battle to determine an* Infinity War Champion*.
> The Champion will receive 3 SHSO gift cards, the runner up will get one.
> 
> 
> *Rules*
> Any player can challenge any other to a match for their stone. The challenge must be a public challenge posted on the card thread. The opponent has one week to answer their challenge or lose their Infinity Stone by forfeit. One match only for the stone, winner takes both stones. When you have no stones, you are eliminated. You can wager multiple stones in a match. The Infinity Championship will be a best 2 out of 3 format.
> No Mono decks in the Tournament-Crazy 28 rule is in effect. If your computer disconnects you lose the match.
> *The Tournament is now accepting players, 12 spots. first come, first serve.*
> 
> ...


I'm in. I was hoping for a new format (as in deck restrictions), though.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I'd like to join (even though I'm awful at the card game). It sounds like a lot of fun.


What is your squad name?

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I'm in. I was hoping for a new format (as in deck restrictions), though.


Welcome aboard Champ, we will definitely run a Tourney with deck restrictions in the future.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> What is your squad name?


My squad name is Baron Musician Griffin.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> My squad name is Baron Musician Griffin.


Got it! Welcome to the tourney.

----------


## roneers

> In 2012 *Astral Tornado Mariner* ran The Infinity Gauntlet Tournament. In 2014, The Tournament returns. 12 warriors each with a power stone, will do battle, defeat your opponent and gain control of their stone. The two that complete an Infinity Gauntlet by collecting all six power stones will do battle to determine an* Infinity War Champion*.
> The Champion will receive 3 SHSO gift cards, the runner up will get one.
> 
> 
> *Rules*
> Any player can challenge any other to a match for their stone. The challenge must be a public challenge posted on the card thread. The opponent has one week to answer their challenge or lose their Infinity Stone by forfeit. One match only for the stone, winner takes both stones. When you have no stones, you are eliminated. You can wager multiple stones in a match. The Infinity Championship will be a best 2 out of 3 format.
> No Mono decks in the Tournament-Crazy 28 rule is in effect. If your computer disconnects you lose the match.
> *The Tournament is now accepting players, 12 spots. first come, first serve.*
> 
> ...



I would like to participate too, but I do live in Europe so I don't know if thats a problem.
I am Glittering Sparrow Mentor.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I would like to participate too, but I do live in Europe so I don't know if thats a problem.
> I am Glittering Sparrow Mentor.


I got you in Sparrow, you got The Reality Gem. As far as living in Europe, that is something that becomes an issue on your end if you have trouble meeting your challenges due to the time difference.

----------


## roneers

> I got you in Sparrow, you got The Reality Gem. As far as living in Europe, that is something that becomes an issue on your end if you have trouble meeting your challenges due to the time difference.


OK luckily not a problem then.
I can take care of that I think.
<hurries to look up what the reality gem does>

----------


## Xapto

Ooooo I'm the power gem  :Big Grin:  . Thanks for putting me up I better start building my deck, when does the tournament start?

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Ooooo I'm the power gem  . Thanks for putting me up I better start building my deck, when does the tournament start?


You're welcome, the tournament starts as soon as we fill the twelve spots. We need seven more players. Spread the word, let's try to get these filled as quickly as possible. I'm hoping some players from the Card League will join. Maybe our friend Spy can mention it on his CBR FB page. It's going to be fun.

----------


## Astral Von Nader

I'll sign up for the Tourney if there is still room, as I never actually participated in my own Tourney when I made it. Astral Tornado Mariner, Central Standard Time, Prefered method of contact = Here

----------


## Wombat Janitor

Is there any room in the tournament left for me?

----------


## Wombat Janitor

> *What do you guys think of this mystery card?*


Mason, check the date on that post.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I'll sign up for the Tourney if there is still room, as I never actually participated in my own Tourney when I made it. Astral Tornado Mariner, Central Standard Time, Prefered method of contact = Here





> Is there any room in the tournament left for me?


Welcome old friends, glad to see some old friends joining the fun. I missed your tourney Nader, so I brought my version of it back.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Mason, check the date on that post.


LOL, I know what it was. I wanted to see if any of the new members caught it.

----------


## Justice Crazy Berserker

Heya Mason,

I would like to sign up for the tournament.

I have a quick question. How do you enforce the 28 rule? Do we have to register decks? Who's counting? Just wondering...

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Heya Mason,
> 
> I would like to sign up for the tournament.
> 
> I have a quick question. How do you enforce the 28 rule? Do we have to register decks? Who's counting? Just wondering...


Welcome to the tournament, You enforce it, you count your opponents factors as you play, it's quite easy or you can tape the match. If there is an Issue we will address it, we never had an issue with cheating. Hopefully this will continue. Most players on this thread play for the love of the card game. We play tournaments #1 for the fun and I run them to promote the card game that I love.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

We still have 4 spots open for Infinity War II, come on card sharks come on in!!

----------


## roneers

If only the Fantastic FOUR would show up...

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> If only the Fantastic FOUR would show up...


LOL...Did I mention there will be PRIZES!!!



3 gift cards for the champ, that is 4,500 gold not counting the bonus
1 for the runner up.
If you don't need the gift cards, you can donate them to a Squaddie that is not as fortunate as you, raffle them or whatever.
You'll go down in CBR history as a CBR Card Champion (they should make that an achievement). 
and most of all you will have FUN!!!!!!

----------


## Stormhawk

If there is room I will sign up... plus it will keep me coming back here cause I have been really inattentive here and I apologize.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Any spots left?
If so I'm in I will be as active as I can as I'm moving and all but December 8th through the 12th I won't be active at all.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> If there is room I will sign up... plus it will keep me coming back here cause I have been really inattentive here and I apologize.





> Any spots left?
> If so I'm in I will be as active as I can as I'm moving and all but December 8th through the 12th I won't be active at all.


Two more veterans join *The Infinity War II*!!! were almost ready to go people. *We need two more players,* Raven? Scientist? Anyone? come on guys let's make this happen!!!!

----------


## PhantCowboy

I'm a veteran? :P

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I'm a veteran? :P


You been playing long enough and have faced card wars, yes you are.

----------


## Raven

> Two more veterans join *The Infinity War II*!!! were almost ready to go people. *We need two more players,* Raven? Scientist? Anyone? come on guys let's make this happen!!!!


I'm going to sit this one out Mason.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Oh Ok Lol :P

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

I'd like participation.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I'd like participation.


You're in *Irritating Hurricane Ferret*, Congrats. Now all we need is one more player for *Infinity War II* to begin.I know your out there step on up, whoever you are!!!!

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

Hey Mason! I wanna join The Infinity War II!!  :Wink: 
It will be good to play the card game again.

----------


## roneers

Yes!
Finally we can start!

----------


## Xapto

I have no idea what the mono deck rule is but I think I have a vague idea what the crazy 28 rule is, if someone could refresh my memory that would be great  :Big Grin:

----------


## PhantCowboy

Mason when does the tourney actually start?
and sorry Xapto I cant help you there.

----------


## Raven

> I have no idea what the mono deck rule is but I think I have a vague idea what the crazy 28 rule is, if someone could refresh my memory that would be great


It means you can't have more than 28 of the same factor (color) in your deck and dual attack cards do count as 2 factors. The rule eliminates the use of single (mono) colored decks that win too easily with no strategy or skill behind them.

----------


## Xapto

> It means you can't have more than 28 of the same factor (color) in your deck and dual attack cards do count as 2 factors. The rule eliminates the use of single (mono) colored decks that win too easily with no strategy or skill behind them.


Welp, there goes my plans for world domination...wait what?

Anyway thanks for letting me know :P

EDIT: I have made 3 decks within the rules of Crazy 28 >:3

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Hey Mason! I wanna join The Infinity War II!! 
> It will be good to play the card game again.





> Yes!
> Finally we can start!


*Iridescent Gardener* you are in, welcome to *Infinity War II.
*  We will be starting on *Friday, 11/28/14*, So everyone can enjoy their Thanksgiving.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Ok Sweet  :Big Grin:

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> *Iridescent Gardener* you are in, welcome to *Infinity War II.
> *  We will be starting on *Friday, 11/28/14*, So everyone can enjoy their Thanksgiving.


Thanks!! I've spent the whole morning building decks!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*The Infinity War II*



*Rules Of War*

The War begins, *Friday 11/28/14*. On this day at midnight you can begin challenging *Infinity Warriors* for their stones. There is a limit of 2 challenges per week. If you challenge an opponent and you don't make yourself available to answer the challenge you forfeit your stone. Your opponent has a week to answer the challenge and duel. The challenges must be public challenges on this thread for all to see. The winner obliviously must post their victory. One match for the stone. You can wager more than one stone in a match, but both players must be wagering the same amount of stones.

No mono decks allowed, The crazy 28 rule is in effect. anyone violating the rule will be eliminated. The Infinity Championship will be a best 2 out of 3 format. If your computer disconnects you lose the match.

This *link* or my signature will be the leader board to keep track of who has which stone.

Good luck to all, this should be fun!

----------


## PhantCowboy

So in the first battle if you lose you are eliminated?

----------


## Astral Von Nader

> So in the first battle if you lose you are eliminated?


Yes, if you don't have any gems, You are eliminated. At least that's how it worked when I ran this, Mason could have some secret rules she has in store.

----------


## Wombat Janitor

So just to be clear, does a card like Maximum Firepower count as one or two under the Crazy 28 rule?

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Yes, if you don't have any gems, You are eliminated. At least that's how it worked when I ran this, Mason could have some secret rules she has in store.


Yes, runs the same way.




> So just to be clear, does a card like Maximum Firepower count as one or two under the Crazy 28 rule?


That counts as two factor's, if you look at edit your deck it will tell you how many cards you have of a particular factor. We tested this and discussed the same, earlier in the thread.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

I challenge *Baron Musician Griffin* for his Space Gem and *Irritating Hurricane Ferret* for his Time Gem. *I can play anytime this weekend Friday-Sunday* or Weekdays 6pm-10pm eastern time.

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

> I challenge *Baron Musician Griffin* for his Space Gem and *Irritating Hurricane Ferret* for his Time Gem. *I can play anytime this weekend Friday-Sunday* or Weekdays 6pm-10pm eastern time.


I accept your challenge! I'm on right now and will have time all weekend.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I accept your challenge! I'm on right now and will have time all weekend.


Coming on now.

----------


## Xapto

I challenge Wombat Janitor for their Mind Gem and Justice Crazy Beserker for The Reality Gem. I'm on everyday except Sunday let me know when you're available.

----------


## PhantCowboy

So Do I have to pick people who have not been challenged or have not initiated a challenge like for example I can't challenge
Xapto,Mason,Wombat,Justice Crazy Beserker,Musician Griff,or Hurricane Ferret?
If so I challenge Storm Builder for The Power Gem and Iridescent Gardener for The Soul Gem
I will be available this evening, Tomorrow,Not on Sunday Sorry, and the rest of the week except on Wednesday.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> So Do I have to pick people who have not been challenged or have not initiated a challenge like for example I can't challenge
> Xapto,Mason,Wombat,Justice Crazy Beserker,Musician Griff,or Hurricane Ferret?


Yes, it's so one person is not overwhelmed with challenges. If their involved in two challenges.

----------


## Xapto

> Yes, it's so one person is not overwhelmed with challenges.


That's good now I don't have to worry about being challenged by you and being wiped out in the first week! Until next week >.>

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Hurricane Ferret, it just keeps saying waiting for other player, for a few minutes now. I'm going to try you again.



It's doing it again...

----------


## PhantCowboy

Mason Lol you picked the newbies to the Card Tourney it would be unfair if you beat them.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Mason Lol you picked the newbies to the Card Tourney it would be unfair if you beat them.


Lol, All's fair in love and war. Watch me get eliminated by one of them.

----------


## PhantCowboy

That would be funny Lol You got this guys :P

----------


## PhantCowboy

Oh btw I ment to ask can we have a 1 crash limit, because I mean its not you fault if you crash so you shouldn't have to forfeit a match because something happened that you cant control.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Thanks Cowboy!! Lol. Well anyway me and Ferret couldn't match up, no cards were thrown, so I'll keep looking out for you guys.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Oh btw I ment to ask can we have a 1 crash limit, because I mean its not you fault if you crash so you shouldn't have to forfeit a match because something happened that you cant control.


If cards are thrown, the match counts. People have had suspicious crashes in the past when they were losing. So were eliminating that. Unless your opponent agrees to try again.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Oh Ok that makes sense what if you're winning and you crash?

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Oh Ok that makes sense what if you're winning and you crash?


We never had anybody crash while they were winning, good question. I seen so many big comebacks in the card game, because your ahead even by a large amount is not a guaranteed victory. If you crash the same rule applies, there is no way around it. If your opponent is a true gamer, he will give you the rematch, I would hope. Best way to avoid all that is just don't crash. It's harsh but there is only so much we could control.

----------


## Xapto

> We never had anybody crash while they were winning, good question. I seen so many big comebacks in the card game, because your ahead even by a large amount is not a guaranteed victory. If you crash the same rule applies, there is no way around it. If your opponent is a true gamer, he will give you the rematch, I would hope. Best way to avoid all that is just don't crash. It's harsh but there is only so much we could control.


There's only so much you can do without looking over our shoulders while playing :P

----------


## PhantCowboy

> We never had anybody crash while they were winning, good question. I seen so many big comebacks in the card game, because your ahead even by a large amount is not a guaranteed victory. If you crash the same rule applies, there is no way around it. If your opponent is a true gamer, he will give you the rematch, I would hope. Best way to avoid all that is just don't crash. It's harsh but there is only so much we could control.


Ok Thanks.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> So Do I have to pick people who have not been challenged or have not initiated a challenge like for example I can't challenge
> Xapto,Mason,Wombat,Justice Crazy Beserker,Musician Griff,or Hurricane Ferret?
> If so I challenge Storm Builder for The Power Gem and Iridescent Gardener for The Soul Gem
> I will be available this evening, Tomorrow,Not on Sunday Sorry, and the rest of the week except on Wednesday.


Yay! Let's try to go this evening?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Yay! Let's try to go this evening?


I'll try my best this evening looking forward to our match why don't we meet 4:30 EST on top of the Tree in Asgard?

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> I'll try my best this evening looking forward to our match why don't we meet 4:30 EST on top of the Tree in Asgard?


Sounds awesome, see you there!  :Wink:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*The Tyrannical Mason has acquired The Space Gem from Baron Musician Griffin!!!!*

----------


## Spectacular Spider-Fan

Well, I was just demolished by Mason... oh well. Someone had to be out first. :Frown:

----------


## roneers

Could someone do Some test matches?
I'm on NOW (and probably later too)

----------


## PhantCowboy

I can if you want roneers ill be on for the next 30 minutes
Also Gardener can i please move the time back for us to meet to 6:30 or 7:30 EST something came up around 4?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Well, I was just demolished by Mason... oh well. Someone had to be out first.


Sorry Musician Griff  :Frown:

----------


## roneers

OK, I think I accidentaly declined your invite...

----------


## PhantCowboy

> OK, I think I accidentaly declined your invite...


Lol I'll send it again.
Ok Sent
I only have time to do 1 quick match

----------


## roneers

> Lol I'll send it again.
> Ok Sent
> I only have time to do 1 quick match


Sorry, I really wanted to start it right away, then the game froze...

----------


## PhantCowboy

GG Well it looks like that deck needs a lot more work and that was only the first time I have tested it :P
I have time for 1 more quick one

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> I can if you want roneers ill be on for the next 30 minutes
> Also Gardener can i please move the time back for us to meet to 6:30 or 7:30 EST something came up around 4?


Oh I understand, let's make it 6:30 EST.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Oh I understand, let's make it 6:30 EST.


Ill try if not then we will have to do 7:30 EST

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I'm going to sit this one out Mason.


<laughs> I completely forgot about the start of this tourney. AND I was just _CRUSHED_ by Raven while working on a deck...I nervously looked on here to see if I was already out, and lo and behold, the Card gods shown favor to my idiocy! That deck was all sorts of cruel, Mason!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Once again, we can't get past this screen....any tech heads, got any advice. My quest and card games run fine. I believe it's on his/hers end.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Once again, we can't get past this screen....any tech heads, got any advice. My quest and card games run fine. I believe it's on his/hers end.


He should delete his browser's cache and make sure he's not running any other programs. If this doesn't work, he should try another browser.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> Ill try if not then we will have to do 7:30 EST


Hello buddy, my internet connection is facing some instability, I'm afraid it won't let me play a match or finish one with you tonight. Although I'm willing to try, is it okay if we do it tomorrow or during the week?  :Frown:

----------


## PhantCowboy

Yeah tomorrow is fine.

----------


## Justice Crazy Berserker

> I challenge Wombat Janitor for their Mind Gem and Justice Crazy Beserker for The Reality Gem. I'm on everyday except Sunday let me know when you're available.


Haha! Sunday is my good day. Well perhaps Tuesday or Wednesday from 1-5pm PST if that works for you.

----------


## roneers

Anyone who wants to practice Some more?
I still have a few decks just waiting to get their first test.

----------


## Xapto

> Haha! Sunday is my good day. Well perhaps Tuesday or Wednesday from 1-5pm PST if that works for you.


1 PST would work fine with me (4 PM EST(That's just so I don't forget :P))

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Anyone who wants to practice Some more?
> I still have a few decks just waiting to get their first test.


I can practice whenever :P

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*Irritating Hurricane Ferret*, can you give me a time when you can play tomorrow. I really want to get this match in, before the week starts. During the week I can only play in the PM Eastern. Try to delete your browser's cache and make sure your not running any other programs. Or try another browser. To get your game to play. I will be on tonight after 9pm eastern also. Let me know.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Just a heads up I probably won't be able to do any cards games tomorrow, if I do it will be around 7:45 EST

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Don't forget *Infinity Warriors* you can lose your stone by not getting your challenge in. The challenger or the challenged. The one that can't make the match happen within one week of the challenge, forfeit's the stone.

----------


## roneers

I would like to challenge Storm builder for his power Gem!

We have to struggle with the time though. (I live in Europe)

----------


## Justice Crazy Berserker

> 1 PST would work fine with me (4 PM EST(That's just so I don't forget :P))


OK! Let's aim to play this Tuesday 12/2 at 1pm PST/ 4pm EST.

----------


## Xapto

> Don't forget *Infinity Warriors* you can lose your stone by not getting your challenge in. The challenger or the challenged. The one that can't make the match happen within one week of the challenge, forfeit's the stone.


So if Wombat Junior doesn't answer my challenge on the forum (Which i'm sure he will answer) Does that mean I "win" his infinity stone or is it lost to the void?

----------


## PhantCowboy

> I would like to challenge Storm builder for his power Gem!
> 
> We have to struggle with the time though. (I live in Europe)


Mason can 2 different squads challenge the same player?
And Gardener lets try to shoot for this afternoon if you will be on then.

----------


## roneers

Was he challenged already?
Sorry, I'll challenge someone else if that's the case!

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Was he challenged already?
> Sorry, I'll challenge someone else if that's the case!


Yeah I challenged him Idk if 2 people an challenge the same person that's why I was asking.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Gardener my bad I left the battle but n cards were thrown so lets try again

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

I had technical issues too haha! coming back in a sec

----------


## PhantCowboy

Iridescent Gardener beats Phantasmal Cowboy Musician (By Luck) and snatches The Space Gem.
So, I guess I'm eliminated  :Frown:

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> Iridescent Gardener beats Phantasmal Cowboy Musician and snatches The Space Gem.
> So, I guess I'm eliminated


You were awesome, I was like: "Please, stop healing"  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PhantCowboy

Best win ever roneers :P
Wish I could have videoed that.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> So if Wombat Junior doesn't answer my challenge on the forum (Which i'm sure he will answer) Does that mean I "win" his infinity stone or is it lost to the void?


Yes, if he does not answer you win his stone by forfeit.




> Mason can 2 different squads challenge the same player?
> And Gardener lets try to shoot for this afternoon if you will be on then.


Yes. they can. First come first serve.




> Was he challenged already?
> Sorry, I'll challenge someone else if that's the case!


No need, your challenge stands.




> Iridescent Gardener beats Phantasmal Cowboy Musician (By Luck) and snatches The Space Gem.
> So, I guess I'm eliminated


Yes, you are eliminated Cowboy. Thanks for participating.




> You were awesome, I was like: "Please, stop healing"


Gardener, you must post your victory. As per rules, just so everyone is clear.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Yes, you are eliminated Cowboy. Thanks for participating.


Thx for letting me I totally underestimated Gardener :P

----------


## roneers

> Best win ever roneers :P
> Wish I could have videoed that.


You where so LUCKY!!!
why did you have that lucky block in the end?!

Well, I will win next time :Wink: 
I will be waiting on you with (again) one brand new deck to test!

Also, Now I can do the challenge after all, since you've got eliminated.
Bad luck for you.
I'll battle you in the next contest for sure!

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

Oh, here I go!
Iridescent Gardener defeated Phantasmal Cowboy Musician and acquired The Space Gem!

----------


## Xapto

> Oh, here I go!
> Iridescent Gardener defeated Phantasmal Cowboy Musician and acquired The Space Gem!


Do I need a fancy image when I win? ;P

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> Do I need a fancy image when I win? ;P


Sure, it's the best part haha  :Wink:

----------


## roneers

[QUOTE=Iridescent Gardener;747749]Sure, it's the best part haha  :Wink: [/

just a wild guess...
You were playing...
just a moment, i know his name...
Oh, thats right...
I'm sure I recognise that person on the image...
You were probably green goblin

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Oh, here I go!
> Iridescent Gardener defeated Phantasmal Cowboy Musician and acquired The Space Gem!





> Do I need a fancy image when I win? ;P





> Sure, it's the best part haha


LOL. Excellent!!! Congrats!!

----------


## Stormhawk

I PMed Roneers... I wasn't expecting challenges on forums.. sorry.   Too used to it being PMs.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I PMed Roneers... I wasn't expecting challenges on forums.. sorry.   Too used to it being PMs.


It's a public challenge tourney. You should make your communications on the thread so we can keep track, in case of forfeits.

----------


## PhantCowboy

Btw Gardener I am 34-1 with the deck I used against you.
You are the only person to beat it so far.
 Congrats :P

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Has anyone ever matched up against* The Butler Pilot*, darn good card player. Had to add him as a friend.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> just a wild guess...
> You were playing...
> just a moment, i know his name...
> Oh, thats right...
> I'm sure I recognise that person on the image...
> You were probably green goblin


Oh, that's right, you're good at this!  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Btw Gardener I have 34-1 with the deck I used against you.
> You are the only person to beat it so far.
>  Congrats :P


Thanks buddy, I've put a lot of work into my deck.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*Irritating Hurricane Ferret* still waiting on you to answer my challenge. I can play anytime after 6pm eastern time. The clock is ticking.....

----------


## Xapto

I am also waiting on Wombat Janitor to answer my challenge... I'm free pretty much everyday after 5PM EST

EDIT: Just noticed I put in the wrong name <,<

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

Hi everyone, I'm back -- I should be free in the night-time Pacific if anyone wants to practice any decks with me.  Friend me and challenge me (although I normally reject invites so I'll have to make sure I recognize your name).  Most of the time there are not many people playing at that time.... 




> Has anyone ever matched up against* The Butler Pilot*, darn good card player. Had to add him as a friend.


I'm 1-2 against him, my notes say: *Beat me with an "overwhelming" Silver Deck (Avenger Keeper)*.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Hi everyone, I'm back -- I should be free in the night-time Pacific if anyone wants to practice any decks with me.  Friend me and challenge me (although I normally reject invites so I'll have to make sure I recognize your name).  Most of the time there are not many people playing at that time.... 
> 
> 
> I'm 1-2 against him, my notes say: *Beat me with an "overwhelming" Silver Deck (Avenger Keeper)*.


Welcome back, maybe we will finally get a Sir Poet deck feature!!

----------


## Justice Crazy Berserker

> 1 PST would work fine with me (4 PM EST(That's just so I don't forget :P))





> I am also waiting on Wombat Janitor to answer my challenge... I'm free pretty much everyday after 5PM EST
> 
> EDIT: Just noticed I put in the wrong name <,<


Uhh... I answered your challenge multiple times. I thought we were gonna try and play today to tomorrow?

----------


## Xapto

> Uhh... I answered your challenge multiple times. I thought we were gonna try and play today to tomorrow?


Sorry! I just noticed that I put in the wrong name but i'm still available to do the challenge today :P

EDIT: I'm in game now  :Big Grin: 

EDIT2: You still there? After you sent me the invite for the second game I crashed and now you seem to have disappeared  :Confused: 

EDIT3: Welp I guess we can try again tomorrow, it's best 2-3 I won the first game. I'll be on anytime after 5:00 PM EST unless you can do it later today c;

----------


## Justice Crazy Berserker

> Sorry! I just noticed that I put in the wrong name but i'm still available to do the challenge today :P
> 
> EDIT: I'm in game now 
> 
> EDIT2: You still there? After you sent me the invite for the second game I crashed and now you seem to have disappeared 
> 
> EDIT3: Welp I guess we can try again tomorrow, it's best 2-3 I won the first game. I'll be on anytime after 5:00 PM EST unless you can do it later today c;


Oh I thought it was one match only for the stone. But if ya wanna make it 2 out of 3 we can.  :Big Grin:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> it's best 2-3 I won the first game. I'll be on anytime after 5:00 PM EST unless you can do it later today c;





> Oh I thought it was one match only for the stone. But if ya wanna make it 2 out of 3 we can.


Berserker is right, it is only one match for the stone, post your victory Xapto. The only match that is 2 out of 3 is *The Infinity Championship*.

----------


## Wombat Janitor

I just sent you a pm Xapto. Sorry about that. I'll be sure to get our match in.

----------


## Xapto

> Berserker is right, it is only one match for the stone, post your victory Xapto. The only match that is 2 out of 3 is *The Infinity Championship*.


OoooOOoo Thanks Mason :P



Anyway Surefooted Sentry defeats Justice Crazy Berserker and receives the Reality Gem!

----------


## Xapto

> I just sent you a pm Xapto. Sorry about that. I'll be sure to get our match in.


I replied to your PM but i'll say it here just in case. I'm available everyday except Sunday after 5:00 PM EST or today if you can.

----------


## roneers

The one who is victorious will post it later, but to give you an idea

This was before
[IMG][/IMG]

And this was after
[IMG][/IMG]

<still searching the last bits and pieces of ice...>

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*Storm Builder defeats Glittering Sparrow Mentor for** The Reality Gem!!!*

Posted on behalf of Storm Builder

----------


## Wombat Janitor

*Wombat Janitor defeats Surefooted Sentry for The Reality Gem.* Good game, although I feel really bad you accidentally picked the wrong deck.

----------


## Xapto

> *Wombat Janitor defeats Surefooted Sentry for The Reality Gem.* Good game, although I feel really bad you accidentally picked the wrong deck.


Good Game! Although it was mostly my fault for picking the wrong one, I was distracted by the Yogscast Live-Stream :P

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I challenge *Baron Musician Griffin* for his Space Gem and *Irritating Hurricane Ferret* for his Time Gem. *I can play anytime this weekend Friday-Sunday* or Weekdays 6pm-10pm eastern time.





> Hurricane Ferret, it just keeps saying waiting for other player, for a few minutes now. I'm going to try you again.
> 
> 
> 
> It's doing it again...





> Once again, we can't get past this screen....any tech heads, got any advice. My quest and card games run fine. I believe it's on his/hers end.





> *Irritating Hurricane Ferret*, can you give me a time when you can play tomorrow. I really want to get this match in, before the week starts. During the week I can only play in the PM Eastern. Try to delete your browser's cache and make sure your not running any other programs. Or try another browser. To get your game to play. I will be on tonight after 9pm eastern also. Let me know.





> *Irritating Hurricane Ferret* still waiting on you to answer my challenge. I can play anytime after 6pm eastern time. The clock is ticking.....


*Irritating Hurricane Ferret* still waiting on when we can play.......

----------


## Stormhawk

> *Storm Builder defeats Glittering Sparrow Mentor for** The Reality Gem!!!*
> 
> Posted on behalf of Storm Builder


LOL THANKS!  That is hilarious... you are so much more than awesome   :Wink:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> LOL THANKS!  That is hilarious... you are so much more than awesome


Ha ha ha, thanks! I knew you would enjoy that!

----------


## roneers

Next time I'm the one who's gonna win!

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

Congrats people, and nice fancy pictures  :Cool:

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

Has anyone here yet cracked the code on the RARE/SUPER Card available from the Booster Packs? 

Bionic Glider just got *Unbelievable Strength* in the last 3 Unleashed Booster packs I bought.  I now have 7 copies of that darn card.
The account only has 1 copy of *Improving the Odds* (Deadpool), but two copies of *Ragnorak and Roll!*.  
4 copies of *Boomcannon*, 4 copies of *Eternal Rage*, 6 copies of *Eternal Sorcery*, but only 1 copy of *Eternal Cosmos*.  

I guess if you could figure out what cards you'll get it wouldn't be frustrating, but seems like the game really just randomly give out cards -- at the same time getting 3 of the same card in a row doesn't seem random. 

Unfortunately I don't have enough of the rare She-Hulk cards to build a fun She-Hulk deck, I think one would be right up my ally since I don't mind playing with an empty hand.

----------


## PhantCowboy

> Has anyone here yet cracked the code on the RARE/SUPER Card available from the Booster Packs? 
> 
> Bionic Glider just got *Unbelievable Strength* in the last 3 Unleashed Booster packs I bought.  I now have 7 copies of that darn card.
> The account only has 1 copy of *Improving the Odds* (Deadpool), but two copies of *Ragnorak and Roll!*.  
> 4 copies of *Boomcannon*, 4 copies of *Eternal Rage*, 6 copies of *Eternal Sorcery*, but only 1 copy of *Eternal Cosmos*.  
> 
> I guess if you could figure out what cards you'll get it wouldn't be frustrating, but seems like the game really just randomly give out cards -- at the same time getting 3 of the same card in a row doesn't seem random. 
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have enough of the rare She-Hulk cards to build a fun She-Hulk deck, I think one would be right up my ally since I don't mind playing with an empty hand.


I have several Ragnorak and Roll cards several Boomcannon cards 1 Eternal Cosmos and 3 Eternal Sorcery cards 6 Improving the Odds 15 Unbelievable Strength and 5 Eternal Rage cards but I won almost all of them from the prize wheel before the recharge.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> This is my personal take on the card game... 
> 
> 1) Offense
> 
> Your opponent's blocks are your enemy. It does not matter how powerful your cards are if they get blocked by the hand or early in the deck.A balanced deck has 6 to 7 blocks of each factor.
> 
> You can best overcome these by constantly targeting and overloading only one or two of them, hence the dominance of the mono deck. So build your deck predominantly in 1 or 2 colors, preferably 1.
> 
> Don't let your opponent save blocks in their hand to counter your high level cards. You must make your low level cards block-worthy, forcing your opponent to discard blocks and maximizing the damage potential of your high level cards later in the game. Keepers that punish or give you an advantage or low level cards with conditionally boosted damage or other special effects will hurt your opponent if they don't block them.Low level cards that do nothing but deal straight up low damage will not force your opponent to block.
> ...


I think this was such a great piece to re-share for our younger card players. Learn from one of the best.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> I think this was such a great piece to re-share for our younger card players. Learn from one of the best.


Thanks for re-sharing Mason!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## roneers

> I think this was such a great piece to re-share for our younger card players. Learn from one of the best.


That is a real good strategy to use.
I think I'll use it next time.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> *Irritating Hurricane Ferret* still waiting on when we can play.......


Today is one week since the challenge was made, if you don't answer the bell, you forfeit the stone.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

While were on the topic, I challenge *Surefooted Sentry for his Power Gem!!!*

----------


## PhantCowboy

Sorry Poet I'm grinding fractals for the heroes I need so I don't have time to play a card game, also I'm guessing you don't have free chat?

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

Yes -- I don't have free chat.  I typically will invite whomever I see online if anyone is online and then wait a couple of minutes.  

My son is with me and we are doing missions and mega-collecting, he even won Blade's Power Quest #3 using a deck of Level 12 and above card... LOL.  He hit the computer with Dr. Doom's "Doom Prevails" and the computer ended up discarding their deck... LOL -- I was telling him that building a deck like that will never work, but he is as stubborn as his dad.  

Oh Mason's on.... let's see if she will accept a Card Game invite (oops, believe Mason is a she so I edited post for anyone who saw it)

----------


## Irritating Hurricane Ferret

> Today is one week since the challenge was made, if you don't answer the bell, you forfeit the stone.


Im sorry but i was an idiot for entering this competition. The card game does not work on my pc so I will have to forfeit my stone.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Im sorry but i was an idiot for entering this competition. The card game does not work on my pc so I will have to forfeit my stone.


No problem, don't be so hard on yourself. It's cool. 



*The Tyrannical Mason claims The Time Gem via forfeit!!!*

----------


## Xapto

> While were on the topic, I challenge *Surefooted Sentry for his Power Gem!!!*


I told you Wombat! CHOOSE THE ONE SHE NEEDS xD

I can play today or anyday after Sunday at around 4-5 PM EST

----------


## Wombat Janitor

> I told you Wombat! CHOOSE THE ONE SHE NEEDS xD
> 
> I can play today or anyday after Sunday at around 4-5 PM EST


I'm pretty sure she's just scheming to avoid Storm Builder since he has the other Power Gem. You and he had the same two gems before I beat you so this was going to happen regardless of which I chose.

----------


## Astral Von Nader

Since I've been waiting and waiting for someone to challenge me and no one has. I'll challenge the only who hasn't been. I challenge *Gallant Centurion Spy* for his *Time Gem*.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I told you Wombat! CHOOSE THE ONE SHE NEEDS xD
> 
> I can play today or anyday after Sunday at around 4-5 PM EST


Lol, want to try today at 3pm eastern?




> I'm pretty sure she's just scheming to avoid Storm Builder since he has the other Power Gem. You and he had the same two gems before I beat you so this was going to happen regardless of which I chose.


I am systematically building my Infinity Gauntlet. Lol.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Since I've been waiting and waiting for someone to challenge me and no one has. I'll challenge the only who hasn't been. I challenge *Gallant Centurion Spy* for his *Time Gem*.


Nader vs Spy!!!! Now were talking!!!!

----------


## Xapto

> Lol, want to try today at 3pm eastern?
> 
> 
> I am systematically building my Infinity Gauntlet. Lol.


I just read that now :P

But I can go now or 4:00 PM EST

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I just read that now :P
> 
> But I can go now or 4:00 PM EST


Card request sent.



Let's try again.

----------


## Xapto

Sorry first time I accepted it gave me a weird error and then second time I took a while to load.

I take a while to load everytime I join a game xD

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*Mason continues the quest, Surefooted Sentry is defeated for The Power Gem!!!*

----------


## Xapto

Once again I have been defeated ;c

Card games just aren't my specialty xD

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

This just happened to me.  I defeated someone who was utilizing a mono Strength/Green.  I am always very satisifed when it happens -- so I'll share what happened.  I think it might be the first time I was successful using a particular deck. 

My deck name was called: "Chained Attacks with 6 Green Blocks and 4 Red Blocks" (obviously that's me writing out my nomenclature).  The concept is to maximize use of chained attacks, "Samurai Slash", "Raptor Rush", and "Slice N Dice Furyfest" are prominant cards.  Looking at it more I also have many anti-keeper cards and fewer chains than I expected to see.  The deck is predominately Orange/Speed, Blue/Elemental, Red/Animal factors.  I only had 6 Green/Strength cards.   

So myself and random opponent pass at the low levels (simply because I'm building a hand for future chaining) on a number of turns; we start attacking when the power hits Level 3 (we had 8-9 cards in our hand at one point).  I was getting suspicious after the first couple of attacks he had, but after I saw 10 Green/Strength cards I was certain he was using a mono-deck.  So I knew 2 things: Don't block any of his lower power attacks, and try to block the attacks that will certainly take a block from the deck.  Additionally, feel free to just attack with everything else in my hand.  Typical decks I build will have 7 of each factor -- which is why I name them to remind me which factors I'm short.   

Fortunately, the ending was quite spectacular.  I had managed to get two copies of  *Stegosaurus Spines in play*.


When the Power Level turned 8, *Raptor Rush* fell into my hand (it actually may have been 1 turn before 'cause I was hoping the coin would increase the power).  So I pulled off the combo here.  

Even though he blocked *Edge of Danger*, it still activated the keepers.  

And then I managed to mortally wound him using *Turnabout*.  

I think he strategically assumed it was going to get blocked earlier, but it ended up doing 10+ damage and the power level didn't even come near Level 13.  He must've thought he had to save that card to get rid of my keepers.

So, fun game: if you are taking on mono decks remember -- you need to play the mono-factor back to have a good chance of winning.  Also, choose how you use your blocks wisely, *and* it does take some luck.  

Incidentally this player came back and beat me with an Elektra-Daredevil combination (Orange/Speed, Red/Animal, Purple/Mystical?) type of deck.  I was using a deck that was low on Orange/Speed blocks, but made it nearly to the end.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

Hello squadies!! I challenge *Wombat Janitor* for both *The Mind Gem* and *The Reality Gem*
I can play during the week (except friday) from 5 am to 2 pm EST, if the time isn't good for you I can make an effort for another time!  :Wink:

----------


## Stormhawk

Ok I was gonna challenge Gardener but I may just have to play a little D for the universe and see if I can slow Mason down... now I am a little confused since I only have one that Mason doesn't have can I still challenge for 2?  Well regardless I challenge The Tyrannical Mason for the Mind Gem, Time Gem... or both!   :Wink:

----------


## Wombat Janitor

> Hello squadies!! I challenge *Wombat Janitor* for both *The Mind Gem* and *The Reality Gem*
> I can play during the week (except friday) from 5 am to 2 pm EST, if the time isn't good for you I can make an effort for another time!


I'll have to think about scheduling because that's kind of a weird time slot. Just to clarify Mason, is it one game for both stones?

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Ok I was gonna challenge Gardener but I may just have to play a little D for the universe and see if I can slow Mason down... now I am a little confused since I only have one that Mason doesn't have can I still challenge for 2?  Well regardless I challenge The Tyrannical Mason for the Mind Gem, Time Gem... or both!


You can challenge me for one stone. Can you play tonight? Or in an hour ?





> I'll have to think about scheduling because that's kind of a weird time slot. Just to clarify Mason, is it one game for both stones?


One game 2 stones for 2 stones, our first multi-stone game.

Sir Poet, I want to comment at length on your post. But I'm on my phone. But I will later.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Storm Builder, can you be more specific with your challenge. When can you play?

----------


## Stormhawk

> Storm Builder, can you be more specific with your challenge. When can you play?


  Well I just saw you on, now your not.  You were either in a match or building deck.  Tomorrow at 7:30 PM Eastern I guess

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Well I just saw you on, now your not.  You were either in a match or building deck.  Tomorrow at 7:30 PM Eastern I guess


Great time, works for me. See you then.

----------


## Astral Von Nader

I have defeated Gallant Centurion Spy for his Time Gem.

Complimentary Image:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I have defeated Gallant Centurion Spy for his Time Gem.
> 
> Complimentary Image:


Good game, Nader! I guessed wrong and was soundly beaten. Enjoy the rest of the Tourney, ladies and gents!

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> I'll have to think about scheduling because that's kind of a weird time slot. Just to clarify Mason, is it one game for both stones?


Ooh I see, what times are good for you?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I have defeated Gallant Centurion Spy for his Time Gem.





> Good game, Nader! I guessed wrong and was soundly beaten. Enjoy the rest of the Tourney, ladies and gents!


Wow, the bodies continue to drop...Thanks for participating Spy.

----------


## Wombat Janitor

> Ooh I see, what times are good for you?


Does 1pm EST on Wednesday work for you?

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> Does 1pm EST on Wednesday work for you?


Yes, it does!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Great game *Storm Builder*!

----------


## Stormhawk

Storm Builder defeats The Tyrannical Mason for...The Mind Gem!

BTW Thanks for the pic again Mason   :Wink:      You missed my chat right before match when you said "good luck".... "That's my plan, luck!" BTW Thanks for the pic again Mason   :Wink:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

I challenge* Astral Tornado Mariner* for *The Soul Gem!!!!*

Weekdays, I can battle after 6pm eastern. Saturday and Sundays I'm good anytime.

----------


## Astral Von Nader

> I challenge* Astral Tornado Mariner* for *The Soul Gem!!!!*
> 
> Weekdays, I can battle after 6pm eastern. Saturday and Sundays I'm good anytime.


My Soul gem for your Power gem sound good to you? If so, Shall we do battle tomorrow at 8 PM EST?

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> My Soul gem for your Power gem sound good to you? If so, Shall we do battle tomorrow at 8 PM EST?


Sounds good, see you then.

----------


## roneers

I guess there won't be some sort of wild card to win right?
Would love to be in the game again :Stick Out Tongue:  Still will train if asked.

----------


## Astral Von Nader

> Sounds good, see you then.


I'll be on SHSO until now till 9 PM EST when you're ready for the match.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I'll be on SHSO until now till 9 PM EST when you're ready for the match.


coming on now.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*Mason continues towards The Infinity Gauntlet taking The Soul Gem From Astral Tornado Mariner!!!! 
*

----------


## Wombat Janitor

Iridescent Gardener, are you running late?

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

I'll log in now

----------


## Wombat Janitor

Good game Gardener.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> Good game Gardener.


Indeed, thanks for the match, it was pretty fun, I think my lucky blocks saved me haha!

*Iridescent Gardener* has defeated *Wombat Janitor* and now owns his *Mind Gem* and *Reality Gem*.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Indeed, thanks for the match, it was pretty fun, I think my lucky blocks saved me haha!
> 
> *Iridescent Gardener* has defeated *Wombat Janitor* and now owns his *Mind Gem* and *Reality Gem*.


Congrats....But I need those stones... *The Tyrannical Mason* corrupted by the power of the stones challenges *Iridescent Gardener* for your *Mind* and *Reality gem*!!!

Weekdays, I can battle after 6pm eastern. Saturday and Sundays I'm good anytime.

----------


## Astral Von Nader

> Congrats....But I need those stones... *The Tyrannical Mason* corrupted by the power of the stones challenges *Iridescent Gardener* for your *Mind* and *Reality gem*!!!
> 
> Weekdays, I can battle after 6pm eastern. Saturday and Sundays I'm good anytime.


End of this match means someone is progressing to the finals. Get out the popcorn, everyone

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> Congrats....But I need those stones... *The Tyrannical Mason* corrupted by the power of the stones challenges *Iridescent Gardener* for your *Mind* and *Reality gem*!!!
> 
> Weekdays, I can battle after 6pm eastern. Saturday and Sundays I'm good anytime.


Oooh I've been waiting for this!!! (I must be crazy)

Let's play on the weekend, I'll send you a friend request when I'm good to go!

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

*Sigh* another 2 losses to Raven -  I always feel so close,  yet when it comes down to the final plays you always have a high level evil card.   

Good games,  knew I didnt have a prayer the 2nd time due to lack of speed/orange blocks,  but I tried my best and played my cards.   I was 1 turn away from winning that first match...  but your last play was too strong.   

Pure Heartbreaking - -  but still fun.   Had to take my son somewhere...

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

Hey Mason, I can play today!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Hey Mason, I can play today!


Sure when can you come on?

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> Sure when can you come on?


I'm on now and probably all day!  :Big Grin:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> I'm on now and probably all day!


coming on now.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

*The Tyrannical Mason has completed his Infinity Gauntlet by defeating Iridescent Gardener for his Reality Gem and his Mind Gem
*



Great, great battle. I was down 20 cards to 3 in deck. A furious comeback brought me back to defeat a great card player.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

Haha, thanks for the match Mason, it was a honor!  :Wink: 
Hope to go against you in the finals  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Haha, thanks for the match Mason, it was a honor! 
> Hope to go against you in the finals


Thank you also, great match. You are without a doubt good enough to get there and win.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> This just happened to me.  I defeated someone who was utilizing a mono Strength/Green.  I am always very satisifed when it happens -- so I'll share what happened.  I think it might be the first time I was successful using a particular deck. 
> 
> My deck name was called: "Chained Attacks with 6 Green Blocks and 4 Red Blocks" (obviously that's me writing out my nomenclature).  The concept is to maximize use of chained attacks, "Samurai Slash", "Raptor Rush", and "Slice N Dice Furyfest" are prominant cards.  Looking at it more I also have many anti-keeper cards and fewer chains than I expected to see.  The deck is predominately Orange/Speed, Blue/Elemental, Red/Animal factors.  I only had 6 Green/Strength cards.   
> 
> So myself and random opponent pass at the low levels (simply because I'm building a hand for future chaining) on a number of turns; we start attacking when the power hits Level 3 (we had 8-9 cards in our hand at one point).  I was getting suspicious after the first couple of attacks he had, but after I saw 10 Green/Strength cards I was certain he was using a mono-deck.  So I knew 2 things: Don't block any of his lower power attacks, and try to block the attacks that will certainly take a block from the deck.  Additionally, feel free to just attack with everything else in my hand.  Typical decks I build will have 7 of each factor -- which is why I name them to remind me which factors I'm short.   
> 
> Fortunately, the ending was quite spectacular.  I had managed to get two copies of  *Stegosaurus Spines in play*.
> 
> 
> ...


During the first card league, a few great card players quit because of the use of mono decks. I remember the reason I allowed them was because we did not set any restrictions to begin with. I thought it would be a slippery slope. First we start banning certain decks, then certain cards, were would it stop? Mono decks were not impossible to beat, just very hard. Some players became quite good at beating mono decks. The abuse in the league of mono decks led to the crazy 28 rule. Mono decks are cheap decks there is no way around that, but they can be beat. Healing decks are especially adept at beating mono decks as you will get some blocks back during the heal. There are a few cards that can punish mono decks, but not enough. A strategic approach is recommended when dealing with them.

----------


## Stormhawk

Ok I have Nader on my friends list but is it Iridescent Gardener  or The Iridescent Gardener?  I am not sure about exact Squad Name.

Mason was pretty quick getting her Gauntlet together, I should have some extra time today so if Nader or Gardener wanna try and get some stones let me know when, pretty much anytime 5PM Central or later tonight.   Or of course we can work out another day of course I just think I will be especially free tonight.   :Cool:

----------


## Astral Von Nader

> Ok I have Nader on my friends list but is it Iridescent Gardener  or The Iridescent Gardener?  I am not sure about exact Squad Name.
> 
> Mason was pretty quick getting her Gauntlet together, I should have some extra time today so if Nader or Gardener wanna try and get some stones let me know when, pretty much anytime 5PM Central or later tonight.   Or of course we can work out another day of course I just think I will be especially free tonight.


I'm down for a match later tonight at 6-7 CST. But to make it formal *clears throat*. I challenge *Storm Builder* for his *Reality Gem*!

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

Just to clarify, "Iridescent Gardener", without the "The"  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Stormhawk

> I'm down for a match later tonight at 6-7 CST. But to make it formal *clears throat*. I challenge *Storm Builder* for his *Reality Gem*!


Ok I will be there!




> Just to clarify, "Iridescent Gardener", without the "The"


Ok thanks, I will try adding you each time I go on.

----------


## Astral Von Nader

Due to things happening, I'll be on between 7-8 CST. instead of 6-7. Hope that's okay with you, if not, We can reschedule

----------


## Stormhawk

Ok that's fine.... I just saw it.  Gonna eat now   :Big Grin:

----------


## Astral Von Nader

> Ok that's fine.... I just saw it.  Gonna eat now


Logged on, Throw me an invite when you're ready

----------


## Astral Von Nader

I have defeated Storm Builder and taken his Reality Gem!

----------


## Stormhawk

Ok I guess I was supposed to challenge haha, I want my Reality back... and your Time Gem too!  :Stick Out Tongue:    I challenge Nader!

----------


## Stormhawk

*Storm Builder defeats Astral Tornado Mariner for** The Reality Gem!!!* And Time Gem!

Close enough... Pic made possible by awesome assist by Mason....

I bounced back from a very decisive victory by Nader to try out a new deck and things went very well for me... I still have a luck stone around here.    :Wink:

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

Nice! *Storm Builder*, I challenge you for the *Power* and *Mind* gems!
I'm good to go mostly on the EST am's, but I can try the pm's as well, everyday except this Wednesday!  :Cool:

----------


## Stormhawk

> Nice! *Storm Builder*, I challenge you for the *Power* and *Mind* gems!
> I'm good to go mostly on the EST am's, but I can try the pm's as well, everyday except this Wednesday!


Given that I just saw this it will probably have to be Thursday or later.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

> Given that I just saw this it will probably have to be Thursday or later.


So, today is the day  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Let me know when you log in, I can play anytime!

----------


## Stormhawk

> So, today is the day 
> Let me know when you log in, I can play anytime!


I am logging in now, so for next hour I could.  After that then schedule between 12:00-2:00 EST or 7:00-12:00 EST (Or tomorrow morning between 9 to 10 EST Morning)

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

*@ Justice Crazy Berserker*
Great games this morning (I have been waking up at odd times, playing SHSO for an hour or so and returning to sleep --- you busted my sleep this morning, AWESOME!). 

That last game I was just thinking to myself -- "I hope I have some anti-keeper cards in this deck" -- PHEW, saved by Iron Man!  I was hoping for the Jean Grey card that causes all your keepers to hit you for 2 damage.... oh well.  

They were all fun!  I just built that Power Suppression+Black Panther deck recently due to having enough copies of cards... that one was pretty fun to beat you up with.  Especially since you had a high power deck.  

As always you got me too... your Falcon deck escalated on me quickly... I made the mistake of not attempting to activate my keepers with a Double Elemental/Blue attack when I had the chance (Jean Grey's L7 with Wolverine on my discard), and I was out of cards before I knew what happened.  

I actually checked my record against you and you were 11 wins - 2 losses against me, so I'm happy that I doubled my win count!  Enjoy your day!

----------


## Stormhawk

*Storm Builder defeats Iridescent Gardener for*Soul Gem! & Space Gem!

Posted because of the awesome efforts of The Tyrannical Mason, who must now be stopped at all costs! Please don't hurt me, I think your wonderful its just all the civilizations you've wiped out... how do they know rivers of blood aren't GOOD for property values?


Also I will probably need a couple days to make a new deck or two just in case... since I have played Mason before.

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

Great game Stormhawk, thanks for the match!  :Wink: 
And thanks Mason, for bringing up the tournament. I used to love the card game back in 2011 when I started playing but stopped since 2012, the tournament brought it back to me and it was priceless.
And now the championship! Good luck squadies!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Great game Stormhawk, thanks for the match! 
> And thanks Mason, for bringing up the tournament. I used to love the card game back in 2011 when I started playing but stopped since 2012, the tournament brought it back to me and it was priceless.
> And now the championship! Good luck squadies!


Thank you, I'm glad I brought it back for you. This is a haven for card lovers. I wish to rebuild the card community in SHSO.




> *Storm Builder defeats Iridescent Gardener for*Soul Gem! & Space Gem!
> 
> Posted because of the awesome efforts of The Tyrannical Mason, who must now be stopped at all costs! Please don't hurt me, I think your wonderful its just all the civilizations you've wiped out... how do they know rivers of blood aren't GOOD for property values?
> 
> 
> Also I will probably need a couple days to make a new deck or two just in case... since I have played Mason before.


So a worthy challenger arises...Don't think I forgot my defeat at your hands earlier. Vengeance and The Gauntlets will reside in The House Of Mason! Challenge when you are ready underling.....

----------


## Stormhawk

> Thank you, I'm glad I brought it back for you. This is a haven for card lovers. I wish to rebuild the card community in SHSO.
> 
> 
> 
> So a worthy challenger arises...Don't think I forgot my defeat at your hands earlier. Vengeance and The Gauntlets will reside in The House Of Mason! Challenge when you are ready underling.....


I swear this is 3rd time I have commented... first two I just hit Reply to Thread and it didn't work.

I just want to make one more deck, maybe 2... just in case vengeance allows me to survive past 2 matches.   :Wink:

----------


## Justice Crazy Berserker

> *@ Justice Crazy Berserker*
> Great games this morning (I have been waking up at odd times, playing SHSO for an hour or so and returning to sleep --- you busted my sleep this morning, AWESOME!). 
> 
> That last game I was just thinking to myself -- "I hope I have some anti-keeper cards in this deck" -- PHEW, saved by Iron Man!  I was hoping for the Jean Grey card that causes all your keepers to hit you for 2 damage.... oh well.  
> 
> They were all fun!  I just built that Power Suppression+Black Panther deck recently due to having enough copies of cards... that one was pretty fun to beat you up with.  Especially since you had a high power deck.  
> 
> As always you got me too... your Falcon deck escalated on me quickly... I made the mistake of not attempting to activate my keepers with a Double Elemental/Blue attack when I had the chance (Jean Grey's L7 with Wolverine on my discard), and I was out of cards before I knew what happened.  
> 
> I actually checked my record against you and you were 11 wins - 2 losses against me, so I'm happy that I doubled my win count!  Enjoy your day!


Man! Those were fun! I like battling you because you always have a nice variety of decks. 

Then, on our last game, you Spring Cleaning-ed my huge wall of hulk keepers and left me high and dry. Then, before you took off, you turned into Hulkbuster Iron Man in the zone and I was all like "This guy right here!"  Ugh...

I did enjoy/envy that Black Panther deck. Panther in the Mist + 2x King and Queen = My dooooooom.

I believe you chose to block an attack with your Telepathic Bonds. I guess that's the chance you take there. With the right keepers setup, that Falcon/Captain deck can be brutal to combat.

Also, I'm pretty sure you have at least a couple more wins against me  :Wink: 

Always a pleasure though!

----------


## Justice Crazy Berserker

Mason + Storm,

Any chance we can get the finals recorded for posterity and viewing enjoyment?

----------


## Stormhawk

> Mason + Storm,
> 
> Any chance we can get the finals recorded for posterity and viewing enjoyment?



Only if Mason has ability to record because I don't.

So I think I am ready to play you... I just have to resolve myself that whatever happens I can try different decks in the future   :Wink: 

This is gonna be a weird challenge... I challenge The Tyrannical Mason!  Wielder of a mighty Infinity Gauntlet!   Ravager of worlds!  Games-master supreme!  Card tourney maker & breaker!  Scheduler of matches!... so later today at 4PM Eastern?  Or another time of your choosing?  Really we both have time gems, anytime you want is probably possible   :Cool:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Mason + Storm,
> 
> Any chance we can get the finals recorded for posterity and viewing enjoyment?


I wish I knew how. Can anyone give me a crash course on doing this and any free programs I can download to do this? 




> Only if Mason has ability to record because I don't.
> 
> So I think I am ready to play you... I just have to resolve myself that whatever happens I can try different decks in the future  
> 
> This is gonna be a weird challenge... I challenge The Tyrannical Mason!  Wielder of a mighty Infinity Gauntlet!   Ravager of worlds!  Games-master supreme!  Card tourney maker & breaker!  Scheduler of matches!... so later today at 4PM Eastern?  Or another time of your choosing?  Really we both have time gems, anytime you want is probably possible


I accept your challenge, lowly servant, pickle on my cosmic sandwich...lol just kidding. I can't today. I got a plumber dealing with my basement. Maybe we can set something up for the week. If someone can get me some info recording matches (Spy, Nader) maybe I can take a couple of days practicing recording. Then we can tape it for all to enjoy.

----------


## Stormhawk

> I accept your challenge, lowly servant, pickle on my cosmic sandwich...lol just kidding. I can't today. I got a plumber dealing with my basement. Maybe we can set something up for the week. If someone can get me some info recording matches (Spy, Nader) maybe I can take a couple of days practicing recording. Then we can tape it for all to enjoy.


Ok  :Cool:   I thought you might wanna take some time to figure out how to record, I know in the past Nader, Spy and some other CBR could record... etc.  Good luck with your basement.

----------


## CenturianSpy

> I wish I knew how. Can anyone give me a crash course on doing this and any free programs I can download to do this? 
> 
> 
> 
> I accept your challenge, lowly servant, pickle on my cosmic sandwich...lol just kidding. I can't today. I got a plumber dealing with my basement. Maybe we can set something up for the week. If someone can get me some info recording matches (Spy, Nader) maybe I can take a couple of days practicing recording. Then we can tape it for all to enjoy.


Download Bandicam. It's free and easy. Once you open Bandicam it gives you a red window which you can expand/contract on the corners to fit whatever size screen you want. On the upper right you can start/stop the recording with the universal symbols. Then, you just upload it to Youtube. Let me know if you need more info.

----------


## Justice Crazy Berserker

Mason, 

I use CamStudio. Which can be found here: http://camstudio.org/
It's completely free and has no watermark.
I also highly recommend downloading this codex for it: http://sourceforge.net/projects/x264vfw/

Then follow these setting instructions:
camstudiohelp.jpg

The recordings I get from this setup are sort of on the low quality side, but very lean in file size. Which I like since it's both easy on my computer and doesn't take up too much space. Just make sure you are using the region option when recording. Feel free to ask anymore questions if you decide to go with this one.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

I use "Daanav Auto Screenshot" tool -- I guess I think having screenshots at 1 hz is all that is needed for Card Game's -- but it may also be harder to upload to YouTube.

----------


## Justice Crazy Berserker

GGs as always, Sir. Sorry I had to split quickly.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Download Bandicam. It's free and easy. Once you open Bandicam it gives you a red window which you can expand/contract on the corners to fit whatever size screen you want. On the upper right you can start/stop the recording with the universal symbols. Then, you just upload it to Youtube. Let me know if you need more info.


Thanks for all the responses, I went with Bandicam. It's just so easy to use. One question, I can only record small screen, when I go full in SHSO I don't see the record button. Anyway, want to try for this weekend Storm Builder? Saturday or Sunday? What works for you?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Thanks for all the responses, I went with Bandicam. It's just so easy to use. One question, I can only record small screen, when I go full in SHSO I don't see the record button.


You have to click the full screen (top left rectangle) icon in the Bandicam software first, then record, then open the SHSO software OR open SHSO software, go to Settings and make sure you're NOT in full screen, open Bandicam, click Bandicam's full screen icon, click Bandicam's record, then select the full screen option in SHSO.

*Note- you must also have Bandicam on the "Always on Top" feature found under the downward triangle dropbox on the top right.

----------


## Stormhawk

> Thanks for all the responses, I went with Bandicam. It's just so easy to use. One question, I can only record small screen, when I go full in SHSO I don't see the record button. Anyway, want to try for this weekend Storm Builder? Saturday or Sunday? What works for you?


Sounds good, once I figure out what the plans are for the weekend I should be able to name a time....

EDIT: How about 3:30 PM Eastern Sunday,    (or another time that might be better for you?)  :Wink:

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> EDIT: How about 3:30 PM Eastern Sunday,    (or another time that might be better for you?)


That sounds good, I'll brush up recording tonight. We will face off tomorrow.

----------


## Stormhawk

*Storm Builder defeats The Tyrannical Mason for**ALL THE GEMZ!!!*  :Stick Out Tongue: 



Thanks again to The Tyrannical Mason... without whom both my spectacular victory... and this awesome picture... would not be possible.    :Wink:

----------


## CenturianSpy

> *Storm Builder defeats The Tyrannical Mason for**ALL THE GEMZ!!!* 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again to The Tyrannical Mason... without whom both my spectacular victory... and this awesome picture... would not be possible.


I hope there's a recording!

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> *Storm Builder defeats The Tyrannical Mason for**ALL THE GEMZ!!!* 
> Thanks again to The Tyrannical Mason... without whom both my spectacular victory... and this awesome picture... would not be possible.


Congrats my friend great matches. 2 out of 3, Storm won the first one in a very close match by 3 cards. the second match was a rematch of the same decks, I won by a large amount (20 cards?). The last match i came back with the same deck, a reveal card allowed Storm to save his blocks late and won a good final match for his* Infinity Championship!
*





> I hope there's a recording!


Unfortunately, I did not know that there was a 10 minute time limit on the recording. By the time I noticed we were deep in the second match. I tried to multitask and record while we played the third but couldn't get it to work. I will post what I got.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Infinity War II Championship (Partial)

----------


## Stormhawk

Well there is A recording.... man I wish that 3rd one was on here.. the suspense as both players keep passing till we got like 8 cards each.  It was pretty awesome (I really wanted to see it again, now that I know how it turned out haha)  :Wink: 

EDIT: BTW I used a different deck each time, 2nd was similar but not exactly.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Well there is A recording.... man I wish that 3rd one was on here.. the suspense as both players keep passing till we got like 8 cards each.  It was pretty awesome (I really wanted to see it again, now that I know how it turned out haha) 
> 
> EDIT: BTW I used a different deck each time, 2nd was similar but not exactly.


I should have taped a match stopped, then re-started each match. Oh well, now I got some experience taping. Great fun, thanks for the matches. You beat me 3 out of 4 in the tourney. Good job champ!

----------


## Iridescent Gardener

Congrats Stormhawk!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Justice Crazy Berserker

Way to go, Storm!  :Big Grin: 


That was an extremely enjoyable 10 minutes! 


btw, Mason. The program that I recommended will let you recorded for an unlimited time. :P

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

> Way to go, Storm! 
> 
> 
> That was an extremely enjoyable 10 minutes! 
> 
> 
> btw, Mason. The program that I recommended will let you recorded for an unlimited time. :P


Cool thanks, I will look into it.

----------


## Stormhawk

We didn't even get the end of the game.... it was VERY close.  I had two keepers in right at end and they finished the game.  The 2nd match was pretty much Mason gets Endless Thirst & Supernatural Soda into play... and I not really having any purple blocks keep getting punched in the face over & over... it was pretty merciless. 3rd match deserves its own post it was a low damage knife fight that was very close... I will post what I can remember soon.  :Wink: 

EDIT:  Match three started with each of us passing like 3-4 times so we had like 7-8 cards before we played anything.

There are a few mid-range to low power cards that can straight steal a look at your opponents hand, this was a small help. (Would have been better if I had gotten a very good luck I was lucky too, I got a sense of it and I think it was pretty much Mason's killer deck.)  Pretty sure I played a "Fools we'll show you all" lvl 6 dual factor and she had so many cards I figure it could hit hard... it didn't really. But I did she she had at least 2 Eternal rage with Tech blocks. Basically I knew she had some Red & purple attacks mostly... helps more when you actually have blocks but you don't always... really I was a little surprised how many blue attacks she had and I didn't have any blue blocks in my had most of the time.

I was lucky also that she had either none or very few Green attacks cause I put 4 Meltdown (human torch keeper killer) in my deck, and destroyed at least 2 keepers (One Endless Thirst one Supernatural Soda I think)

Also at a key point I got Master Spy into play, this card is SOOO much fun (and if combined with Weave fates and Anticipate your Enemy could drive anyone mad... on either side of the cards)  Master Spy lets you at the beginning of your turn see the top card of your opponents deck ANNND move it to bottom of deck if you wish.  So its great to avoid lucky blocks, most of the time I just look at the card not move it.  Now I was able to get card into play for two reasons.. one Mason's Favorite card Endless Thirst is a Lvl 1 red block and Master Spy is red attack, now she is right to love that card good Lvl 1 cards are really great cause you can play them right away.  So as I look over my deck I am sure Master Spy helped me play a few cards (and avoid playing Cross Examination which I almost did cause its kinda cool)... at least 2 of those cards were Meltdown and I am sure something else... I don't know how I won with this deck there are good cards but I didn't get to play any high damage ones really... really wish we had it recorded haha.

I wanted to play Intangible but it was a red block and I needed them.  To be continued...

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

Now that a crazed madman like *Deadpool* has the Infinity Gauntlet...What will happen to the card universe??

----------


## Stormhawk

> Now that a crazed madman like *Deadpool* has the Infinity Gauntlet...What will happen to the card universe??


Funny you should ask... first I will alter reality to make a better Deadpool avatar.

Then I will use the power of the gems to crown myself Grandmaster... or Grandmaster Flash... Or Grandmaster of Flashcards... 

*Perhaps some minions could be persuaded (or threatened with disintegration ) to make this stuff look more snappy.* 

Then I will challenge you Tyrannical Mason to a rematch that will be recorded using our last decks!  Proving that it was very likely the hidden luck stone that saved me... 

Then I will gather players from around the universe and make them play for our amusement using the diseased strategies of all the Deadpool Corps. !!

We're talking odd cards vs evens, keeper-only decks... and stuff MUCH weirder than that.  Stay tuned squaddies cause stuff about to get weird.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

... anyone on at this late hour... been so long since I've had a series of good card matches.... I've spent the dead Player v. Player time finally collecting a full set of all the Quests -- also purchasing some Mystery Boxes has augmented my collection a bit .. but whenever I play someone else it seems like I destroy them and they don't go back into the card game...

Edit to Add: ... and almost instantly both *Lieutenant Boxing Scarf* and *Magical Glass Chemist* come online to play!  Lieutenant Boxing Scarf actually invited me for a card match -- surprisingly I was able to beat him.  One of his decks does not have many green/strength blocks and I was able to finish the match off with an 11-damage "Eternal Might" attack.  I think this deck was over-loaded to Purple/Energy and Red/Animal blocks since I played a Blade-centric deck and was doing very poor with lucky blocks.  

Magical Glass Chemist was also a handful.  I had a deck built around "Unstable Goblin Serum" and when we were down near the end he had 4 cards left and attacked me with the one factor (silver/tech) that I had a block for.  I even accidentally had blocked Unstable Goblin Serum, but it worked out for me in the end, because he was lacking the right block factor to my benefit. 

And now the card game falls silent again and I'm "Waiting for other player to join..."  -- time to get some sleep then...

----------


## Justice Crazy Berserker

> Stay tuned squaddies cause stuff about to get weird.


Oh great Grandmaster of Flashcards!

I am ready for the weird.

----------


## The Tyrannical Mason

All righty Grandmaster Drunken Dragon,  oh whatever you call yourself these days...rematch on!!!!

----------


## Stormhawk

> All righty Grandmaster Drunken Dragon,  oh whatever you call yourself these days...rematch on!!!!


Seriously though is it possible CBR just hates Deadpool?  (I don't that much about him TBH... I couldn't get a Slade Wilson Avatar for placeholder either haha)... so far these stones suck.  :Stick Out Tongue:   (But give me some time I will figure these things out... I got the Time Gem so that's gotta be good for something... like more DVR space.)

EDIT: Mason & I are on for the re-match this weekend! She has been pretty busy but this weekend we plan on using our same decks for final match.  (Maybe if we have A LOT of time I could try my others, we played 3 matches and I used three decks.. but 2 were very similar.)

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

This thread is in need of a BUMP -- big props to *Magical Glass Chemist* -- we must have matched up about 10 times last night... I'm always very evenly matched with him and no matter what happens he puts together good decks.  Still working on some other articles to put together -- only have limited time though and when I have time I'd rather be playing SHSO instead of writing about it.

----------


## Stormhawk

Wow I guess Mason is pretty busy cause she hasn't answered my last PM.  I hope things are ok with her.  If someone else wants to take up the optional challenge to her it was this... A keeper deck, each card must be labeled keeper, (not keeper killer) and you can only have ONE copy of any card. So its at least 40 individual cards that are each a different keeper. Preferably someone who can record but if not that's ok.  Winner gets to set the rules for another match.  I already have my deck using the same rules.  :Wink:

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

> Wow I guess Mason is pretty busy cause she hasn't answered my last PM.  I hope things are ok with her.  If someone else wants to take up the optional challenge to her it was this... A keeper deck, each card must be labeled keeper, (not keeper killer) and you can only have ONE copy of any card. So its at least 40 individual cards that are each a different keeper. Preferably someone who can record but if not that's ok.  Winner gets to set the rules for another match.  I already have my deck using the same rules.


I will be non-committal on accepting the challenge -- my "Pacific Time Zone Night Owl" availability is too limited to be able to commit to setting up a match time online, but I will build such a deck in case we cross paths online and I have 15 minutes of free time.

----------


## Stormhawk

> I will be non-committal on accepting the challenge -- my "Pacific Time Zone Night Owl" availability is too limited to be able to commit to setting up a match time online, but I will build such a deck in case we cross paths online and I have 15 minutes of free time.


Ok, thanks!  I will try and add you to my friends list whenever I am on, especially late. (Or early  :Wink:  )

----------


## Justice Crazy Berserker

> Wow I guess Mason is pretty busy cause she hasn't answered my last PM.  I hope things are ok with her.  If someone else wants to take up the optional challenge to her it was this... A keeper deck, each card must be labeled keeper, (not keeper killer) and you can only have ONE copy of any card. So its at least 40 individual cards that are each a different keeper. Preferably someone who can record but if not that's ok.  Winner gets to set the rules for another match.  I already have my deck using the same rules.


I would as well like to battle you with these conditions. When are you available?

----------


## Stormhawk

> I would as well like to battle you with these conditions. When are you available?


Most evenings (with warning, I was kinda busy today.)  Central time zone, just let me know.   :Cool:

----------


## Justice Crazy Berserker

> Most evenings (with warning, I was kinda busy today.)  Central time zone, just let me know.


We could try for Thursday night.

----------


## Stormhawk

> We could try for Thursday night.


I can do that, if you want to narrow it down how about 6:00 Central? if not please tell me when is good.  Thanks.

----------


## Justice Crazy Berserker

> I can do that, if you want to narrow it down how about 6:00 Central? if not please tell me when is good.  Thanks.


We're gonna have to reschedule. I thought that my Thursday D&D group was canceled, but I guess it is back on. Sorry about that.

----------


## Stormhawk

> We're gonna have to reschedule. I thought that my Thursday D&D group was canceled, but I guess it is back on. Sorry about that.


That's ok, have fun & many good rolls  :Wink:   Game is updating now anyway & it DL's so slow here, but its probably not as big as last update.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

*Introduction*
This article has been a bit in the making.  I think the reason I wanted to write about this match was the use of the rare Spider-Woman, Ms. Marvel and Black Widow cards in a deck -- an impressive card collection I'm jealous of.  This was such a fun match that came down to the wire, and even featured my opponent having their top card in their hand at the end.
A couple points before we got on with the pretty graphs and the deck discussion, etc. - which to be honest was a lot of time given the 10 minutes an actual card match goes.  I struggled for some time to figure out how best to take about card matches, so I came up with "Damage Graphs".  "Damage Graphs" are a function of Turn # and Opponents cards left.  I did not actually begin capturing this match until we were in about 3-4 turns (but that did not matter since we both had high power decks.  Additionally, the Card Game world is so small, I've obscured my opponents true identity using the monikor "Loud Valiant Master".  I will admit that I faced this same deck at a later date and having this information was very helpful.  

So... without further report, a complete synopsis, summary and analysis of 
*THE SIR POET'S "HIGH LEVEL HAVOC" vs. LOUD VALIENT MASTER'S "GIRLS CAN OF WHOOP-TUSHIE"* 

High Level Havoc



My intention was to build a relatively high level deck that had some positive healing features.  I consider Level 7 to be the boundary point -- that is where the dual factor decks generally start to come into play.  If I get King and Queen into play at some point (and it survives), I have 10 healing oppurtunities based on the Storm/Black Panther dual factor cards.  Additionally Wolverine gives me another 6 straight up oppurtunities for healing.  The goal is to endure through the lower power levels, while still packing some of a punch and dominate at the higher power levels. 

Attack Factors are completely skewed in favor of Blue/Energy and Red/Animal -- even Green/Strength and Orange/Speed are over-represented to the expense of Silver/Tech and Purple/Energy.  The use of dual-factor Blue/Energy is phenomenal.  My blocking factors are generally spread out, I've made my deck vulnerable to Orange/Speed.  Hope I don't run into a Falcon/Capt America-centric deck (I've built them and gotten busted pretty quick with them!).  This deck lacks anti-keeper cards.  
Girls Can of Whoop-Tushie



I didn't build this deck, but it appears to feature Spider Woman, Ms. Marvel and Black Widow.  After Level 3 there appear to be ample attacks, high level attacks are more lacking in this deck.  Attack factors favor Blue/Energy, Orange/Speed, at the expense of Green/Strength and Silver/Tech. The blocks are evenly spread, but lacking in Silver/Tech.  


My opponent could potential be able to exploit the Orange/Speed advantage, but I have an advantage in the Blue/Energy and Red/Animal factors (yay!).  Of course none of this matters if the deck is shuffled so that you lose 3 of the same factor right off the bat off a low-level attack (that never happens!).  
... go to next post for Part II

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

*The Match!*
I mentioned the "Damage Graphs" -- I think these are the best way to graphically explain what happened.  The downside is that we don't see what cards are lost, but that's a small price to pay.  

Turns 1-10

Again -- I did not capture all of the times we passed and discarded.  -- so I missed a couple of cards.  I was unable to get any of the keepers in play, and did little damage with "Explosive Leap".  My opponent was able to get "Agents of SHIELD" in play, but not much else.  We ended equally after Turn #10 (which gives me a slight disadvantage since my attacking turn was EVEN). 

Turns 11-20

I was able to do complete damage with "30,000 Volts" - I guessed correctly with the Blue/Energy factor.  Additionally, "Fly Girls" also did maximum damage.  My opponent doled out some good damage also with "30,000 Volts" and "Lay Down the Law".  At the end of this stage, I was down to 12 cards, and my opponent 12.  About even given that he attacks on Turn 21! 

Turns 21-24
I was able to do some, but not maximum damage with "30,000 Volts" on my next play.  At this point my opponent had 5 cards in their hand and none in the deck.  Unfortunately one of the cards was "Amp It Up!" and it hit for its maximum poential damage (based on the 4 damage I did the previous turn).  This I had 2 cards left in my hand; my opponent was holding 4.  My attack options were "Fast as Lightning" or "Infinity Blaster".  But Wait!  The Power Level hit Level 12 on Turn 16.  The coin flip for the next 7 turns was all tails and the power was stuck on power level 12.  I was fortunate to get that coin flip (as you will see in the next post)

... go to next post for Part III (end-game)

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

*Turns 22, 23, and 24*
You know I played "30,000 Volts" -- this is what my opponent had in their hand when I played it.   


Unfortunately, in response to "30,000 Volts", my opponent chose to drop "Teddy Blaster" first.  One of the 3 cards in the deck was also a Blue/Elemental block.  But check out what they could have done.  Since "Amp It Up!" is a function of damage on the last turn, he could have taken 3 damage from the deck, dropped another card from his hand, and then dropped "Teddy Blaster".  This would have given "Amp It Up!" the damage level needed to wipe out all 10 cards I had remaining - provided I did not have 2 energy blocks left.  

Note that I had 7 energy blocks in my deck.  One was dropped as damage during Agents of Shield (Turn 5) [6 remaining].  I used one as a block and took 1 during the damage of "Lay Down the Law" (Turn 13) - nothing worse than when that happens! [4 remaining].  I used one during my Turn 14 attack [3 remaining].  I used one to block "Right Back at Ya!" (Turn 15) [2 remaining] -- I was going to use one either way as that card was lined up for 18 damage.   I used one to attack with my "30,000 Volts" on Turn 22 [1 remaining].  

Thus, had my opponent properly chosen to maximize the damage of "Amp It Up!" - their strongest card - I would have lost this match as dramatically as I won it -- because I only had a single Purple/Energy block remaining.  This mistakes, me losing track of my Purple/Energy blocks, and my opponent failing to account for the damage needed on their strongest card are fatal when up against top competition.  

Also - you can see the final heads saved me from getting "Infinity Blaster" blocked -- he was holding 2 Silver/Tech blocks in his hand!    


And... the KO! 


Hope you all enjoyed this "Match Feature".... certainly I've had longer matches, but again... wanted to highlight the deck my opponent had.  Unfortunately for them, even though the deck was vastly under-powered, they were still in a prime opportunity to finish out the match, but could not.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

> Wow I guess Mason is pretty busy cause she hasn't answered my last PM.  I hope things are ok with her.  If someone else wants to take up the optional challenge to her it was this... A keeper deck, each card must be labeled keeper, (not keeper killer) and you can only have ONE copy of any card. So its at least 40 individual cards that are each a different keeper. Preferably someone who can record but if not that's ok.  Winner gets to set the rules for another match.  I already have my deck using the same rules.


So *Justice Crazy Berserker* and I finally were able to communicate and played our decks during the same match after a couple of times where one of us played this deck.  

He was able to whittle my deck down with a bunch of cards that hit at the beginning of the turn... I think he had 10 cards left and just about the only hope I had was this card:


I was down to my final card and it turned out to be: 


Managed to hit with Emma Frost for 6 damage, and Hulk finished him off the rest of the way... YES!  It was surprising because he had the Scarlett Witch keeper which allowed you to place cards at the bottom of the deck.... 

Great games as always -- its always fun when we run the same deck-types at each other.... the one healing deck I built never seems to have much success.

----------


## CenturianSpy

I'm really enjoying reading your last few posts, Poet. They're chock full of goodies!

----------


## Enraged Arrow Enforcer

> I'm really enjoying reading your last few posts, Poet. They're chock full of goodies!


I want to finish the card game achievements but I don't know how to build a good deck. Could I have some help please.

----------


## Raven

> I want to finish the card game achievements but I don't know how to build a good deck. Could I have some help please.


If you just want to rack up easy wins without going hard into deck building, just use a mono deck and add go heavy on dual factor cards at the higher levels... most random people you play will not have the cards, strategy or patience to beat that.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

> I want to finish the card game achievements but I don't know how to build a good deck. Could I have some help please.


Are you talking about the Quest achievements / Power Quests or Player vs. Player achievements? One hurdle you may have getting PvP achievements is that lately I've noticed only hard-core users in the PvP achievements which means the competition will be stiff to win.  We are talking expert level players.... so it might be challenging.  

Any deck you build will have strengths/weaknesses, but I will say one mistake some people make is not having enough high factor cards.  Any deck should have at least 15-20 cards at Level 8+.  If you have more specific questions than it would be easier to help... I think we are assuming you looked at the SHSO Wiki Page and read up all the Card Game articles.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

I just got a taste of what it's like to go up against a pitbull who is having fun (at least I hope he was having fun and not raging!) and won't quit until he wins... have never logged a match against this opponent but it was clear he knew a bit about building decks and had some rare cards.  

It started out with him using a very gnarly deck combo -- Goblin Keeper where attacks are +2, in addition to Deadpool's (all Odd cards are Attack +1) -- those in combination with Human Torch's unblockable attack are formidable.  I won with X-man deck but it was more the fact that I had enough to block his attacks when I needed to.  

Unfortunately most of his decks were dual-factor and it was pretty obvious which blocks I needed to save and what attacks I needed to use.  I was even fortunate to win when he had a Blue/Elemental dominant deck and I had an Emma Frost deck that was deficient in Blue/Elemental blocks.  The key was when he tried to get one of his Orange/Speed keepers in play and I blocked it and was able to discard the Level 8 scary 12 damage card using Emma... (he could've blocked it but didn't want to risk his dual-factor attack).  Mixing up decks quite a bit is quite successful.... it wasn't a pure Emma Deck and i had some high level Villians' Fury cards in there for good measure that were helpful. 

There was the Spiderman deck where I hit him with a 4 card combo with 3 keepers (activated on Level 1 damage) in play.... triggered off of Spiderman's Level 8 combo card and multiple "pull the L1 card off your deck".    

I can't remember the match in-between but he got me with a F4 deck and I was using the "Stormhawk Challenge" deck I built.  That deck actually did better than expected... I managed to get Venom's keeper in play (the one that destroys keepers and then hits for +2 damage) but in the end I did not have strong enough (read dual-factor) cards when the power went high order.  

Welp -- a fun night, I hope you are a CBR member...

----------


## roneers

With thine permission, Oh Mason, king/queen of the cards, may I propose a very special card tournament? (joking)

Well, I had the Idea to have a card tournament in which only cards one in quests may be used. 
It will be in a best 2 out of 3 mode and the winner gets the honour to call himself king of the quest battles. Queen if it fits better.
It's not a title or gold or something like it. Just for the fun.

*WHO IS WITH ME!!!!*

the tournament will be with up to 20 but if there aren't that many within a week, we will just have less participants.
If necessary, I'll keep the participants updated in this post.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

> With thine permission, Oh Mason, king/queen of the cards, may I propose a very special card tournament? (joking)
> 
> Well, I had the Idea to have a card tournament in which only cards one in quests may be used. 
> It will be in a best 2 out of 3 mode and the winner gets the honour to call himself king of the quest battles. Queen if it fits better.
> It's not a title or gold or something like it. Just for the fun.
> 
> *WHO IS WITH ME!!!!*
> 
> the tournament will be with up to 20 but if there aren't that many within a week, we will just have less participants.
> If necessary, I'll keep the participants updated in this post.


I'm with you, and I will build a deck -- but again my availability is limited so I can't participate in an official tournament.  

Just so I am clear, no Rise of the Heroe's, No Unleashed, No Villian's Fury -- what about the RARE power quests?  

I've thought about some "Deck Challenge" where the total overall power is limited to something around 150-200....

----------


## roneers

> I'm with you, and I will build a deck -- but again my availability is limited so I can't participate in an official tournament.  
> 
> Just so I am clear, no Rise of the Heroe's, No Unleashed, No Villian's Fury -- what about the RARE power quests?  
> 
> I've thought about some "Deck Challenge" where the total overall power is limited to something around 150-200....


Every card quest card will be allowed. Even from the ones not yet released.
Sorry you can't participate in a tournament, but there isn't that much interest in, so it seems, either.
I would love to play a match against you though


To anyone else out there, still waiting for you to participate!

----------


## Stormhawk

> Every card quest card will be allowed. Even from the ones not yet released.
> Sorry you can't participate in a tournament, but there isn't that much interest in, so it seems, either.
> I would love to play a match against you though
> 
> 
> To anyone else out there, still waiting for you to participate!


I would be willing to participate.   :Cool:

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

Random bump -- Been a bit of time since I played SHSO -- was finding it harder to play card games.  I was able to find an opponent yesterday, but pretty slim tonight....

----------


## CenturianSpy

> With thine permission, Oh Mason, king/queen of the cards, may I propose a very special card tournament? (joking)
> 
> Well, I had the Idea to have a card tournament in which only cards one in quests may be used. 
> It will be in a best 2 out of 3 mode and the winner gets the honour to call himself king of the quest battles. Queen if it fits better.
> It's not a title or gold or something like it. Just for the fun.
> 
> *WHO IS WITH ME!!!!*
> 
> the tournament will be with up to 20 but if there aren't that many within a week, we will just have less participants.
> If necessary, I'll keep the participants updated in this post.


Hoping roneers comes back to this idea.

----------


## The Sir Poet Bionic Glider

Hi All!
Just bumping this thread for fun, maybe next couple of weeks I will see how much more run I can get from the Card Game. 

For fun, I'm going to post my Heroup.Com card game totals.  The entire time I played PvP, I logged all the players I matched up against. 

Total Games: 932
Total Unique Opponents: 547
Total Wins: 601
Total Losses: 322

Most Played Opponent: "Flying Dancing Linebacker" 
Wins: 20 
Losses: 21

Nemesis: "Lieutenant Boxing Scarf" 
Wins: 10
Losses: 26

I can't even remember what my favorite card/deck is -- They are All fun to play with and I'm sure when I open up the game I'm going to remember.... Wolverine Deck's were always fun....

----------


## VoidScarfNinja

Anyone still here?

----------


## CenturianSpy

> Anyone still here?


Hopefully the card game doesn't die!

----------


## VoidScarfNinja

Spy, Could you add me after the potential update? I love your vids.

----------

